# ASUS DirectCU / DirectCUII Owners Club



## CalinTM

I have a gtx570 directcu II here is the pic:


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calin05;13987468*
> I have a gtx570 directcu II here is the pic:


awesome, first member









i just updated the thread seconds after your post, please also include a gpuz validation as well if you're card is overclocked


----------



## CalinTM

I usually overclock my card to 800mhz core, but know is stock, here is the gpu-z.
I must ask, this is the first thread on overclock.net dedicated to DirectCU II and I users ?


----------



## Evil-Jester

OMG MUST FIND CAMERA ill be back in a few with pics and a validation


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calin05;13987654*
> I usually overclock my card to 800mhz core, but know is stock, here is the gpu-z.
> I must ask, this is the first thread on overclock.net dedicated to DirectCU II and I users ?


*UPDATED!*

if you ever want to change your overclock, just post your gpuz validation again and i'll change if for ya.

and yes, as far as i know, this is the first thread dedicated to the DirectCU users


----------



## Evil-Jester

Ok found camera and took a shot First thing is i know it looks dirty but compressed air wont take that dust off and im gunna clean it right when i get new mobo in the future

Validation http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/26emz/ as a side note i can get to 900 core clock and higher but i dont want to atm unless i get a bigger PSU. (its on the list)










STICK POWER WIN


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil-Jester;13987782*
> Ok found camera and took a shot First thing is i know it looks dirty but compressed air wont take that dust off and im gunna clean it right when i get new mobo in the future
> 
> Validation http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/26emz/ as a side note i can get to 900 core clock and higher but i dont want to atm unless i get a bigger PSU. (its on the list)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STICK POWER WIN


*UPDATED!*

yeah, getting a little dusty is somewhat inevitable, i can't be bothered to clean it too often either









i'm loving that pencil (or whatever it is) supporting the card







luckily i don't have such problem with my silverstone case


----------



## CalinTM

Yeah the pencil is awesome !!!







) It's like in the middle ages









My card stays ok in the HAF 932, it's a bit lower, about 30%, nothing to huge to be a problem.


----------



## Evil-Jester

not a pencil lol its a wooden dowel







use it to level the card i know its fine with the slight droop but i like this better and ill get around to painting it black to blend


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil-Jester;13987935*
> not a pencil lol its a wooden dowel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> use it to level the card i know its fine with the slight droop but i like this better and ill get around to painting it black to blend


haha, whatever it is, it gets the job done, so all is good


----------



## Evil-Jester

what about your OC'es? what are you sitting at? also it looks like your missing some pics?


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil-Jester;13988040*
> what about your OC'es? what are you sitting at? also it looks like your missing some pics?


haha, i know i kinda jumped ahead by updating my sig. but officially i'm not on the members list yet as you can see, will have pics posted in a few hours after I get back home.

as regards to overclock, i've only just got my card 2 days ago, lol, played a bit of medal of honour at stock speeds and noticed an improvement at 1080p compared to my old 470 with a 100mhz overclock.

i was just about to ask you about your overclock actually, what temps do you get at your settings? and at what fan settings and what voltage? i'm thinking about clocking my 580 at somewhere between 850-900mhz, will get to overclock it over the weekend i guess


----------



## Evil-Jester

well i got upto 900MHz and kept my temps under 90C stressing but on average in games my temps dont go past 72c-75c and i leave it on auto settings to cooling and even with a my current OC of 882/1764 @ 1.100V it takes me about 1.25ish to get to 900MHz and i know i can still push farther on it but i dont want to push this card untill i get a new PSU as my 550W is pushing it as they recommend a 600W for the 580 lol

if you are going to OC just keep bumpen up the Core by 5-10Mhz at a time and test it. when it starts to get unstable then just bump up the voltage a little until it gets stable.
Remember not all the Asus 580 CUII's will hit 900+Mhz as they dont seem to bin there cards like the MSI lightning for example


----------



## ViSioNx

engts450 direct cu top


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViSioNx;13989347*
> engts450 direct cu top


thanks for the photo, nice little card you got there









before i update you onto the members list, i'll need something extra from you.

i've just updated the thread that everyone has to submit a gpuz validation or screenshot, once i have that from you, you're in


----------



## erik257

alrighty then, here are some of my 580 photos, no close up shots of the cooler of the card unfortunately, as i installed my card into the 3rd pciex16 slot so that it's as far away from my cpu and northbridge as possible for better temps



































here's a shot of the back plate which i absolutely love









there goes my gpuz validation, stock for now, gonna overclock it soon when i get the time


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil-Jester;13989266*
> well i got upto 900MHz and kept my temps under 90C stressing but on average in games my temps dont go past 72c-75c and i leave it on auto settings to cooling and even with a my current OC of 882/1764 @ 1.100V it takes me about 1.25ish to get to 900MHz and i know i can still push farther on it but i dont want to push this card untill i get a new PSU as my 550W is pushing it as they recommend a 600W for the 580 lol
> 
> if you are going to OC just keep bumpen up the Core by 5-10Mhz at a time and test it. when it starts to get unstable then just bump up the voltage a little until it gets stable.
> Remember not all the Asus 580 CUII's will hit 900+Mhz as they dont seem to bin there cards like the MSI lightning for example


thanks for the info and advice, much appreciated









so you need 1.1 volts for 882, that's not too bad i'd imagine. i've heard that asus don't bin their cards, but to be honest i don't think i will push my card too far for 24/7 use, not anytime soon anyway, might just clock it at 850 for a while and go from there i guess. surely 850 should be relatively hassle free right? i sure hope so


----------



## fishhawk

ok does my 5850 asus count-lol. Not sure why but my core clock was only at 950-i run it at 1000/1275. Just switched it back.

http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/11/06/24/8f9.png


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishhawk;13990446*
> ok does my 5850 asus count-lol. Not sure why but my core clock was only at 950-i run it at 1000/1275. Just switched it back.
> 
> http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/11/06/24/8f9.png


*UPDATED!*

of course it counts, good to finally have a amd card up there in the list









that's pretty impressive clocks you got there, what temps does it reach at 950mhz?


----------



## fishhawk

I run my card at 1000/[email protected] 1.26v max temps stressing it is 64c, not sure why it was sitting at 950, but oh well its back too 1000 now.


----------



## Evil-Jester

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erik257;13990439*
> thanks for the info and advice, much appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so you need 1.1 volts for 882, that's not too bad i'd imagine. i've heard that asus don't bin their cards, but to be honest i don't think i will push my card too far for 24/7 use, not anytime soon anyway, might just clock it at 850 for a while and go from there i guess. surely 850 should be relatively hassle free right? i sure hope so


dont just take my settings and apply them wont work. some cards can OC farther on stock settings. Ex Card A can get to 850Mhz with stock Vcore yet card B can only get upto 830Mhz with stock Vcore. not every card is gonna OC well but the chances are good as its ment for OC'ing just keep bumping up your Core clocks untill your as far as you can go without messing with volts and then just keep that OC and you should be good.

Good luck With the OC'ing though. make sure you get MSI After Burner to helo with your OC


----------



## fishhawk

Just updated my validation-if you want to change it fine if not fine too.









http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/11/06/24/c7g.png


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishhawk;13990956*
> just updated my validation-if you want to change it fine if not fine too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/11/06/24/c7g.png


*updated!*


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishhawk;13990676*
> I run my card at 1000/[email protected] 1.26v max temps stressing it is 64c, not sure why it was sitting at 950, but oh well its back too 1000 now.


64'c during bench? that's very impressive...are you using auto or custom fan profile?


----------



## _02

I'll post my pic and validation when I get home.

I have a 5850 DirectCU and I typically run it 880/1180 @ stock volts. I think I might bench it some more this weekend with voltage adjustments, I've just been too lazy and busy and quite honestly I don't need it ;p


----------



## NFL

Wish someone would start a club for the Twin Frozrs


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil-Jester;13990719*
> dont just take my settings and apply them wont work. some cards can OC farther on stock settings. Ex Card A can get to 850Mhz with stock Vcore yet card B can only get upto 830Mhz with stock Vcore. not every card is gonna OC well but the chances are good as its ment for OC'ing just keep bumping up your Core clocks untill your as far as you can go without messing with volts and then just keep that OC and you should be good.
> 
> Good luck With the OC'ing though. make sure you get MSI After Burner to helo with your OC


yeah, i wasn't just gonna slap your settings on my card, hehehe, i am lazy at times, but i'm not that lazy









i'll try to push the card as far as possible at stock volts first, see where that takes me









what benchmark program do you recommend? does unigine prove stability to any extend? thanks


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFL;13991078*
> Wish someone would start a club for the Twin Frozrs


that person could be you!


----------



## _02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erik257;13991084*
> yeah, i wasn't just gonna slap your settings on my card, hehehe, i am lazy at times, but i'm not that lazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'll try to push the card as far as possible at stock volts first, see where that takes me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what benchmark program do you recommend? does unigine prove stability to any extend? thanks


For the 5850, Heaven exposed memory instability where Furmark and 3DMark would not. I could run Furmark and 3DMark @ 1400mhz memory without issues (besides poor performance), but Heaven would CTD.

This may be 5850 specific for the memory, so YMMV.


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_02;13991066*
> I'll post my pic and validation when I get home.
> 
> I have a 5850 DirectCU and I typically run it 880/1180 @ stock volts. I think I might bench it some more this weekend with voltage adjustments, I've just been too lazy and busy and quite honestly I don't need it ;p


coolio, post your pics and gpuz when you're ready









pretty darn good overclock @ stock volts there!


----------



## WorldExclusive

GTX 570 - 925/1850/2075 - 3DMark11 P7203
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1359589;jses...PeWDLx5m3uLyQH


----------



## Evil-Jester

uggg im trying to push 950/1900 right now. and i must say its quite a fight lol


----------



## fishhawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erik257;13991045*
> 64'c during bench? that's very impressive...are you using auto or custom fan profile?


Cutom fan profile useing asus doctor,but yes 64c is the highest i have ever seen it, when gameing it gets no were near that. And i love this card i have had no probs ever with it,with 3dmark vantage full version i bought-i get around a 21000 score. Normal idle temps are 30c to 32c


----------



## erik257

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive*


GTX 570 - 925/1850/2075 - 3DMark11 P7203
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1359589;jses...PeWDLx5m3uLyQH











*UPDATED!*

sweeeeeeet looking rig there!


----------



## erik257

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fishhawk*


Cutom fan profile useing asus doctor,but yes 64c is the highest i have ever seen it, when gameing it gets no were near that. And i love this card i have had no probs ever with it,with 3dmark vantage full version i bought-i get around a 21000 score. Normal idle temps are 30c to 32c


mine idles at about 33'c, ambient is about 25 here...

never used smart doctor, how does it compare to msi afterburner


----------



## erik257

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Evil-Jester*


uggg im trying to push 950/1900 right now. and i must say its quite a fight lol


lol, keep trying and good luck!!


----------



## fishhawk

Smart doctor is a bit tricky too use becuz of the way it is made,but works just great for me. Hard too to use the sliders to adjust settings. I do like the looks of msi after burner better, but it wont work with my non reference asus top. Cant use the voltage settings. And no the profile mod for after burner wont work with my card.


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Evil-Jester*


uggg im trying to push 950/1900 right now. and i must say its quite a fight lol


Mine wasn't stable @ 950, so I settled with 925. It will need more voltage 1.5+ to hit 950-1000.
I'm not willing to go that high, currently at 1.1v.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *erik257*


*UPDATED!*

sweeeeeeet looking rig there!










Thanks


----------



## Evil-Jester

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive*


Mine wasn't stable @ 950, so I settled with 925. It will need more voltage 1.5+ to hit 950-1000.
I'm not willing to go that high, currently at 1.1v.

Thanks


good info i just got stable with 950 @ 1.125 and im pushing harder cause if you think about it you bought a HIGH end GPU with extra power phases so why not take it far any beyond







plus my card down-clocks to stock on 2d settings so its not like im running it hardcore 24/7 and even at these temps right now with my fan profile my max temp is 85C so far and idle its like 34C and im lovein it

EDIT: looks like im staying with 950 for now but still a sweet OC will post new validation soon


----------



## Evil-Jester

ok so after 1 hour making sure im stable im happy with what i got

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/wsryr/


----------



## Skullbuster

First Post on OCN feels good









My card is a 5850 top DirectCU

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/9n7b4/

http://imageshack.us/f/862/24062011417.jpg

http://imageshack.us/f/220/24062011419.jpg/


----------



## erik257

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Evil-Jester*


ok so after 1 hour making sure im stable im happy with what i got

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/wsryr/


*UPDATED!*

nice work man


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Evil-Jester*


ok so after 1 hour making sure im stable im happy with what i got

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/wsryr/


What program did you OC it with?


----------



## erik257

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Skullbuster*


First Post on OCN feels good









My card is a 5850 top DirectCU

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/9n7b4/

http://imageshack.us/f/862/24062011417.jpg

http://imageshack.us/f/220/24062011419.jpg/


*UPDATED!*

nice overclock mate


----------



## Rowey

GTX460 Directcu TOP ed.


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roweyi7;13993832*
> GTX460 Directcu TOP ed.


i also need your gpuz validation/screenshot or 3dmark score


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_02;13991111*
> For the 5850, Heaven exposed memory instability where Furmark and 3DMark would not. I could run Furmark and 3DMark @ 1400mhz memory without issues (besides poor performance), but Heaven would CTD.
> 
> This may be 5850 specific for the memory, so YMMV.


so it's likely that heaven is more stability sensitive, i'll bear that in mind. i don't have 3dmark, but i'll run furmark and heaven later this weekend when i get the time to mess about with my overclock, cheers


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishhawk;13991206*
> Cutom fan profile useing asus doctor,but yes 64c is the highest i have ever seen it, when gameing it gets no were near that. And i love this card i have had no probs ever with it,with 3dmark vantage full version i bought-i get around a 21000 score. Normal idle temps are 30c to 32c


thanks for the info, i've never used smart doctor but i'll give it a go and see how it feels


----------



## Rowey

Heres my GPU-Z vald. too:

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/bbazr/

EDIT: please state mine is the TOP model 460 in the OP please, didn't pay the extra £30 for nothing


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roweyi7;13994804*
> Heres my GPU-Z vald. too:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/bbazr/
> 
> EDIT: please state mine is the TOP model 460 in the OP please, didn't pay the extra £30 for nothing


*UPDATED!*

TOP it is!

10 quid for each letter, that's pretty steep, hope you're getting the most out of the card


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erik257;13995149*
> *UPDATED!*
> 
> TOP it is!
> 
> 10 quid for each letter, that's pretty steep, hope you're getting the most out of the card


Haha cheers bud! Yeah it does 935 on air props to DirectCU haha!


----------



## Evil-Jester

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roweyi7;13995345*
> Haha cheers bud! Yeah it does 935 on air props to DirectCU haha!


ya they OC good. im so happy i hit 950Core. on air also and temps never pact 80c WIN

also to who was asking me what program i used to OC, i used MSI Afterburner.


----------



## CalinTM

Hey thread starter can you give me all the pictures with all the gpu-z's on the directcu cards ?


----------



## erik257

Quote:



Originally Posted by *calin05*


Hey thread starter can you give me all the pictures with all the gpu-z's on the directcu cards ?










you lost me there a little...you want all members' pictures and gpu-z validations


----------



## erik257

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_02*


For the 5850, Heaven exposed memory instability where Furmark and 3DMark would not. I could run Furmark and 3DMark @ 1400mhz memory without issues (besides poor performance), but Heaven would CTD.

This may be 5850 specific for the memory, so YMMV.


i did a burn in test in furmark yesterday, and i noticed a very low vram usage, only 17%, that's with max aa at x8 as well, so i guess it makes sense when you say your vram instability wasn't exposed while running furmark...

i guess the extreme tessellation in heaven would really stress out the vram therefore the better tool for testing vram overclock perhaps...


----------



## erik257

anyone knows how long should i run furmark to comfirm a stable overclock? cheers


----------



## erik257

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Roweyi7*


Haha cheers bud! Yeah it does 935 on air props to DirectCU haha!










935 on core is a pretty good, i'd be happy if i can push mine past 900. for now i'm testing stability for 850 core at stock volts, if it turns out stable i think i might just stay there for a while. i'm even happy with stock performance, but since there is a triple slot dcii cooler sitting on top, why not push it a bit further right?


----------



## Evil-Jester

Quote:



Originally Posted by *erik257*


935 on core is a pretty good, i'd be happy if i can push mine past 900. for now i'm testing stability for 850 core at stock volts, if it turns out stable i think i might just stay there for a while. i'm even happy with stock performance,* but since there is a triple slot dcii cooler sitting on top, why not push it a bit further right?







*


my thoughts as well thats why im at 950Core







plus its got extra power for better overclocking. also as i have said and some one else mentioned it looks like your Missing pictures Of the DC/DCII also why not link the members name to the post with there rig in it that way people can go to the first page and one click to see someones BA righ with a BA card in it


----------



## Rowey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *erik257*


935 on core is a pretty good, i'd be happy if i can push mine past 900. for now i'm testing stability for 850 core at stock volts, if it turns out stable i think i might just stay there for a while. i'm even happy with stock performance, but since there is a triple slot dcii cooler sitting on top, why not push it a bit further right?










Just dont overwhelm it with volts and your good!


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil-Jester;14002697*
> my thoughts as well thats why im at 950Core
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plus its got extra power for better overclocking. also as i have said and some one else mentioned it looks like your Missing pictures Of the DC/DCII also *why not link the members name to the post with there rig in it that way people can go to the first page and one click to see someones BA righ with a BA card in it*


advice taken! thanks man, it makes a lot of sense







rep+

this might sound ******ed but i have to ask, what did you mean when you mentioned ''Missing pictures Of the DC/DCII''? didn't quite get it...lol


----------



## Gabe63

Sorry, no overclock on mine...


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabe63;14009037*
> Reserved for photos.


don't forget gpu-z too!


----------



## Evil-Jester

well you got the pics if the GTX560Ti and then right to the GTX580 you skipped the GTX570. I know its the same as the GTX580 but you should least give it mention with the 580


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil-Jester;14009074*
> well you got the pics if the GTX560Ti and then right to the GTX580 you skipped the GTX570. I know its the same as the GTX580 but you should least give it mention with the 580


oh that!

perhaps i didn't make my intention clear, i was just trying to show how the coolers have evolved over time, i wasn't trying to list all the cards that use directcu cooling, otherwise the first post will be 10+ page long, lol...

but i guess i could try to list most if not all the models under the picture of each directcu/directcuii cooler. it's gonna take some time, but i'll get it done! i've updated the models for the triple slot cooler, will do the rest asap


----------



## _02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erik257;14002277*
> anyone knows how long should i run furmark to comfirm a stable overclock? cheers


I run Furmark until the temperature curve levels out, then I let it roll for about 30 min after that to be sure I'm not on the edge.

One thing to note in Furmark - if you are using it to test the memory, use the FPS instead of any artifacts. I could not make Furmark do ANYTHING weird, no matter what I did to the memory (even @ max slider). I had to monitor the FPS sweet spot then double check with Heaven.


----------



## Gabe63

Updated above with photos.


----------



## Rowey

:


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabe63;14023545*
> Updated above with photos.


*UPDATED!*

and no need to be sorry for not overclocking, it is a beast at stock already









but if you ever get around to overclock it, just post your gpuz again and i'll change the clocks for ya


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey;14023734*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


i love red, but have to say that blue on the asus is pretty sexy


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_02;14022137*
> I run Furmark until the temperature curve levels out, then I let it roll for about 30 min after that to be sure I'm not on the edge.
> 
> One thing to note in Furmark - if you are using it to test the memory, use the FPS instead of any artifacts. I could not make Furmark do ANYTHING weird, no matter what I did to the memory (even @ max slider). I had to monitor the FPS sweet spot then double check with Heaven.


so far i've had no trouble with furmark either, or heaven, but strangely i ran resident evil benchmark today and got a crash...







then without changing anything i played need for speed shift for about 2 hours, nothing...mega confused...furmark is not giving me much except heat, maybe i could leave heaven running for an hour or so but i think real game play will be better, i hate sitting around and wait for stability tests LOL


----------



## _02

Different applications will deliver different data to the card and crashes can arise from different scenarios. In my book - if you can play your games without crashing at higher performance, you're winning.

Everything else is relegated to how much you want to define your limit.


----------



## erik257

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_02*


Different applications will deliver different data to the card and crashes can arise from different scenarios. In my book -* if you can play your games without crashing at higher performance, you're winning*.

Everything else is relegated to how much you want to define your limit.


exactly, will run some more games to test stability

by the way, where is your snap shot and gpuz?


----------



## _02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erik257;14026064*
> exactly, will run some more games to test stability
> 
> by the way, where is your snap shot and gpuz?


Lazy weekend is lazy - I promise I'll do it tonight, albeit not overvolted =)


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erik257;14025809*
> i love red, but have to say that blue on the asus is pretty sexy


I got it in blue rather than black to go with the theme of my rig








Great card!


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_02;14026193*
> Lazy weekend is lazy - I promise I'll do it tonight, albeit not overvolted =)


hahaha, no pressure


----------



## HothBase

I'd love a GTX 570 DCII, they look awesome, and they don't make much noise when idle, do they?


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey;14026618*
> I got it in blue rather than black to go with the theme of my rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great card!


thing with graphics card, there aren't really that many options for colour, pretty hard to find a graphics card with a distinctive colour other than black to match the rest of the rig, so i'd say you've done a good job there with your build


----------



## _02

Pic will have to wait a moment ;p

Here's my validation:
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/m3cqz/


----------



## erik257

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HothBase*


I'd love a GTX 570 DCII, they look awesome, and they don't make much noise when idle, do they?


i don't have an 570, but since the 570 and the 580 have the same cooler, and from my personal experience, my 580 is practically silent at idle. even under load it stays dead quiet.

if quietness is your thing, then all directcu cards are great choices


----------



## HothBase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erik257;14030699*
> i don't have an 570, but since the 570 and the 580 have the same cooler, and from my personal experience, my 580 is practically silent at idle. even under load it stays dead quiet.
> 
> if quietness is your thing, then all directcu cards are great choices


That's great, I'll probably be going with something like a GTX 670 DCII next time, if there is one.








Since I sleep like two meters from my PC at night, it's an important factor to me. At the moment, the spinning of my HDDs is the only noise I can hear.


----------



## erik257

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HothBase*


That's great, I'll probably be going with something like a GTX 670 DCII next time, if there is one.








Since I sleep like two meters from my PC at night, it's an important factor to me. At the moment, the spinning of my HDDs is the only noise I can hear.


haha, my head is literally half a metre from my pc at night, i leave my pc on all night quite often as i run fea work sometimes, or just the usual upload/download.

my pc has 3x180mm + 3x120mm fans, and they give out this low humming sound, and i cannot hear my graphics over them at all. comming from a reference gtx470, i cannot say enough on how quiet those directcu fans are









i think i'll sit out the 6xx series and wait for the 7xx cards







i think fermi should be good enough to last a couple of years still, at least i hope


----------



## erik257

just of curiosity, has anyone thought about or actually added vram heatsinks on the 570/580 cards?

i haven't heard any dcii 570/580's vrams blown up yet, but seeing the vrams exposed somewhat bothers me


----------



## Evil-Jester

Quote:



Originally Posted by *erik257*


haha, my head is literally half a metre from my pc at night, i leave my pc on all night quite often as i run fea work sometimes, or just the usual upload/download.

my pc has 3x180mm + 3x120mm fans, and they give out this low humming sound, and i cannot hear my graphics over them at all. comming from a reference gtx470, i cannot say enough on how quiet those directcu fans are









*i think i'll sit out the 6xx series and wait for the 7xx cards








i think fermi should be good enough to last a couple of years still, at least i hope







*


ya im going to be the same probably lol but when the 6XX cards come out im going to look into another 580 if the price is right after i get a new cpu/mobo/ram combo lol


----------



## erik257




----------



## CSHawkeye

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121467

This card worth it???


----------



## Gabe63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSHawkeye;14037093*
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121467
> 
> This card worth it???


At full retail I would just get the MSI lightning. The only reason is due to the 2 slot vs 3 on the ASUS. Since both cards are considered on par with eachother the MSI has the advantage.

I think the ASUS cards will have a harder time selling used due to the 3 slot.

If you can get a deal on the ASUS or dont care it is 3 slot then yes, it is a very good card.


----------



## Evil-Jester

i only want the ROG cover. so if anyone gets it and is willing to change the cover with me *hint hint*

also @erik257 what did you do???


----------



## erik257

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CSHawkeye*


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814121467

This card worth it???


i would more or less agree with Gabe, some people dislike the 3 slot cooler on the asus cards, but that's entirely upto your own opinion.

the fact that msi bin their lightening cards means that you are more likely to get a better overclock on it, where as asus don't, but i'm not sure if they cherry picked their rog cores...anyone want's to shed some light on this?

as raw performance goes, i think the rog and lightening are neck and neck


----------



## erik257

Quote:



also @erik257 what did you do???


LOL, a stupid joke done by my girlfriend!!!

didn't think she would actually do it


----------



## Gabe63

Quote:



Originally Posted by *erik257*


i would more or less agree with Gabe, some people dislike the 3 slot cooler on the asus cards, but that's entirely upto your own opinion.

the fact that msi bin their lightening cards means that you are more likely to get a better overclock on it, where as asus don't, but i'm not sure if they cherry picked their rog cores...anyone want's to shed some light on this?

as raw performance goes, i think the rog and lightening are neck and neck


Thanks.

I believe that MSI Alex the MSI factory rep has gone on record to say the MSI does not BIN the Lightning cards. So I dont think they have an advantage there.

The ASUS 570/580 3 slot cards are great. But people seem to prefer a 2 slot card. I love my card though. The only people who think bigger is not better are those with small ones.

Edit, BTW my name is not on the main list.


----------



## erik257

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gabe63*


Thanks.

*I believe that MSI Alex the MSI factory rep has gone on record to say the MSI does not BIN the Lightning cards. So I dont think they have an advantage there.*

The ASUS 570/580 3 slot cards are great. But people seem to prefer a 2 slot card. I love my card though. The only people who think bigger is not better are those with small ones.

Edit, BTW my name is not on the main list.


wow, now that, is interesting information!!!

been reading around the forum and most people are saying msi bin their cards, but i'll take the words from msi reps









i'm sure asus themselves know fair well that some people won't like the 3 slot cooler, but they are there for people who likes a quiet and cool running card! oh i have to say knowing msi don't bin their lightening cards, now i love my asus even more LOL










oh and sorry about not having you in the list, but i swear to god i updated you right after i got your pic and gpuz...maybe my internet was messing with me, nevermind, you're there now, for sure


----------



## erik257

just ordered this...
















gonna use those 12 little vram heatsinks on my 580, not sure if it will help with temps much, but i'm gonna do it anyway, LOL. even 2 or 3'c would be money well spent, those aluminium heatsinks are real cheap









*EDIT:* just realised a bit of modding will be needed as i've just checked that the copper heat pipes on the 580 dcii card have about 5mm of clearance over some ram chips

will keep you lots posted with the result


----------



## ViSioNx

as soon as gpuz quits actin crazy and validates il post that tooo


----------



## erik257

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ViSioNx*


:
as soon as gpuz quits actin crazy and validates il post that tooo


*UPDATED!*

nice clock there mate









yeah, post a gpuz validation when its behaving and i'll update


----------



## ViSioNx

thanks. had to get link emailed to get it to work lol

GPU-Z


----------



## erik257

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ViSioNx*


thanks. had to get link emailed to get it to work lol

GPU-Z


coolio, updated


----------



## Rowey

Cant wait to get my second 460! Will be using a SLI hack though because my board is only Crossfire.


----------



## erik257

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rowey*


Cant wait to get my second 460! Will be using a SLI hack though because my board is only Crossfire.


yeah, 2x460 scales pretty well, from what i've read you can expect 1.85 performance gain, can't go wrong with that setup









i've got no idea how sli hack works, but would be interesting to hear form you if it affects sli scaling much or at all


----------



## Gabe63

Post 522, and other in the ask MSI Nvidia thread. MSI does not BIN their cards, including the lightning. I think people wish they did.

http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/9195...elated-53.html


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabe63;14045990*
> Post 522, and other in the ask MSI Nvidia thread. MSI does not BIN their cards, including the lightning. I think people wish they did.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/919567-ask-me-anything-msi-nvidia-related-53.html


thanks for the link to the thread, an interesting read


----------



## Rai

Here's mine, only got it today so not tinkerd about yet, loving it tho




















Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rai;14050700*
> Here's mine, only got it today so not tinkerd about yet, loving it tho


*UPDATED!*

the 6950 is a nice card, i've heard they clock extremely well, so have fun tinkering









let us know if you have any luck unlock/flashing if you ever intend to


----------



## onetec

this is wat i have now

Asus EAH6970 DCII/2DI4S/2GD5



























GPU-Z


----------



## _02

I notice your card sags at the front edge. Mine does too =(


----------



## N3Xus

These DirectCU II cards are so awesome looking, I want a GTX 580 version...


----------



## onetec

yep, card is a lil bit to heavy, i hope they gonna change that in the future that its not so fully loaded with stuff on it (or make it to heavy)


----------



## onetec

i wnated 2x a ati 6970
but its to expensive


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onetec;14059789*
> this is wat i have now
> 
> Asus EAH6970 DCII/2DI4S/2GD5


*UPDATED!*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onetec;14060547*
> i wnated 2x a ati 6970
> but its to expensive


haha, i want 2x580 too, but no cash to splash...







i'm gonna play the waiting game, once the gtx6xx/hd7xxx cards come out next year, those current 5xx/6xxxx cards will be pretty affordable then. and hopefully with sli i can sit out 6xx series completely and upgrade to 7xx









that's my little plan anyway, but there is no guarantee that i won't jump on a say...680 when it comes out, gpu upgrade is just like a drug...


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N3Xus;14059986*
> These DirectCU II cards are so awesome looking, I want a GTX 580 version...


trust me, you will love it more when it's sitting in your rig


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_02;14059929*
> I notice your card sags at the front edge. Mine does too =(


i didn't think the 5850 directcu cooler would sag too, thought they weren't that heavy


----------



## CSHawkeye

Is there a nice mod to keep the card up??


----------



## _02

I was thinking about attaching fishing line to the edge and running it to the top of my case. I think it would look ok, but that has potential to be too ghetto.


----------



## Evil-Jester

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_02;14059929*
> I notice your card sags at the front edge. Mine does too =(


i dont sag cause i made it so it wont sag at all

STICK POWER










just a small wooden dowel to keep it from sagin just need some black marker or paint and then i can make it match just been to lazy to do it


----------



## _02

That's a better idea than hanging wire from the top, honestly.

As long as it doesn't vibrate.


----------



## Erick Silver

I'd like to join! GPUz Validation coming shortly. I am stuck at work and for some reason my Teamviwer is not online at home. will have my roomate turn it on when he ges back home.


----------



## Evil-Jester

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_02;14062494*
> That's a better idea than hanging wire from the top, honestly.
> 
> As long as it doesn't vibrate.


true that but mine dont vibrate so it works out nicely. its just big enough so it rests on it without having to put any unnecessary pressure on the card. infact i can flick it and it fall over thats how easy resting it is but without it you can see a sag


----------



## Tippy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil-Jester;14062365*
> i dont sag cause i made it so it wont sag at all
> 
> STICK POWER
> 
> just a small wooden dowel to keep it from sagin just need some black marker or paint and then i can make it match just been to lazy to do it


I have the same case/card and am also seriously considering sticking a pencil (painting it black preferably) to support my 580, it's already started drooping








I also need to remove my HDD bay like you did and move my SSD+HDD into the CD drive bay









Here's mine for the owners club!



Question: Do I really need a GPU-Z validation? I'm currently at work and it's kinda hard to miss the "GTX580" stamped on my backplate in the below pic:









Clocks are at 900mhz core / 1075mhz memory (shader automatically adjusts in afterburner, forgot what it was and I'm currently at work).


----------



## Evo X

Here's a picture I took before installing my current processor, mobo, and ram:










Here's my GPU-Z validation:

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/q8gz/

Also my 3DMark 11 score to show my OC is stable. I had memory lowered to 2150 for this run:

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1439448


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver;14062496*
> I'd like to join! GPUz Validation coming shortly. I am stuck at work and for some reason my Teamviwer is not online at home. will have my roomate turn it on when he ges back home.


that's cool, will put you in the pending list for now, once i get the gpuz, you're in


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tippy;14062633*
> 
> Here's mine for the owners club!
> 
> *Question: Do I really need a GPU-Z validation? I'm currently at work and it's kinda hard to miss the "GTX580" stamped on my backplate*
> 
> Clocks are at 900mhz core / 1075mhz memory (shader automatically adjusts in afterburner, forgot what it was and I'm currently at work).


nice clean build you have there









and shader is always twice as fast as core on auto, so i'm guess you're running 900/1075/1800

now, the photo serves the purpose of knowing you actually own a directcu(ii) card, and the gpuz is just to confirm the clock speed you claim, so i'd say both are required









i'll put you on the pending list for now, once you get around to do a gpuz validation or just a screenshot and post it here, you're in


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evo X;14066048*
> Here's a picture I took before installing my current processor, mobo, and ram:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my GPU-Z validation:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/q8gz/
> 
> Also my 3DMark 11 score to show my OC is stable. I had memory lowered to 2150 for this run:
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1439448


*UPDATED!*

welcome to the club!

pretty decent overclock there


----------



## XiDillon

Theres a club for these? really? lol, okay then.. I have it at [email protected]


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_02;14062343*
> I was thinking about attaching fishing line to the edge and running it to the top of my case. I think it would look ok, but that has potential to be too ghetto.


i like the fishing line idea, it's a barely visible mod

definitely post a pic if someone ever gets around to do it, would be interesting to see


----------



## XiDillon

I used fishing line for my true copper before I had found that I could use the zalman fan bracket instead.


----------



## rheicel

Can I join? Here in mine, they are now in SLI.










I will post the GPUz later. Thanks


----------



## onetec

hmm is that the corsair h50/h60/h70 water cooling ?


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XiDillon;14067413*
> Theres a club for these? really? lol, okay then.. I have it at [email protected]


are those 24pin power cables metal sleeved?

also, what is that zalman fan bracket holding exactly?

i'll also need your gpuz validation/screenshot before i can update you in the members list, as for now you're in the pending list


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rheicel;14067542*
> Can I join? Here in mine, they are now in SLI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will post the GPUz later. Thanks


if you have the 460s in sli, could you please also update the photo later which shows 2 cards? i believe in your current photo there is only a sound card and a 460 there









i've put you into the pending list, once you have a new photo with sli config and gpuz, i'll update you into the members list


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onetec;14067648*
> hmm is that the corsair h50/h60/h70 water cooling ?


that's a xspc rasa kit i believe, they perform much better than the h5/6/70 series


----------



## XiDillon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erik257;14067655*
> are those 24pin power cables metal sleeved?
> 
> also, what is that zalman fan bracket holding exactly?
> 
> i'll also need your gpuz validation/screenshot before i can update you in the members list, as for now you're in the pending list


-NO, plastic chrome wire loom over nzxt individual sleeved 24 pin extension
-Its holding up the ~5 pound true copper so the motherboard doesnt take on all of its weight.
-er right, Ill have to get you that gpuz validation wont I?...ill have to d/l it


----------



## onetec

ahhh key.
yea i was in mind to buy a cpu water cooling, only prob is
i move my computer so much because of the LAN's. and it can be broken faster then normal i think, so i buyed the Scythe Mugen2


----------



## onetec

but im new here, and i see that u got intel & nvidia in ur name.
wat does that means ?







(not exactly ontopic sorry for question here)


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XiDillon;14067718*
> -NO, plastic chrome wire loom over nzxt individual sleeved 24 pin extension
> -Its holding up the ~5 pound true copper so the motherboard doesnt take on all of its weight.
> -er right, Ill have to get you that gpuz validation wont I?...ill have to d/l it


plastic chrome wire loom, never seen it before, pretty cool tho









oh i see, so it's holding the cpu heatsink, i thought it was meant to hold the gpuz, lol

yes yes, i need that gpuz indeeeeeed


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onetec;14067759*
> ahhh key.
> yea i was in mind to buy a cpu water cooling, only prob is
> i move my computer so much because of the LAN's. and it can be broken faster then normal i think, so i buyed the Scythe Mugen2


i mean for lan parties, i'd say custom watercooling is probs not recommended as you bound to knock you case somewhere and you don't want to run the risk of a waterleak, not that they happen very often, but still, knowing there is the risk is somewhat not very comforting









but the h50/60/70 are quite robust, so they should be fine with the lan parties







but since you have a mugen2, it's not a bad air cooler itself, might wanna strap another fan on the heatsink for push/pull which will give you better temp if you need
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onetec;14067763*
> but im new here, and i see that u got intel & nvidia in ur name.
> wat does that means ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (not exactly ontopic sorry for question here)


if you fill out your system information here, if you can't open the link, try Quick Links --> Edit Options --> Edit System, and there you will be able to fill your system information which is very useful if you ever need help from fellow ocn members so that they know what is your system spec straight away. and that's where you get the option to choose intel or amd/nvidia or ati









hope it helps


----------



## onetec

ghehe thanks founded.
btw when does the 7xx come out ?


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onetec;14069264*
> ghehe thanks founded.
> btw when does the 7xx come out ?


7xx? no idea actually...my guess will be 2013

i'm more interested in your 6970, please tell me it's a DirectCUII version







\

*EDIT: sorry, just realised you're in the club*







*LONG DAY...*


----------



## CSHawkeye

Add me to the group now??


----------



## erik257

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CSHawkeye*


Add me to the group now??




sweet jesus...you bought that monster!!!!

would love to have you in the club, but i need gpuz from you first









you better overclock the hell out of that card, i look forward to seeing your gpuz that's for sure!


----------



## CSHawkeye

Will do, will take one once I am done testing everything out.


----------



## erik257

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CSHawkeye*


Will do, will take one once I am done testing everything out.


cool, have fun overclocking, should be a cracker


----------



## onetec

Quote:



Originally Posted by *erik257*


7xx? no idea actually...my guess will be 2013

i'm more interested in your 6970, please tell me it's a DirectCUII version







\\

*EDIT: sorry, just realised you're in the club*







*LONG DAY...*


hahahaha XD


----------



## Gabe63

I would like to share a how to properly support you DC2 3 slot cards. Due to the severity of this issue I put a lot of thought into this and came up with a solution to the sagging problem.


----------



## erik257

LLLLLLLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLL LLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL

end of the day, that's what they're for, prevent sagging


----------



## Evil-Jester

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gabe63*


I would like to share a how to properly support you DC2 3 slot cards. Due to the severity of this issue I put a lot of thought into this and came up with a solution to the sagging problem.











hahahaha that's one way to prevent sagging







.


----------



## Tippy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gabe63*


I would like to share a how to properly support you DC2 3 slot cards. Due to the severity of this issue I put a lot of thought into this and came up with a solution to the sagging problem.

<snip>


I laughed so goddamn hard (not good since I'm at work), you sir just made my day!!

Although hanging it on your heatsink isn't the best idea since it could cause your heatsink to sag as well. Should attach it somewhere to the top of your case, I'm sure the straps are long enough


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *erik257*


that's cool, will put you in the pending list for now, once i get the gpuz, you're in










OK No internet at home but I did get a snapshot of my GPUZ


----------



## XiDillon

Yeah, these cards are def "The Tits"


----------



## erik257

Quote:



Originally Posted by *erick silver*


ok no internet at home but i did get a snapshot of my gpuz


*updated!*


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *erik257*


*updated!*











Sweet thanks!


----------



## CSHawkeye

Here is my verification...


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Here is my ASUS GTX560 Direct CUII OC
I overclock to 920MHz core 1840 Shader
GPU-z








My Setup:









I think thats all I need. Thanks


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSHawkeye;14076518*
> 
> 
> Here is my verification...


*UPDATED!*

did you do any voltage tweak on your current overclock?

880 core is a solid overlock, but your card should do 900+ quite easily i'd imagine


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S;14076895*
> Here is my ASUS GTX560 Direct CUII OC
> I overclock to 920MHz core 1840 Shader
> GPU-z
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think thats all I need. Thanks


*UPDATED!*

however, you said you clocked your card to 920 but your gpuz only showed default, so as for now you're in the member's list with default clock. if you get around to give me another snapshot of your overclocked gpuz, i'll update that for you


----------



## Tippy

Heya, I'm back! Couldn't get to my home PC for a while, here's my GPU-Z validation following up from my pics on an earlier page:
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/2mgzr/

In case it was missed:


----------



## erik257

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tippy*


heya, i'm back! Couldn't get to my home pc for a while, here's my gpu-z validation following up from my pics on an earlier page:
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/2mgzr/


*updated!*


----------



## CSHawkeye

Yeah I am at 900 now, upped the voltage just a tad:










P7240 in my 3dmark 2011 run last night.


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSHawkeye;14080835*
> Yeah I am at 900 now, upped the voltage just a tad
> 
> P7240 in my 3dmark 2011 run last night.


nice, let me know if you're gonna keep pushing, i think iwill just update your gpuz when you think you won't push it any further, coz i think your clock won't just settle at 900


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Overclock:








And my OCCT test:


----------



## erik257

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*


Overclock ... And my OCCT test ...


i updated your gpuz









nice temp at 920 core by the way


----------



## Evil-Jester

oiooooo 920 and only 75c. not bad at all







on OCCT i get alot of errors but in games and real world situations its flawless no issues at all on any-game out right now.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabe63;14074251*
> I would like to share a how to properly support you DC2 3 slot cards. Due to the severity of this issue I put a lot of thought into this and came up with a solution to the sagging problem.


Man, that is great, functional yet very lol-worthy!

Don't have the photo of the rig for club admission (have to remember that when the rig is together & running again), but here is a SS of my last 3dmark11 run, I was ecstatic getting these clocks out of the 580 DCuII while running under ln2, blew away all my reference 580s.


----------



## Evil-Jester

wow 1308 mhz WOW. but you cheat with LN2 lol


----------



## Tippy

Alright, DCII anti-sagging technology installed. Although not as elegant as the bra, I found that a whiteboard marker was the perfect height, professionally sleeved it with black masking tape and VIOLA! Practically blends in with the rest of the case (well...the camera flash kinda makes it stand out, but in normal light it looks almost part of the case/card):


----------



## Kdude6

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/32py9/

I have been tinkering with overclocking the card. Can get it stable at 960/1450, but when I switch from resolution with everything ramped up from 1920x1080 to 5760x1080 the system hiccups in some DX11 games. Decided to revert to stock and wait until my H80 comes in and I OC my core more until I decide how far I want to push my gfx card.


----------



## Evo X

Hey, can you update my clocks and 3DMark 11 score?

New clocks are 950 core/1900 shader/2200 memory.

Just increased my 3DMark11 score over 200 points with some more overclocking.









http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1471145


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tippy;14108458*


stealthy, i like it


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kdude6;14108750*
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/32py9/
> 
> I have been tinkering with overclocking the card. Can get it stable at 960/1450, but when I switch from resolution with everything ramped up from 1920x1080 to 5760x1080 the system hiccups in some DX11 games. Decided to revert to stock and wait until my H80 comes in and I OC my core more until I decide how far I want to push my gfx card.


*UPDATED!*

i think for 24/7 use, you should be able to get it rock solid stable at 930ish








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evo X;14109555*
> Hey, can you update my clocks and 3DMark 11 score?
> 
> New clocks are 950 core/1900 shader/2200 memory.
> 
> Just increased my 3DMark11 score over 200 points with some more overclocking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1471145


no worries, all updated


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420;14105595*


hmm.. nice clocks there, but i'll have to think about updating you into the members list, you did use ln2, lol

if you give me a gpu-z of the card with it's original dc2 cooler, i'll update both stock cooler and ln2 scores up there, but just ln2 alone kinda defeats the purpose of this club which is all about the DIRECTCU/II cooler


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Anyone have trouble unlocking the voltage on the GPU? Mine is apparently locked and I cannot unlock it...I was wondering if anyone has experience with this issue...?


----------



## Evil-Jester

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S;14110057*
> Anyone have trouble unlocking the voltage on the GPU? Mine is apparently locked and I cannot unlock it...I was wondering if anyone has experience with this issue...?


are you using MSI Afterburner?? if so hit settings then unlock your voltage under safety settings, should be on first page.


----------



## Greenback

Am I the only one who has the 6870 directcu ?


----------



## erik257

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Greenback*


Am I the only one who has the 6870 directcu ?


looks that way


----------



## Nitrius

Question about the Asus GTX 580 DirectCU II, is it normal that the cooler/PCB is very flexible? Looks/feels like the part where you have the power connectors is very flexible on mine at least.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Evil-Jester*


are you using MSI Afterburner?? if so hit settings then unlock your voltage under safety settings, should be on first page.


Yea, MSI afterburner. Even unlocking voltages I still have no control over it...


----------



## onetec

got a question about the ASUS EAH6970 DCII/2DI4S/2GD5

i want another 1 with it but the problem is
am i obliged to take water cooling with it ?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *erik257*


hmm.. nice clocks there, but i'll have to think about updating you into the members list, you did use ln2, lol

if you give me a gpu-z of the card with it's original dc2 cooler, i'll update both stock cooler and ln2 scores up there, but just ln2 alone kinda defeats the purpose of this club which is all about the DIRECTCU/II cooler










This is what I got with the stock DCuII cooler & 1.2V, before modding the bios the core maxed at ~930Mhz with 1.15V.









Pic of the card in the mobo, not up & running at the moment & didn't take a pic of the card with the stock cooler.









The areas i modded, at the top of the card are some wires for vgpu & vmem read points soldered to the back, the cold boot bug mod is pretty easy to see with the wire soldered in, also modded for OCP, vgpu & memory OCP but pretty tiny & hard to see.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nitrius*


Question about the Asus GTX 580 DirectCU II, is it normal that the cooler/PCB is very flexible? Looks/feels like the part where you have the power connectors is very flexible on mine at least.


I thought the same, worried me for a minute when I first went to use the card...


----------



## erik257

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nitrius*


Question about the Asus GTX 580 DirectCU II, is it normal that the cooler/PCB is very flexible? Looks/feels like the part where you have the power connectors is very flexible on mine at least.


not sure i understood your question about being flexible...but if you were refering to the card bending downwards, yes, everyone with the triple slot cooler have that problem if the card is in a horizontal position...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *onetec*


got a question about the ASUS EAH6970 DCII/2DI4S/2GD5

i want another 1 with it but the problem is
am i obliged to take water cooling with it ?


it looks like your mobo has enough pcie slots for 2xcrossfire, so you should be good to go for another one







unless you're case doesn't have enough pcie slots?

besides, i don't think there are any waterblocks for the directcu2 cards are there? correct me if i'm wrong, but i haven't heard of any...


----------



## MMJA

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*


Yea, MSI afterburner. Even unlocking voltages I still have no control over it...


Get the latest beta of MSI Afterburner, they added support for non reference cards like the DCII. I've got the GTX 570 DCII and can adjust voltage with MSI Afterburner 2.2.0 beta 4.

Download link: http://event.msi.com/vga/afterburner...tup220Beta.zip


----------



## Evil-Jester

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


Pic of the card in the mobo, not up & running at the moment & didn't take a pic of the card with the stock cooler.










wow that looks cool. i like your mobo it looks cool with the orange on it


----------



## Evil-Jester

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erik257;14115151*
> 
> it looks like your mobo has enough pcie slots for 2xcrossfire, so you should be good to go for another one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unless you're case doesn't have enough pcie slots?
> 
> besides, i don't think there are any waterblocks for the directcu2 cards are there? correct me if i'm wrong, but i haven't heard of any...


correct there are no full water blocks out right not but you can still water cool the DCII but you only would be using a GPU block not a full cover block


----------



## Evo X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erik257;14110032*
> 
> no worries, all updated


I am still seeing my old clocks and score on the main page.


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evo X;14115368*
> I am still seeing my old clocks and score on the main page.


sorry man, must have forgotten to save the page after i edited your info, should be good now!


----------



## erik257

*UPDATED!*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420;14114990*
> This is what I got with the stock DCuII cooler & 1.2V, before modding the bios the core maxed at ~930Mhz with 1.15V.


actually, your clock with the dc2 cooler was 974mhz acording to your gpuz and afterburner








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420;14114990*
> Pic of the card in the mobo, not up & running at the moment & didn't take a pic of the card with the stock cooler.


well, if you ever gonna stick your cooler back on, take a snapshot and post it here, i'll put that up too


----------



## erik257

dear members, for those who have used the *club signiture*, i have an updated version that is a bit shorter than the original one, so it won't take up too many allowed characters in your sig section, which is 1200 i believe

also i've changed the 'cu' in the signature from silver to orangy-ish colour since CU isn't silver anyway









cheers


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MMJA;14115158*
> Get the latest beta of MSI Afterburner, they added support for non reference cards like the DCII. I've got the GTX 570 DCII and can adjust voltage with MSI Afterburner 2.2.0 beta 4.
> 
> Download link: http://event.msi.com/vga/afterburner/images/MSIAfterburnerSetup220Beta.zip


I'll give that a try. Right now my desktop is sol. Waiting for a new mobo since the one I got from Newegg came with 2 dead memory slots...great. So I was running single channel memory too, I should have a slight fps boost 2-3fps I'm guessing once I get my replacement back. I'll give that beta a try!


----------



## CSHawkeye

Might try and tweak my card some, any suggestions on acceptable speed and volts??


----------



## Erick Silver

Still can't fit the club sig into my sig. LOL


----------



## onetec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erik257;14115151*
> not sure i understood your question about being flexible...but if you were refering to the card bending downwards, yes, everyone with the triple slot cooler have that problem if the card is in a horizontal position...
> 
> it looks like your mobo has enough pcie slots for 2xcrossfire, so you should be good to go for another one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unless you're case doesn't have enough pcie slots?
> 
> besides, i don't think there are any waterblocks for the directcu2 cards are there? correct me if i'm wrong, but i haven't heard of any...


i know that about my mobo, but i was foccusing on the the card because its me first CUII, but ok,
thx for the answer


----------



## spice003

i got a 560TI


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spice003;14121098*
> i got a 560TI


pic + gpuz(3dmark or afterburner if you wish) *WANTED*!!!


----------



## crimsontears809739

ADD ME!! ADD ME!!!

*Video Card:* Asus DirectCU II GTX 570: 921/1842 @ 1.25V


----------



## erik257

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crimsontears809739*


ADD ME!! ADD ME!!!

*Video Card:* Asus DirectCU II GTX 570: 921/1842 @ 1.25V











*UPDATED!*

the more photos i see, the more i realise these cards are HEAVY!!!









what is it that you're using to support your 570 if you don't mind me asking, can't really tell from the photos


----------



## spice003

Quote:



Originally Posted by *erik257*


pic + gpuz(3dmark or afterburner if you wish) *WANTED*!!!


----------



## erik257

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spice003*


i got a 560TI


yup, you're ...

*UPDATED!*


----------



## Markus

Got the GTX 570 on its way to me as we speak, will upload pictures and whatnot as soon as I lay my hands on it !


----------



## erik257

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Markus*


Got the GTX 570 on its way to me as we speak, will upload pictures and whatnot as soon as I lay my hands on it !










cool, added you to the pending list, will slot you into the members list once you upload photo and gpuz or whatever else you wish to submit


----------



## Markus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *erik257*


cool, added you to the pending list, will slot you into the members list once you upload photo and gpuz or whatever else you wish to submit










Bah.. Don't count on me getting the pics uploaded this week, seems like they have still to send it, which means that it'll be here sometime next week.









I hope it's got some nice overclocking potential tho


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Markus;14146067*
> Bah.. Don't count on me getting the pics uploaded this week, seems like they have still to send it, which means that it'll be here sometime next week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it's got some nice overclocking potential tho


i hate waiting around for delivery as well, the days just seem longer....









the dcii cards normally overclock fairly well. for 570s, you can get 850+ without too much hassle, it all depends on how far you want to push the car really









have fun with it, i look forward to seeing your overclock


----------



## Neumann

I have almost completed my first build and am just waiting for my ssd to come in the mail.









I am quite pleased with my build so far







, but was wondering if anyone has come up with a solution on how to support the Direct CU II so that it doesn't sag...

Sorry for crappy picture Quality


----------



## Evil-Jester

man those pics are flipped :O messed with my eyes for a sec.


----------



## Neumann

Dumb Cam on macbook >,<


----------



## onetec

haha







look great, SSD <3 it

wat case is it btw ?


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Neumann*


I have almost completed my first build and am just waiting for my ssd to come in the mail.









I am quite pleased with my build so far







, but was wondering if anyone has come up with a solution on how to support the Direct CU II so that it doesn't sag...

Sorry for crappy picture Quality







































Why is everything in reverse????


----------



## eagle3566

Finished my first build last week with a DCII 570



















EDIT: Kinda tough to see the gpu-z on the screenshot so...


----------



## Neumann

Its the Corsair 600T SE White. Its all backwards because I took the pictures with the cam on my mac book pro.


----------



## onetec

love the case


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eagle3566;14152572*
> Finished my first build last week with a DCII 570


*UPDATED!*

i've noticed your card is not 'sagging', you using the pcie cables to hold that beast up?


----------



## eagle3566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erik257;14157196*
> *UPDATED!*
> 
> i've noticed your card is not 'sagging', you using the pcie cables to hold that beast up?


Yeah I have them just about as tight as I can get them so it stays held up like that.


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neumann;14151443*
> I have almost completed my first build and am just waiting for my ssd to come in the mail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am quite pleased with my build so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but was wondering if anyone has come up with a solution on how to support the Direct CU II so that it doesn't sag...


nice clean build there









i've put you into the pending list, once you give me your gpuz, i'll update you into the nvidia members list

as to sagging, *eagle3566* has a fairly good idea there. i haven't got comfirmation from him personally, but looks like he's using the pcie cables to hold the card up straight, neat









*EDIT:*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eagle3566;14157220*
> Yeah I have them just about as tight as I can get them so it stays held up like that.


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eagle3566;14157220*
> Yeah I have them just about as tight as I can get them so it stays held up like that.


nice idea, i've see many attemps in stopping the 3 slot dc2 cards from sagging, yours is probs the best imo


----------



## Evil-Jester

Quote:



Originally Posted by *erik257*


nice idea, i've see many attemps in stopping the 3 slot dc2 cards from sagging, yours is probs the best imo










i dont think its a good idea at all imo as your pulling on the plugs on the card it self at least the other ways are not pulling on the card plugs


----------



## Neumann




----------



## erik257

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Evil-Jester*


i dont think its a good idea at all imo as your pulling on the plugs on the card it self at least the other ways are not pulling on the card plugs


from all my builds, the pcie cables are all extremely stiff, but maybe that's not the case for some people as they differ form psu to psu. but i feel they're more than capable of holding up the a 3 slot card, besides it's only a very small part of the weight that needs to be supported, i think it's pretty safe, but that's just my opinion


----------



## erik257

Quote:



Originally Posted by *neumann*












*updated!!*


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Evil-Jester*


i dont think its a good idea at all imo as your pulling on the plugs on the card it self at least the other ways are not pulling on the card plugs


 I would have to agree to this. any extra stress on any plug just plain out makes me nervous.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

So with my 560 im tryin to up the voltage some to reach my cards limits. Wanted to get some advice from you all.

On stock voltage which is 1.025v I reach 920MHz core limit. I bumped it to 1.050v and 1.075v for 940MHz and both OCCT tests failed...
What voltages should I consider to be 'dangerous' for my gpu? What MHz gain should I expect when I up the voltage say .025v?


----------



## Evil-Jester

i dont use OCCT as it seems a little harsh, i just use kombuster for 5 min to get a quick test and when i feel like i am at the limit i run it for a full hour then play some games. Plus in a real world situation your GPU wont push out heat like it does with OCCT


----------



## Sheyster

For those of you who have the GTX 580 DCu2, check out my modded BIOS post:

http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/1057...-directcu.html


----------



## un-nefer

My old Asus EAH5850 DirectCU ready for watercooling

















Beast of a card when pushed tbh:

1100/1200









1100/1300


----------



## Evil-Jester

i really want to see someone with a 580 DCII WC it just to see how it goes


----------



## silverh20

Here's my GPUZ and but of course the interior shot.









also, see the youtube vid for my whole rig, youll see why theres 2 tubes exiting out the side of my case window from my cpu block









http://youtu.be/RqjY6bZ5FG0


----------



## Steel_Rain

picture incomming


----------



## Evil-Jester

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silverh20;14185147*
> Here's my GPUZ and but of course the interior shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also, see the youtube vid for my whole rig, youll see why theres 2 tubes exiting out the side of my case window from my cpu block
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/RqjY6bZ5FG0


thats a nice rig you got plus i like they way you WC but i got 2 questions #1 how do you take your side panel off if need be? also what is that thing on top of your PC


----------



## silverh20

thx lol. the tubes are connected to the external WC chassis by koolance quick disconnect valves. i disconnect them, then i can pull the side pull enough to disengage it, then i just pull the panel away directly from the case and the 2 tubes coming from the cpu block just pass through the holes i cut in the side window plexi panel i installed.

the thing on top of my pc in the video was my external 1 tb usb3 backup hd.


----------



## Evil-Jester

aaa thanks i didnt know that they had quick disconnect valves that is cool







also ever notice how your External looks like a blower on a Bada$$ card lol


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *un-nefer;14184979*
> My old Asus EAH5850 DirectCU ready for watercooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beast of a card when pushed tbh:
> 
> 1100/1200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1100/1300


those clocks were achieved with the dc cooler?


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silverh20;14185147*
> Here's my GPUZ and but of course the interior shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also, see the youtube vid for my whole rig, youll see why theres 2 tubes exiting out the side of my case window from my cpu block
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/RqjY6bZ5FG0


*UPDATED!*

niiiiiiiiiiiiiiice, the watercooling set up is a bit space consuming, but it looks great!


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steel_Rain;14185234*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> picture incomming


cool, you're up in the pending list for now


----------



## onetec

this is wat i changed.
it was first messed up by my cables, didnt wanted to change but yesterday i thought lets change it.


















this is wat i could do with it

this is my setup, its just easy like hell

















i think gonna buy about 1,5 year a new motherboard with dual CPU slot.
and gonna change to bulldozers (AMD 8-Core), and then i was thinking to buy a second 6970, but am i watercooling required to do that? (gues not, but just a question for sure)


----------



## silverh20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil-Jester;14185781*
> aaa thanks i didnt know that they had quick disconnect valves that is cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also ever notice how your External looks like a blower on a Bada$$ card lol


lol never thought of it till now but ya it does kinda look like a blower lol. i just got it cuz it matches my case.

and thanks for the add Erik, ha I know my setup is space consuming but I have the space so it's not an issue


----------



## Envadzer

hey guys my my friend have a ASUS Maximus IV Gene-Z MOBO (it's a Micro ATX MOBO) and his case is the NZXT Phantom he is gonna get a ASUS GTX 580 DirectCU II but he don't know if his mobo will fit it or not any help?


----------



## erik257

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Envadzer*


hey guys my my friend have a ASUS Maximus IV Gene-Z MOBO (it's a Micro ATX MOBO) and his case is the NZXT Phantom he is gonna get a ASUS GTX 580 DirectCU II but he don't know if his mobo will fit it or not any help?


the question is the case, not the mobo


----------



## Envadzer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *erik257*


the question is the case, not the mobo










NZXT Phantom sorry i forget to mention it


----------



## Nalty

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/f5w4w/
uhhhhhhh need to get a photo


----------



## Markus

Reporting in (now with pictures!) with my brand new GTX 570 DC II !

First of all, this card.. it.. it is.. HUGE !







Second of all, I got to make something to hold it up a bit better than a few screws at the end.









So yeah.. Sorry about the poor photos but I didn't have my camera at home so I had to use my cellphone and it doesn't really take the best pictures.


----------



## Envadzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Envadzer;14190894*
> hey guys my my friend have a ASUS Maximus IV Gene-Z MOBO (it's a Micro ATX MOBO) and his case is the NZXT Phantom he is gonna get a ASUS GTX 580 DirectCU II but he don't know if his mobo will fit it or not any help?


can some body answer that question?

i'm not a tech in PC building


----------



## Markus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Envadzer;14191126*
> can some body answer that question?
> 
> i'm not a tech in PC building


Yes, the GTX 580 should fit in that case with no problems at all.


----------



## Envadzer

Thanks now i will tell him that


----------



## erik257

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nalty*


http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/f5w4w/
uhhhhhhh need to get a photo


YUP, go grab your camera and take a mugshot for your badass 6950









you're in the pending list for now


----------



## onetec

some1 have a answer on my question ??
greets,
onetec =]


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Markus;14191098*
> Reporting in (now with pictures!) with my brand new GTX 570 DC II !
> 
> First of all, this card.. it.. it is.. HUGE !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second of all, I got to make something to hold it up a bit better than a few screws at the end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So yeah.. Sorry about the poor photos but I didn't have my camera at home so I had to use my cellphone and it doesn't really take the best pictures.


*UPDATED!*

yup, those triple slot cards are humongous, grab a pencil, spray paint it black, stick it underneath it, done


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onetec;14191691*
> some1 have a answer on my question ??
> greets,
> onetec =]


would love to help, but i didn't really understand your question...


----------



## a11an

Here is mine









Havn't tested it enough to call it final overclock. Got the card yesterday.

EDIT: Not stabe.







Can do some benches but can't play Metro for long


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a11an;14198369*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Havn't tested it enough to call it final overclock. Got the card yesterday.
> 
> EDIT: Not stabe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can do some benches but can't play Metro for long


i'd say the best stability test is gameplay, give it a few days of hardcore gaming, i'm sure you'll find your stable overclock by then









what's your voltage at that overclock?


----------



## a11an

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erik257;14198895*
> i'd say the best stability test is gameplay, give it a few days of hardcore gaming, i'm sure you'll find your stable overclock by then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what's your voltage at that overclock?


1.025v but it's not stable for gaming. Needs more voltage. I'll test 1.075 tonight.


----------



## Sheyster

I've found that playing BF:BC2 at 4x AA is a great stability test. I test with MSI Kombuster at native resolution for 15 minutes, then I play BC2 for at least an hour afterwards.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

How are you guys determining 'stability'? Furmark and Kombuster is great yes, but other than seeing a ton of artifacts that I can notice by the eye, is that the only way of checking for 'stability'? I'm playin bc2 and I'm not getting much over 50% GPU usage when I've got vsync on... so theres not much of a need to run higher clocks but when bf3 comes out I bet I will need OC.
I like OCCT test but I get a mixed pool of people saying its bad or it stresses the gpu too much. Its great it tells me how many errors I've got but I also get weary with it when my GPU nears 80C @ 1.075v @ 940MHz. In real gaming situation my GPU hasn't seen a temp on bc2 above 52C...

I just want to know where I can accurately get a 'stable' definition for gaming without running OCCT test persay when my GPU is freaking on fire, which I consider anything 70C over to be my danger zone...

Its just we say, well find your max clock @ stock V. then up the volts. Well I find 920MHz is max, up the volts from 1.025v to 1.075v and still get errors @ 940MHz...so how much higher volts should I go?

Edit: Well after realizing OCCT is a good 'stability' test. I realize that 920MHz is my limit to my GPU. Upping the voltage from 1.025v to 1.075-1.086v doesn't grant me 20MHz but certainly adds a good 8C to the temps. 920MHz @ stock volts it is...


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

I'll be joining you folks in a bit when I get a chance to post my pics and validation!









BTW, what is the highest voltage on the 580 DirectCU II on stock cooler? Thanks!


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl1tzk1213g;14206926*
> I'll be joining you folks in a bit when I get a chance to post my pics and validation!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, what is the highest voltage on the 580 DirectCU II on stock cooler? Thanks!


The stock BIOS supports up to 1.15v. My modded BIOS will allow you to overvolt up to 1.2v.

LINK: http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/1057470-modded-bios-asus-gtx-580-directcu.html


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

Do you recommend going over 1.15? What is the max safest voltage for these?


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

Here are the pics


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl1tzk1213g;14207515*
> Do you recommend going over 1.15? What is the max safest voltage for these?


With the stock cooler I personally would not use anything over about 1.175. It just gets too hot IMHO.


----------



## Crag

ok i have one
its my 5830

but usually in clubs they write what its all about........................................so what is the Direct CU?


----------



## a11an

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S;14204304*
> How are you guys determining 'stability'? Furmark and Kombuster is great yes, but other than seeing a ton of artifacts that I can notice by the eye, is that the only way of checking for 'stability'? I'm playin bc2 and I'm not getting much over 50% GPU usage when I've got vsync on... so theres not much of a need to run higher clocks but when bf3 comes out I bet I will need OC.
> I like OCCT test but I get a mixed pool of people saying its bad or it stresses the gpu too much. Its great it tells me how many errors I've got but I also get weary with it when my GPU nears 80C @ 1.075v @ 940MHz. In real gaming situation my GPU hasn't seen a temp on bc2 above 52C...
> 
> I just want to know where I can accurately get a 'stable' definition for gaming without running OCCT test persay when my GPU is freaking on fire, which I consider anything 70C over to be my danger zone...
> 
> Its just we say, well find your max clock @ stock V. then up the volts. Well I find 920MHz is max, up the volts from 1.025v to 1.075v and still get errors @ 940MHz...so how much higher volts should I go?
> 
> Edit: Well after realizing OCCT is a good 'stability' test. I realize that 920MHz is my limit to my GPU. Upping the voltage from 1.025v to 1.075-1.086v doesn't grant me 20MHz but certainly adds a good 8C to the temps. 920MHz @ stock volts it is...


I use gaiming for testing clocks. My GPU is ment for gaming so if it's gaming stable then it's stable for me. Simple as that. No need for extreem burn tests.

Anyway. I'll join the club when I'll get the time to take some photos and upload them.


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster;14207909*
> With the stock cooler I personally would not use anything over about 1.175. It just gets too hot IMHO.


Okay thanks







I've got it flashed to your modded one thanks!


----------



## erik257

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bl1tzk1213g*


Here are the pics










*UPDATED!*

you're in


----------



## Liquidpain

Quick question guys. Has anyone had any experience having GTX580 Direct Cu 2s in Sli? If so, what problems have you ran into. I'm looking at building my first rig and plan to have a bit of an overkill set up. I plan on using a HAF X case.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Liquidpain*


Quick question guys. Has anyone had any experience having GTX580 Direct Cu 2s in Sli? If so, what problems have you ran into. I'm looking at building my first rig and plan to have a bit of an overkill set up. I plan on using a HAF X case.


The best motherboard slot spacing wise is the ASUS P67 WS Revolution. You'll have 1 open slot between the two cards. The biggest issue with SLI'ing these cards is the thickness of the cards. ;o) The cards come with an extra long SLI connector included.


----------



## spinejam

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/3x9s2/



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erik257;14210791*
> *UPDATED!*
> 
> you're in


Nice







. Still can't cope the banner to my avatar though! It says it's too long









edit: NVM got it


----------



## R1VER5

Please add me. Bought an Asus Radeon HD 6950 DirectCUII today.



My validation is here:
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/me35g/


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R1VER5;14219384*
> Please add me. Bought an Asus Radeon HD 6950 DirectCUII today.
> 
> 
> 
> My validation is here:
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/me35g/


*YOU'RE IN!*

p.s. that pic you provided couldn't be any smaller, lol









anyways, i noticed it's the 1gb version, it should benefit cf as by the look of it it's a 2 slot card, but how's gaming on it so far? any noticeable performance draw back compared to the other 2gb versions?


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spinejam;14213273*
> marked for later -- pic's pending.


updated you into the pending list, need photo before i can put you into the amd list


----------



## Rowey

Took some nice shots of my DC 460 earlier with a digi. camera, they aren't too bad.


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey;14224156*
> Took some nice shots of my DC 460 earlier with a digi. camera, they aren't too bad.


some pretty high quality shots there, good stuff









i'm gonna take some shots of my card when i get the time to install some vrm heatsinks on it


----------



## R1VER5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erik257;14222646*
> *YOU'RE IN!*
> 
> p.s. that pic you provided couldn't be any smaller, lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyways, i noticed it's the 1gb version, it should benefit cf as by the look of it it's a 2 slot card, but how's gaming on it so far? any noticeable performance draw back compared to the other 2gb versions?


Sorry about the small pic. It was supposed to be a thumbnail.









As far as performance goes, the 1 GB and 2 GB are identical until you start to add crazy high resolutions and/or multiple monitors. Then the 1 GB starts to suffer. Should I decide I need Eyefinity or go a higher resolution, I will just buy a second card and crossfire.

Honestly, I'm just happy to have a new rig. Up until Christmas I was still using a 9800 Pro AGP card. Yes, AGP!


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R1VER5;14229040*
> Sorry about the small pic. It was supposed to be a thumbnail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as performance goes, the 1 GB and 2 GB are identical until you start to add crazy high resolutions and/or multiple monitors. Then the 1 GB starts to suffer. Should I decide I need Eyefinity or go a higher resolution, I will just buy a second card and crossfire.
> 
> Honestly, I'm just happy to have a new rig. Up until Christmas I was still using a 9800 Pro AGP card. Yes, AGP!


wow, agp, that's quite something

i take it you must be enjoying life with a high end pcie card then, have fun gaming


----------



## 6speed

Asus 6950 DCII


----------



## MMJA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R1VER5;14229040*
> As far as performance goes, the 1 GB and 2 GB are identical until you start to add crazy high resolutions and/or multiple monitors. Then the 1 GB starts to suffer. Should I decide I need Eyefinity or go a higher resolution, I will just buy a second card and crossfire


Remember your VRAM doesn't add up if you have more than one card. If you have 2 1Gb cards you're VRAM is still effectively 1Gb.


----------



## Sheyster

I'm exchanging my GTX 580 DCu2 for a Matrix GTX 580 today. Since it has the DCu2 cooler I guess it'll still qualify for this club. I'll post up pics of the unboxing tomorrow and also a pic in the case. Hoping to hit 1 GHz with it if I'm lucky and get a good one. My DCu2 maxed out at 950 but got way too hot for my taste and took too much voltage to get stable there. I'm glad I held off on sending in the rebate for the card, otherwise I wouldn't be able to exchange it!


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spinejam;14213273*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]


*you're in!*


----------



## erik257

does anyone know how to check vram temp on the 570/580 cards?

thanks in advance


----------



## Sheyster

Matrix GTX 580 pics, unboxing and installed in the system. ASUS GPU-Z screen shot also.

The outside cover on the Matrix's cooler is a lot different than the standard 580 DCuII. This card does not flex near as much as the older card, and feels much more solidly put together. It also runs a little cooler and requires less vcore to reach certain speeds. I've only had it up to 900 so far. I'll continue testing it tomorrow.


----------



## nova_prime

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sheyster*


Matrix GTX 580 pics, unboxing and installed in the system. ASUS GPU-Z screen shot also.

The outside cover on the Matrix's cooler is a lot different than the standard 580 DCuII. This card does not flex near as much as the older card, and feels much more solidly put together. It also runs a little cooler and requires less vcore to reach certain speeds. I've only had it up to 900 so far. I'll continue testing it tomorrow.


if only the platinum 580 was 3gb+ vram


----------



## erik257

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nova_prime*


if only the platinum 580 was 3gb+ vram


for such a high end card it is a pitty that they didn't add more vram to it, but the price puts it very close to the 580 dc2, so can't really complain...for single monitor it should still handle most games with ease


----------



## spinejam

That's a nice card Sheyster.


----------



## erik257

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sheyster*


matrix gtx 580 pics, unboxing and installed in the system. Asus gpu-z screen shot also.

The outside cover on the matrix's cooler is a lot different than the standard 580 dcuii. This card does not flex near as much as the older card, and feels much more solidly put together. It also runs a little cooler and requires less vcore to reach certain speeds. I've only had it up to 900 so far. I'll continue testing it tomorrow.


*you're in!*


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova_prime;14244236*
> if only the platinum 580 was 3gb+ vram


It wouldn't cost $529 if it had 3GB VRAM, probably be around $599 - $629. I have no plans to go multi-monitor anytime soon. I might upgrade to a Dell U2711, but that monitor has such a fine dot pitch that I won't need to use any AA at all. Everything looks great without it on that monitor!


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sheyster*


Matrix GTX 580 pics, unboxing and installed in the system. ASUS GPU-Z screen shot also.

The outside cover on the Matrix's cooler is a lot different than the standard 580 DCuII. This card does not flex near as much as the older card, and feels much more solidly put together. It also runs a little cooler and requires less vcore to reach certain speeds. I've only had it up to 900 so far. I'll continue testing it tomorrow.


Whats that background?

how ya like that LED changing colors?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*


Whats that background?

how ya like that LED changing colors?


Just some abstract wallpaper I downloaded a while ago, don't remember what site.

My case does not have a window so I rarely get to see the LED's. It looks cool when the side is off however.


----------



## Rowey

Does the matrix droop?


----------



## erik257

has any dc/dc2 owners changed their stock tim before? i'd be interested to know what tim did you replace the stock with and what temp difference did that bring?

thanks!!!


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erik257;14256045*
> has any dc/dc2 owners changed their stock tim before? i'd be interested to know what tim did you replace the stock with and what temp difference did that bring?
> 
> thanks!!!


I have not done it myself to either of my DCu2 cards, but I've done it with other video cards. If you do I'd recommend AC MX-4 or Shin-Etsu X23 TIM.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey;14255970*
> Does the matrix droop?


I'll let you know once I've done more testing/monitoring. Spent the weekend cleaning out my garage and didn't have any time for playing with the card.


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster;14256430*
> I have not done it myself to either of my DCu2 cards, but I've done it with other video cards. If you do I'd recommend AC MX-4 or Shin-Etsu X23 TIM.


thanks for the reply









as for tims, a.c.mx4 is readily available, s.e.x23 is quite hard to find at this part of the world









just another question, what's the best way to apply tim on gpu? spread or dot or lines? i can see my 580's stock tim spilling out over all 4 edges, meaning too much applied? if that's true, doesn't that affect temps?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erik257;14256499*
> thanks for the reply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as for tims, a.c.mx4 is readily available, s.e.x23 is quite hard to find at this part of the world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just another question, what's the best way to apply tim on gpu? spread or dot or lines? i can see my 580's stock tim spilling out over all 4 edges, meaning too much applied? if that's true, doesn't that affect temps?


I've always used the small dab in the middle method, the size depends on how big the GPU is. On something the size of a GF110, probably a rice grain sized dab. I saw about 2 degrees drop on my old ASUS GTX 480 at load.


----------



## Alrik

I changed the TIM of my gtx 560 ti, as i was curious about how the rad was and how was the finishing of the DCU2.

Made some lapping too (in order to have some experience before doing it to my cpu). I changed the TIM with the noctua NT-H1, as it's the one i have at home and use for my cpu.

After Lapping, there still was some little "space" between the copper pipes and the tin base, so i applied some TIM in those holes and then as a little cross over the chip.

Making this granted me 3 to 5°C less in load, but it was some months ago, since i moved to a hotter place and its summer. No noticeable difference at idle.
Considering the game and how much i play,thus ambient temps, i'm most of the time at 50 /52 °C and max is 60/62°C.

Considering that the 60°C is hit after many hours playing in a closed room, whith around 25°C early in the evening, and near 30°C later. Moreover, it could hit around 35 or 40°C without problem where i live during the day









Moreover, consider those temps as i use my card OCed at 900 MHZ core and 1,025V, and may hit more 50°C with hours playing during others seasons.

(soon i'll disassemble it and see how is the tim, i'll give feedback about)


----------



## Sheyster

I just created a modded BIOS for the Matrix 580. It's similar to the DCu2 one I posted earlier, but vcore maxes out at 1.212v on this one. It also bumps up the GPU and VRAM clocks to match the MSI GTX 580 Lightning specs (832/4200). I'll create a new thread for it later today and link it in here.







BTW, like the regular DCu2 580, the Matrix by default maxes out at 1.15v through software. You have to use the hardware voltage buttons on the PCB to increase beyond 1.15 unless you use this new BIOS or create your own. I don't understand why ASUS did not provide a higher vcore option through software, nor do I understand why they only bumped the GPU on this card to only 816 and left the memory at stock GTX 580 speed (4008). They should have matched the Lightning specs at least.







You'd think their marketing would be more savvy, oh well.


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster;14256521*
> I've always used the small dab in the middle method, the size depends on how big the GPU is. On something the size of a GF110, probably a rice grain sized dab. I saw about 2 degrees drop on my old ASUS GTX 480 at load.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alrik;14256620*
> I changed the TIM of my gtx 560 ti, as i was curious about how the rad was and how was the finishing of the DCU2.
> 
> Made some lapping too (in order to have some experience before doing it to my cpu). I changed the TIM with the noctua NT-H1, as it's the one i have at home and use for my cpu.
> 
> After Lapping, there still was some little "space" between the copper pipes and the tin base, so i applied some TIM in those holes and then as a little cross over the chip.
> 
> Making this granted me 3 to 5°C less in load, but it was some months ago, since i moved to a hotter place and its summer. No noticeable difference at idle.
> Considering the game and how much i play,thus ambient temps, i'm most of the time at 50 /52 °C and max is 60/62°C.
> 
> Considering that the 60°C is hit after many hours playing in a closed room, whith around 25°C early in the evening, and near 30°C later. Moreover, it could hit around 35 or 40°C without problem where i live during the day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moreover, consider those temps as i use my card OCed at 900 MHZ core and 1,025V, and may hit more 50°C with hours playing during others seasons.
> 
> (soon i'll disassemble it and see how is the tim, i'll give feedback about)


thanks guys


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erik257;14256045*
> has any dc/dc2 owners changed their stock tim before? i'd be interested to know what tim did you replace the stock with and what temp difference did that bring?
> 
> thanks!!!


Did mine the other day with mx-2, dropped the temps a few ° since it was running about the same temps as it was when I got it, but ambient is warmer here now.
I did remember to grab a pic with the stock cooler, giant card had to be the last slot to fit in 4-way sli. The height of the DCuII wouldn't let me use the 4-way bridge, but el gappo showed me how to run it with a bunch of flexible bridges.


----------



## Alrik

I wanted to see how was the TIM 3 months after the previous change.
Here are some pics, and as i said ealier, didnt applied the TIM like a cross, but as a layer. Made a cross this time with a bit more lapping. Unfortunately, a sort of "vein" appeared on one copper pipe, ran out of sandpaper and choose to leave it, as this vein is like on 1mm from the border of the GF 114.



















1st lapping, not so clean of the tim









2nd Lapping and "THAT" vein



































No more noticeable differences of temps. 30 to 32Â°C IDLE at 23Â°C ambient, 38/40Â°C in Dead space 2, and 66 Â°C in Bad company 2 ( 1440x900,16 aniso filtering, 16 CSAA, All high, shadow medium, core 900mhz, 1,025V)


----------



## luchog

Let's see if this is going to work. This is my GTX460 SLI rig, ASUS DirectCU coolers.


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alrik;14270961*
> I wanted to see how was the TIM 3 months after the previous change.
> Here are some pics, and as i said ealier, didnt applied the TIM like a cross, but as a layer. Made a cross this time with a bit more lapping. Unfortunately, a sort of "vein" appeared on one copper pipe, ran out of sandpaper and choose to leave it, as this vein is like on 1mm from the border of the GF 114.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1st lapping, not so clean of the tim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd Lapping and "THAT" vein
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No more noticeable differences of temps. 30 to 32°C IDLE at 23°C ambient, 38/40°C in Dead space 2, and 66 °C in Bad company 2 ( 1440x900,16 aniso filtering, 16 CSAA, All high, shadow medium, core 900mhz, 1,025V)


thanks for the info and close up shots, really appreciate your time and effort









i think i will get some liquid metal pads for my card. i have the liquid ultra between my 950 and h80, temps have been extremely good compared to the likes of as5 or mx3







i couldn't use the liquid ultra on the gpu because i think it reacts with aluminium, and i think on the DC2 cards, there are aluminium between the copper pipes. but those new metal pads are non-reactive to any metal, so i'm gonna give them a try









still have some some filing work to do on a few vram heatsinks before i can stick them on my 580, right now the vrams are just sitting on the pcb 'naked'









anywyas, will report back with some gpu temps in a couple of days, shame there is no way to monitor vram temps...


----------



## jacobrjett

i just ordered two of these gtx 570s.

cant wait to join this club!


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacobrjett;14278145*
> i just ordered two of these gtx 570s.
> 
> cant wait to join this club!


2 dcii 570s would be a pretty damn powerful setup!

BUT, i worry about temperature of your primary(first/top) card, because those are 3 slot cards, with your motherboard layout, they will literally be stacked one on top of another..

just a problem i can think of, hope it will work out for you though, let us know what sort of temperature you will get after some games or benches


----------



## jacobrjett

Quote:



Originally Posted by *erik257*


2 dcii 570s would be a pretty damn powerful setup!

BUT, i worry about temperature of your primary(first/top) card, because those are 3 slot cards, with your motherboard layout, they will literally be stacked one on top of another..

just a problem i can think of, hope it will work out for you though, let us know what sort of temperature you will get after some games or benches


Im very excited!! Im hoping too absolutely strangle all my games with the setup, its going to be immensely powerful for me! Ive never used a pc as powerful as my rig was with the single 560 lol, so having two 570s is going too be awesome.



























































As for temperatures, im using a haf 922 case, and i can put two 120mm fans on the side too assist with the airflow, and Ill let you guys know how it cools. According too a review I saw on youtube, the guy had overclocked his one too 930mhz core, and had his fans on 30% and his maximum temperature was 74 - im not afraid too turn the fans up so im HOPING that my temperatures will be fine. I guess if they are not - I could look into watercooling them in the future. Although I havnt actually looked into the GPU block possibility on these cards, I do know that they come with mosfet and ram heatsinks, so I could probably get away with a universal vga block as opposed too a full card block, however water cooling is a story for another day







Im fairly confident my airflow will be ok within the two cards, Im pretty sure the actual cooler takes up 2 and a half slots worth of room. If not, maybe I could remove the backplate on the bottom one? Time will tell, but im confident ill be fine









I cant wait too get some benchmark results, and post them up here! I will let you know how my temperatures go too. I couldnt find much information on the internet, because it doesnt seem many people run these in cards in sli (understandable as it would take up 6 pcie slots) so ive just got my fingers crossed.


----------



## erik257

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacobrjett*


Im very excited!! Im hoping too absolutely strangle all my games with the setup, its going to be immensely powerful for me! Ive never used a pc as powerful as my rig was with the single 560 lol, so having two 570s is going too be awesome.



























































As for temperatures, im using a haf 922 case, and i can put two 120mm fans on the side too assist with the airflow, and Ill let you guys know how it cools. According too a review I saw on youtube, the guy had overclocked his one too 930mhz core, and had his fans on 30% and his maximum temperature was 74 - im not afraid too turn the fans up so im HOPING that my temperatures will be fine. I guess if they are not - I could look into watercooling them in the future. Although I havnt actually looked into the GPU block possibility on these cards, I do know that they come with mosfet and ram heatsinks, so I could probably get away with a universal vga block as opposed too a full card block, however water cooling is a story for another day







Im fairly confident my airflow will be ok within the two cards, Im pretty sure the actual cooler takes up 2 and a half slots worth of room. If not, maybe I could remove the backplate on the bottom one? Time will tell, but im confident ill be fine









I cant wait too get some benchmark results, and post them up here! I will let you know how my temperatures go too. I couldnt find much information on the internet, because it doesnt seem many people run these in cards in sli (understandable as it would take up 6 pcie slots) so ive just got my fingers crossed.


yeah, you should notice a considerable performance increase coming from a single 560.

i'd be interested to know your temps, 'cause i am considering pairing up my 580 in the 'near'(well hopefully, these badasses aren't the cheapest things around) future. but i would have the benefit of having an 4 slot spacing between the 2 pcie slots i would use (1st and 3rd), so that should help temps a little i guess.

as for your setup, i wouldn't recomment taking off the backplate of the lower card, it's there to support the weight of the card, and to be honest it's not doing a great job as it is in that regard, but i'm sure if you take it off the card's pcb would probably bend like crazy...

sticking two fans on the side pannel will definitely help, so fingers crossed and keep us posted


----------



## jacobrjett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erik257;14280567*
> yeah, you should notice a considerable performance increase coming from a single 560.
> 
> i'd be interested to know your temps, 'cause i am considering pairing up my 580 in the 'near'(well hopefully, these badasses aren't the cheapest things around) future. but i would have the benefit of having an 4 slot spacing between the 2 pcie slots i would use (1st and 3rd), so that should help temps a little i guess.
> 
> as for your setup, i wouldn't recomment taking off the backplate of the lower card, it's there to support the weight of the card, and to be honest it's not doing a great job as it is in that regard, but i'm sure if you take it off the card's pcb would probably bend like crazy...
> 
> sticking two fans on the side pannel will definitely help, so fingers crossed and keep us posted












Well, heres 2x 580s. The 580s and the 570s use the same cooler. Hmm, theses have 1x pcie slot in between them. That sure is a tight fit. My guess would be though - if they exhaust out the back off the case, and the front of the card is covered, it looks like it will be able to suck air out of the sides - because of the huge amount of side ventilation on it. So it might be an extremely tight fit, but if i turn the fans right up on the top one, it should be okay. Can you run seperate fan profiles for the seperate cards?

Looking at that picture, im starting too worry if they will actually fit









I cant believe i didnt think of the fact that the backplate would be there too secure the card! silly me. However if the cards are going too be this close together, im guessing I could simply cable tie them together somewhere too add support - im thinking, cable tying the pcie wires together in the middle of them, too add grip pulling them together, then maybe a cable tie along one of the vents on the right hand side you can see in this photo.

I read that the fans are EXTREMELY quiet, and very very efficiant. Ive said it before but im not afraid too turn the fans right up, So im hoping I can simply turn them up high enough for it too suck air through the sides off the card.

Im getting jittery, thinking about putting my crysis:warhead disc in on friday (hopefully, knowing my luck theyl turn up on saturday or monday) and playing with 16x anti aliasing at solid 60 fps













































If worse comes too worse, I will just have too run my PSU in an awkward place, maybe even externally and run the card at the very bottom temporarily, and look for an aftermarket cooler for one of the cards in the mean time. hopefully not, the combo of these in sli look so DAMN SEXY!


----------



## erik257

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


Did mine the other day with mx-2, dropped the temps a few Â° since it was running about the same temps as it was when I got it, but ambient is warmer here now.


thanks, good to know people generally get better temps after replacing stock tim, i'm replace mine soonish









Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


I did remember to grab a pic with the stock cooler, giant card had to be the last slot to fit in 4-way sli. The height of the DCuII wouldn't let me use the 4-way bridge, but el gappo showed me how to run it with a bunch of flexible bridges. 










not bad, you remembered to get a pic of your card with it's dcii cover! i've updated that to the member's list, kept your ln2 pic there as well.

and 4-way 580s...


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacobrjett;14280712*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, heres 2x 580s. The 580s and the 570s use the same cooler. Hmm, theses have 1x pcie slot in between them. That sure is a tight fit. My guess would be though - if they exhaust out the back off the case, and the front of the card is covered, it looks like it will be able to suck air out of the sides - because of the huge amount of side ventilation on it. So it might be an extremely tight fit, but if i turn the fans right up on the top one, it should be okay. Can you run seperate fan profiles for the seperate cards?


yup, i believe you can run different fan profiles
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacobrjett;14280712*
> Looking at that picture, im starting too worry if they will actually fit


i wouldn't worry about them not fit, as i have come across some threads where people have them installed onto mobos with pcie spaced 3 slots apart, just the temps you should worry about for now

there isn't any full cover waterblocks for those cards unfortunately, they're designed to run nice and cool on air. could look into aftermarket aircoolers as you mentioned, but it will be hard to find a dcii beater though







but i'm sure there should be some 2 slot coolers out there if temps suffer with the dcii cooler

or another possibility is to take off the black cover on your top card, and run the fans 'naked', with the added support of your side panel fans, this should allow your top card's fans to suck enough cold air to cool the heatsink









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacobrjett;14280712*
> Im getting jittery, thinking about putting my crysis:warhead disc in on friday (hopefully, knowing my luck theyl turn up on saturday or monday) and playing with 16x anti aliasing at solid 60 fps


you should get well over 60fps, i get 50ish with a single 580 at stock, can't remember what aa i used, probs not 16 though








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacobrjett;14280712*
> the combo of these in sli look so DAMN SEXY!


they sure are pretty!


----------



## Sheyster

Wow, that picture has convinced me to upgrade to the ASUS P67 WS Revo board for sure! These cards need the extra open slot between them in SLi badly.


----------



## CSHawkeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster;14256437*
> I'll let you know once I've done more testing/monitoring. Spent the weekend cleaning out my garage and didn't have any time for playing with the card.


Any word on the dropping. Going to be throwing this back into my rig for some testing.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSHawkeye;14283182*
> Any word on the dropping. Going to be throwing this back into my rig for some testing.


I haven't had a lot of time lately. Do you want me to test it at default voltage or at 1.1? I'll try to get it done tonight when I get home.


----------



## Sheyster

Regarding vdroop on the Matrix 580, here is a screenshot. voltage was set to 1113 mv in GPU Tweak. So, there does appear to be a little vdroop under load. Maximum load voltage is 1111 mv, and minimum is 1098 mv.


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster;14282654*
> Wow, that picture has convinced me to upgrade to the ASUS P67 WS Revo board for sure! These cards need the extra open slot between them in SLi badly.


yup, 4 slot spacing definitely helps


----------



## Evil-Jester

my next build is around my card







i want a good Mobo that have have 2 580's DCII's in it but as i dont get paid for a while i still got lots of time to pick one out


----------



## CSHawkeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster;14287070*
> Regarding vdroop on the Matrix 580, here is a screenshot. voltage was set to 1113 mv in GPU Tweak. So, there does appear to be a little vdroop under load. Maximum load voltage is 1111 mv, and minimum is 1098 mv.


Good to hear, I will try those settings out tonight, just when you can check on the card to see of the back part drops like the other models.

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luchog;14272572*
> Let's see if this is going to work. This is my GTX460 SLI rig, ASUS DirectCU coolers.


I challenge you to a duel against my 935 TOP 460


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luchog;14272572*
> let's see if this is going to work. This is my gtx460 sli rig, asus directcu coolers.


*You're in!*


----------



## Alrik

Did some hours playing Bad company 2 everything possible at max, the 560 ti heated up to 70°C (like a furmark stress test lol), bud everything is smooth...

Tried Deadspace 2 again, and... only 38°C ?? so i was not blind 3 days ago. As for the 70°C hit with Bad company, i first thought that the new lapping and Tim Apply were wrongs. But when i see how fast the temps go down from 70°C to 32°c, it seems not.

About the SLI setups, anyone already tried to mount the side pannel fan in pull ? Often they are in push configuration (cool air from room to the case). But, as the fans on the cards are already pushing the air from the rads, pushing cool air to the cards seems a little wrong no? That may create some disturbance?
But if the side fan(s) are in pulling orientation, and the cool air comes from the front, how it may perform? I know that cases with lot of mesh as HAF's or antec twelve hundred won't act the same as "closed" cases but ask if someone tried it ?


----------



## Smoblikat

How did fishhawk get his card to 1k core? What volts and cooling. On stock volts my DCU isnt stable past 930.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smoblikat;14292791*
> How did fishhawk get his card to 1k core? What volts and cooling. On stock volts my DCU isnt stable past 930.


All GPU chips are different, just like CPU's . My old ASUS 5850 reference card did 1 GHz without breaking a sweat.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSHawkeye;14291857*
> Good to hear, I will try those settings out tonight, just when you can check on the card to see of the back part drops like the other models.
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


The Matrix is much more stiff than the DCu2 card and doesn't flex near as much in the back. I did use a zip tie to kind of use my 8-pin power cables as "suspension cables" so they would support the card a bit in the back. I attached the cables with the zip tie to the mobo 24-pin cable, which was right above them.







The card doesn't flex much at all though. I think this is due to the ROG front cover being a lot thicker/stiffer than the DCu2 580 cover.


----------



## luchog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey;14292337*
> I challenge you to a duel against my 935 TOP 460


No contest. I start hitting 70+C in Furmark before I get over 900. Need better airflow or something, cause these things run hot. Strongly considering lapping and re-seating the cooler and seeing if that helps at all.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alrik;14292764*
> Did some hours playing Bad company 2 everything possible at max, the 560 ti heated up to 70°C (like a furmark stress test lol), bud everything is smooth...
> 
> Tried Deadspace 2 again, and... only 38°C ?? so i was not blind 3 days ago. As for the 70°C hit with Bad company, i first thought that the new lapping and Tim Apply were wrongs. But when i see how fast the temps go down from 70°C to 32°c, it seems not.


Granted I've got a 560 and not a Ti, mine hits 52C max...never above that. Granted I've got Vsync on...which if you've got your 60Hz monitor it doesn't make sense to get any fps above 60 so I just force it on in Nvidia control panel. Also, make sure in your 'settings' file in C:\Libraries\Documents\BFBC2\settings.cfg the 'renderheadlimit' is = to 0. That changes the way the GPU interacts with the CPU, gave me a huge fps boost.
I probably average somewhere around 46-48C in game on bc2...

Give that a try. My regular 560 is no problem for bc2. I'm 60fps all the time and I'm probably around 25-50% GPU usage. But I don't have SLI...

Add me on bc2


----------



## Alrik

Thanks for the tips in the settings Cakewalk.

About those temps in BF Bad company, i didnt remind it and it's not in my sig rig, but i made a little OC from 830 mhz to 900 mhz, with 1,025V.


----------



## jacobrjett

So I got my two gtx 570s today. the performance is astounding!!! I didnt drop below 50fps in crysis warhead with 16x anti aliasing







Cant get that witcher 2 ubersampling yet though, dropped too ~15 with that.

However my temperatures are indeed bad. the top card is a good 30 degrees hotter then the bottom card. I guess im going too have too buy a new motherboard next. Will post pics soon.

edit: just realised im only utilizing one of my cards in witcher. will fix that.

some photos of my setup:


















im going too take the covers off now and run them naked, too see if it improves performance.

*UPDATE*
Ive just taken the cover off and im running the top card naked now. Rep+ too whoever gave me that idea, i will hunt down your post in a minute. Ive got from a ~50 degree increase in my top card over the bottom, too around a 20 which im much happier with. Im currently heaven benchmarking at the moment - im running 1.1vcore with 875mhz core, and a 2100 memory clock. When i furmark stress it - it only uses one GPU though??? anyone got a fix?


----------



## Evil-Jester

i wanna see pics of nude card


----------



## jacobrjett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil-Jester;14301479*
> i wanna see pics of nude card


nude pics









sorry I didnt take any of the card while it was in my hands, its already installed in the rig. Ill take some more photos later if you want too see it out of the case.


----------



## jacobrjett

So i think my clocks are stable now. 930core, 2050 memory, 1.1 vcore.

On heaven with 16x af, 8x aa, and extreme tesselation i think i got 1158 for my score or something. My rig doesnt have wireless and i had too move the modem into the kitchen so i dont have any proof for this but, well, i dont understand why anyone would think im lying.

add me too the club if you like, Ill get some pics up of my scores in the next couple weeks or so.


----------



## Gabe63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacobrjett;14300270*
> When i furmark stress it - it only uses one GPU though??? anyone got a fix?


It looks like this link will help you.

http://www.geeks3d.com/20110628/furmark-1-9-1-furmark-1-8-5-download-gpu-stress-test-burn-in-graphics-card-opengl/


----------



## jacobrjett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabe63;14302047*
> It looks like this link will help you.
> 
> http://www.geeks3d.com/20110628/furmark-1-9-1-furmark-1-8-5-download-gpu-stress-test-burn-in-graphics-card-opengl/


cheers!!! good read.


----------



## AdamZed

add me to the club please.

no overclocking done yet, just finished the build tonight


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacobrjett;14301822*
> nude pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry I didnt take any of the card while it was in my hands, its already installed in the rig. Ill take some more photos later if you want too see it out of the case.


the card looks pretty nice without clothes on as well, more importantly i'm glad it helped with temps
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacobrjett;14301982*
> So i think my clocks are stable now. 930core, 2050 memory, 1.1 vcore.
> 
> On heaven with 16x af, 8x aa, and extreme tesselation i think i got 1158 for my score or something.


nice overclock on your card, but that heaven score seem a little on the low side...maybe i'm wrong







is your 2500k overclocked?

for my setup, [email protected][email protected], my heaven score...








i'd expect a good 400-500pts increase from your setup which is miles better than mine

have you checked with msi afterburner what's the gpu usage like during heaven?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacobrjett;14301982*
> add me too the club if you like, Ill get some pics up of my scores in the next couple weeks or so. My rig doesnt have wireless and i had too move the modem into the kitchen so i dont have any proof for this but, well, i dont understand why anyone would think im lying.


i'll put you into the pending list for now, still need that gpu-z before updating you to the nvidia list, rules are rules my friend









if you can take a photo of your gpu-z, that'd do as well, i need something though


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamZed;14302712*
> add me to the club please.
> 
> no overclocking done yet, just finished the build tonight


*You're in!*


----------



## Evil-Jester

man cant wait till next week. gonna order a new PSU that will give better more clean power then im gonna see if i can push this beast farther with better Power


----------



## jacobrjett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erik257;14303164*
> the card looks pretty nice without clothes on as well, more importantly i'm glad it helped with temps
> 
> nice overclock on your card, but that heaven score seem a little on the low side...maybe i'm wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is your 2500k overclocked?
> 
> for my setup, [email protected][email protected], my heaven score...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'd expect a good 400-500pts increase from your setup which is miles better than mine
> 
> have you checked with msi afterburner what's the gpu usage like during heaven?
> 
> i'll put you into the pending list for now, still need that gpu-z before updating you to the nvidia list, rules are rules my friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you can take a photo of your gpu-z, that'd do as well, i need something though


Wow, i figured out why my score was low. I had the voltage adjusted in asus doctor, then i had the 930/2050 set in msi afterburner. Turns out, that the msi afterburner wasnt actually doing its job. So i was just running the stock speeds, with a 1.1 voltage









Just tested again, everything completely stock i got the score 1126 with 8x anti aliasing, 16x AF and extreme tesselation. (is turning everything on max the standard for testing with heaven? ive got the free version)

I ran the 930/2050/1.1v all from asus docter just before, and it wouldnt last several minutes in heaven! i guess ill have too start my overclocks again.

Im in the process off doing it now. I will let you know how I do.

They say that you get an 850 core clock on these, it will match a stock 580. Is this without touching the memory clock?


----------



## jacobrjett

What the hell. I got a 1116 score with a 852mhz core!! Thats less than the 742! maybe it aint stable.

Oh well, ive got all night.


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacobrjett;14304092*
> Wow, i figured out why my score was low. I had the voltage adjusted in asus doctor, then i had the 930/2050 set in msi afterburner. Turns out, that the msi afterburner wasnt actually doing its job. So i was just running the stock speeds, with a 1.1 voltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just tested again, everything completely stock i got the score 1126 with 8x anti aliasing, 16x AF and extreme tesselation. (is turning everything on max the standard for testing with heaven? ive got the free version)
> 
> I ran the 930/2050/1.1v all from asus docter just before, and it wouldnt last several minutes in heaven! i guess ill have too start my overclocks again.
> 
> Im in the process off doing it now. I will let you know how I do.
> 
> They say that you get an 850 core clock on these, it will match a stock 580. Is this without touching the memory clock?


i'd try 850/1000 first, a rather mild overclock i'd say, i think this should bring you about similar performance to a 580 at stock

i have the free heaven as well, just upped everything to max, and ran the benchmark, i didn't even know there was a non-free version, lol








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacobrjett;14304191*
> What the hell. I got a 1116 score with a 852mhz core!! Thats less than the 742! maybe it aint stable.
> 
> Oh well, ive got all night.


you could try and get a score for just one card first, and then use it to compare to your sli score. then you would know how much you are behind a 580 with a single 570 at 850/1000mhz, and how much gain you're getting from sli.

i will do a stock 580 run of heaven, let you know my score shortly


----------



## Keyan

Hey guys. I just finished my first build, I'm running 2 GTX 560 Ti DirectCUII TOP in SLI and I'm looking for recommendations to get the most out of them. I'm new to this whole benchmarking thing too, yesterday I downloaded free 3D mark 11 and heaven. I can post pics when I'm not on my phone.

Any suggestions would be awesome for performance increases.

Sent from my Droid X via Tapatalk


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keyan;14304632*
> Hey guys. I just finished my first build, I'm running 2 GTX 560 Ti DirectCUII TOP in SLI and I'm looking for recommendations to get the most out of them. I'm new to this whole benchmarking thing too, yesterday I downloaded free 3D mark 11 and heaven. I can post pics when I'm not on my phone.
> 
> Any suggestions would be awesome for performance increases.
> 
> Sent from my Droid X via Tapatalk


if you want to overclock, those cards should be hitting very close if not over(won't be much over though) 1ghz core.

but with sli, you might have to shave off a couple hundred depends on both cards overclocking potential.

overclock and test your cards individually, find the max overclock for each card, then apply the lower overclock to both cards for sli. *tip: put the card which can overclock higher on top, since it has a higher overclock potential, it should run a little bit cooler at a lower clock, so let it take the extra heat from sli.* run some benchmarks in sli as well, stability in single card doesn't grant you stability in sli. try furmark or heaven to check stability.

good luck overclocking your 560ti top, should be fun


----------



## erik257

here you go _*jacobrjett*_, stock 580 dcii heaven score


----------



## Keyan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erik257;14304704*
> if you want to overclock, those cards should be hitting very close if not over(won't be much over though) 1ghz core.
> 
> but with sli, you might have to shave off a couple hundred depends on both cards overclocking potential.
> 
> overclock and test your cards individually, find the max overclock for each card, then apply the lower overclock to both cards for sli. *tip: put the card which can overclock higher on top, since it has a higher overclock potential, it should run a little bit cooler at a lower clock, so let it take the extra heat from sli.* run some benchmarks in sli as well, stability in single card doesn't grant you stability in sli. try furmark or heaven to check stability.
> 
> good luck overclocking your 560ti top, should be fun


Thanks for the ideas!

Out of the box they are a 900MHz core, so I would hope they can go over 1000MHz







Pictures and some benchmarks will come tonight when I'm free.


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keyan;14305129*
> Thanks for the ideas!
> 
> Out of the box they are a 900MHz core, so I would hope they can go over 1000MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures and some benchmarks will come tonight when I'm free.


asus out of the box overclock of 900 from default 832 is already pretty good among factory overclocks, getting another 100 out of it isn't as easy as it seems, but good luck with it and hope you can get as high as possible!

look forward to seeing your rig and final clocks


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Well I currently have the 6870 DirectCU, but just got OB 560 TI and 6950 2GB DCUII coming in Tuesday. I will be selling the 6870, but not sure if keeping 560 or the 6950. My only gripe with 6950 is that it is 3 slots and will make me remove my Xonar DG which I love. Decisions decisions. I will also benchmark all 3 in my system to give some comparisons for people.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Hey guys, question for ya...

I haven't tried 1.1v on my 560 yet but I might if you guys think its safe. The very last thing I want is to fry my card. I get stable 920MHz on stock = 1.025v and it looks like anywhere from 1.050-1.078 I get only upto 940MHz. Should I give 1.1v a try? Also, with these core clocks, I haven't touched my memory clock, do I need to up that to get a more stable clock?
Lastly, my friend is looking for a new card, in fact I have two friends that need new gfx cards. I could potentially sell my card to them and bite the bullet for another $170 or so for a 570...good choice? I'm prettymuch only going to be playing bf3 when it comes out, just wondering if it might be worth it...


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S;14306842*
> Hey guys, question for ya...
> 
> I haven't tried 1.1v on my 560 yet but I might if you guys think its safe. The very last thing I want is to fry my card. I get stable 920MHz on stock = 1.025v and it looks like anywhere from 1.050-1.078 I get only upto 940MHz. Should I give 1.1v a try? Also, with these core clocks, I haven't touched my memory clock, do I need to up that to get a more stable clock?
> Lastly, my friend is looking for a new card, in fact I have two friends that need new gfx cards. I could potentially sell my card to them and bite the bullet for another $170 or so for a 570...good choice? I'm prettymuch only going to be playing bf3 when it comes out, just wondering if it might be worth it...


Try it with 1.1 without increasing memory speed, just to see what it'll do.

Since you're running a fairly low res (768P) monitor, you don't really need to upgrade the video card right now IMHO.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erik257;14304860*
> here you go _*jacobrjett*_, stock 580 dcii heaven score


I hate quoting stupid long pictures but I did the exact same test with my GTX560

Overclocked to 920MHz, stock volts. Here's what I get
FPS: 22.4
Score: 564
Min FPS: 3.7
Max FPS: 57.0
Everything the same.

Good comparison...


----------



## Keyan

Here they are!
















please add me to the club

















Here is my heaven for my (2x) Asus GTX 560Ti DirectCUII TOP in SLI. stock clocks (900/2100/1800). I can't wait to overclock!









It is a very good comparison of the previous post which is running a single 560! wow

ok a question - nvidia control panel is reporting my clocks at 900-2100-1800 and gpu-z is reporting them at 900-1050-1800.

the memory clock is doubled. who is right?


----------



## erik257

@ Keyan

once you've done your overclock, don't forget posting your gpu-z, then i can update you to the club!









looking good in heaven at stock so far


----------



## jacobrjett

Thanks erik and cakewalk for your stock scores.

Im guessing if i were too take one card out, at stock I would get I guess around 750, But ill try this out. With my cards in sli in stock speeds, i get about 1147.

But you know whats sad, is when I overclock, I get no performance increase at all???









This is my first sli setup so i guess it might be me still on the learning curve for this. with a 742mhz core and 1 vcore, i get 1147 - with a 870ish core and 1.075 volts and a 4040 memory clock, i get 1157.

Can anyone shed some light on my situation?

edit:at stock speeds my gpu utilization in heaven is around 85 percent. my i5 2500k is ocd to a measly 4ghz.


----------



## pwnography6

Iv been looking at either getting the 6850 or 6870 versions of these cards . Do they throw out much heat inside your case I have been warned they do?


----------



## jacobrjett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwnography6;14313122*
> Iv been looking at either getting the 6850 or 6870 versions of these cards . Do they throw out much heat inside your case I have been warned they do?


I think you could slowly cook an egg on the backplate on one of mine


----------



## jacobrjett

Screw it, I set internet up on my rig again so I could change my drivers.

After changing my drivers I saw a ~15 degree decrease in temperatures at the same voltages? Also, my clocks that werent stable are now stable. Weird. But, well, AWESOME! I also got rid of that nasy asus smartdoctor, and replaced it with the latest beta of msi afterburner, which I can now use too change the voltage. Awesome.




















































I think this is everything you need.


----------



## pwnography6

yeah the reason im asking is because it's for my new watercooled rig and i don't really want high case temps from my card .(I was only looking at buying a single fan model.)
Are the twin fan models external exhaust?


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwnography6;14313122*
> Iv been looking at either getting the 6850 or 6870 versions of these cards . Do they throw out much heat inside your case I have been warned they do?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwnography6;14313905*
> yeah the reason im asking is because it's for my new watercooled rig and i don't really want high case temps from my card .(I was only looking at buying a single fan model.)
> Are the twin fan models external exhaust?


in terms of TDP....
6970 dcii 190w vs 224w 580 dcii
judging from this, and this alone, the 580 will warm you case a bit more since both cards exhaust majority of the heat inside the case.

*EDIT:* early morning problem, well, not really early anymore, i guess it's just my morning problem, misread 6850 as 580 and 6870 as 6970, wth??? lol

in that case, the 6850 has a TDP of 127w and 6870 has a TDP of 151w







with your df-85, i think if you stick a 120 exhaust fan on the side, it should help massively in sucking the hot air from the DirectCu cards out of the case though









but if you want a cool case temp for watercooling your cpu, i'd say go reference card, they exhaust all the heat out of the case. although the reference coolers don't cool the actual card as effectively as non-ref coolers such as the DirectCu coolers, but you do have the added bonus of being able to slap a full waterblock on them if you also wish to water cool your gpu down the road...


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacobrjett;14313776*
> Screw it, I set internet up on my rig again so I could change my drivers.
> 
> After changing my drivers I saw a ~15 degree decrease in temperatures at the same voltages? Also, my clocks that werent stable are now stable. Weird. But, well, AWESOME! I also got rid of that nasy asus smartdoctor, and replaced it with the latest beta of msi afterburner, which I can now use too change the voltage. Awesome.


i've updated you into the nvidia list









15'c drop in temps from new drivers is awesome, did you install the beta 275.5 or the latest stable 275.33?

yeah, i never really liked the asus smartdoctor, msi afterburner has always been my first choice, it's just so easy to use

that heaven score looks more like it, that's under 900(core)/1000(mem)? i think if you get your 2500k over 4ghz, you will see a pretty decent boost in your score


----------



## pwnography6

Yeah it isnt going in my 'sig rig' will be going in the bloodlines build in my sig. To specify this is a haf-x case with modified window so no side cooling and top and rear exhaust rads.


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwnography6;14315592*
> Yeah it isnt going in my 'sig rig' will be going in the bloodlines build in my sig. To specify this is a haf-x case with modified window so no side cooling and top and rear exhaust rads.


so the only exhaust fans are mounted on the rads...hmmm...in that case you should really consider a reference model of 6850/6870


----------



## pwnography6

Aw but they all look so plain and dumb


----------



## Cakewalk_S

I would love to see some #'s on the new 600 series GPU's from Nvidia here next year in heaven... It's a great practical comparison tool.

Whats the beef on aftermarket GPU coolers? like the arctic cooling ones? Any good from anyone?

I really hope a 560 can run bf3...because that's what its about


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwnography6;14315858*
> Aw but they all look so plain and dumb


but to be honest, if you planning on getting a 68x0, then heat won't be as much of a problem as say a 6970 or 580, and to be honest, while your system is at idle, 6xx0 and 5x0 cards downclock massively they give out very little heat and won't affect your cpu's idle temp at all.

and when your gpu is under 100% load, most likely in games, your cpu won't be running anywhere near 100% hence won't be that hot anyway (maybe in the 50s max?) compared to say ibt or p95. so the extra heat dumped into the case from your gpu while gaming won't affect your cpu temp that much, and certainly won't be anywhere near hot enough to put your cpu in danger, so there's nothing to be worried about really. i'd say cpu temp difference will be perhaps no more than 3-5'c across all cores compared to a reference design gpu

it all depends on you really, if you care about every 1'c of temp on your cpu while it's under semi-load, then get a reference, if not, the directcu cards should do fine


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S;14315883*
> I would love to see some #'s on the new 600 series GPU's from Nvidia here next year in heaven... It's a great practical comparison tool.
> 
> Whats the beef on aftermarket GPU coolers? like the arctic cooling ones? Any good from anyone?
> 
> I really hope a 560 can run bf3...because that's what its about


yeah, i like heaven too, it's fairly good at predicting gpus performance when it comes to high tessellation high aa games.

arctic cooling are pretty good, but coming form a dcii cooler, you probs won't notice much difference compared to coming from a reference cooling solution

how do you get on with bfbc2? i'd say shave off 10-15fps going into bf3? just my guesstimate, could be completely wrong though, lol


----------



## pwnography6

So in terms of heat do the 6850 cf1s or the 6950 cf2s run cooler? I would prefer the 6950 over the 6850 in terms of looks but dont know if i can justify that price difference.


----------



## jacobrjett

A gtx 560 would handle BF3 no problem in my own guess, if your not afraid too turn the settings down a bit.

It really hurt me turning down settings in games, like witcher 2 - I eventually even turned the resolution down too 1600x900 with my gtx 560. I spent around $1600nz on my gaming rig, expeting too play good looking games, but once I started playing new releases, even though before hand I didnt care about turning settings down - it started too hurt. I upgraded my cards because I want too turn everything up in BF3







I had a gtx 560. I really dont think aftermarket coolers are any benefit too the gtx 560s at all - I had the gigabyte version, with a cooler that looks similar too the asus one, with maxed out voltages I never saw above 71 degrees

I would stick with the asus cooler dude







and at a guess (we cant tell until its actually out) youl be able too play high settings on 1080p, just without AA maybe and maybe turn shadows from full too high or something. HTH, just at a guess though.


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwnography6;14316678*
> So in terms of heat do the *6850 cf1s* or the *6950 cf2s* run cooler? I would prefer the 6950 over the 6850 in terms of looks but dont know if i can justify that price difference.


what did you mean by the cf1s and cf2s?

but in terms of performance, the 6950 2gb can be anywhere between 30-50% faster than a 6850 at 1080p. and if you just wish to game on single monitor, the asus 1gb version of the 6950 is also a good choice.

like i said before, all the dc cards run cool, but the reason they run cool is because they can effectively dissipate the heat from the card and dump it into your case. but while gaming, the heat form your graphics won't cause your cpu temp to rise too much to be of a concern


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Alright, thanks for all the help guys. Yea. Since I run on my TV, which I have no problem at all with it, running 1360x768 on a 28" TV is just fine with me. I think with my card the average fps @ 1080p is like 48fps. But since I'm running 1360x768, heck i'm in the 110-120 range.

Cool, good stuff!


----------



## pwnography6

CF1 is single fan cooling and CF2 is dual fan cooling


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwnography6;14323481*
> CF1 is single fan cooling and CF2 is dual fan cooling


well, the 6950 will chuck out more heat as it has a higher tdp over 6850, but the directcu2 cooler on the 6950 has 5 heat pipes and 2 fans, where as the 6850's directcu cooler has only 2 heat pipes and 1 fan. in terms of cooling ability the twin fan directcu2 cooler is much better, but that also mean more heat into your case


----------



## CSHawkeye

With some minor tweaking...

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1565787;jsessionid=wzs5gdtlu8ks?show_ads=true&page=%2F3dm11%2F1565787%3Fkey%3Dvmjc3MBBLsZwR7UjparXQsvvpdDHjE


----------



## bei fei

Here is my 580 with my custom waterblock.


----------



## Subtly_in_your_Mind

Join me on the team.

These are two ASUS Direct CU II HD Radeon 6950's. I was probably a little crazy for trying to pair two triple slot GPU's, but I'm not exactly the sanest man alive.

Fantastic performance so far and they've remained fairly cool and quiet when under a ton of stress, but that's what I bought them for.


----------



## Evil-Jester

when BD comes out i might get another 580 for the lulz and SLI them why not right?


----------



## erik257

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Subtly_in_your_Mind*


Join me on the team.

These are two ASUS Direct CU II HD Radeon 6950's. I was probably a little crazy for trying to pair two triple slot GPU's, but I'm not exactly the sanest man alive.

Fantastic performance so far and they've remained fairly cool and quiet when under a ton of stress, but that's what I bought them for.


before i can add you to the team, i need your *gpu-z validation or screenshot*









by the way, how's the frio treating you? i see you only have one fan hooked up, doing good temp wise? i had the frio with both fans installed before the h80, the h80 is a little bit better when it comes to cooling, but damn i miss the look of the frio, one pretty looking cooler imo


----------



## erik257

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bei fei*


Here is my 580 with my custom waterblock.











interesting, where did you get that block from?


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bei fei;14327328*
> Here is my 580 with my custom waterblock.


Dude that's a sick waterblock. Looks legit with that HDPE top too! Hopefully no leaks.... inform us of your temp differences between air and water bru.


----------



## erik257

interesting...

i went ahead and downloaded the latest v2.5 heaven, ran the benchmark a couple times at highest settings, and the score...shocking!!! compared to heaven v2.1, my score at the same graphic and heaven setting went down by a whopping 100pts...so instead of 905, now i have 805









i'm not sure what new stuff was implemented into the v2.5, but definitely harder on the graphics

*@ jacobrjett*: consider you've used v2.5 for your sli benchmark, compare your 900/1000 overclock on your 570s, the score of 1306 seems much more representative compared to my score of 805 single 580 at 850/1025


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keyan;14310959*
> Here they are!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please add me to the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my heaven for my (2x) Asus GTX 560Ti DirectCUII TOP in SLI. stock clocks (900/2100/1800). I can't wait to overclock!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a very good comparison of the previous post which is running a single 560! wow
> 
> ok a question - nvidia control panel is reporting my clocks at 900-2100-1800 and gpu-z is reporting them at 900-1050-1800.
> 
> the memory clock is doubled. who is right?


*You're in!!!*

yeah, your heaven score looks fairly good compared to _Cakewalk_S_'s single 560, mind you _Cakewalk_S_'s 560 is a non-ti though







now time to overclock!

regarding the memory speed, both nvidia and gpu-z are right. ddr = double data rate, you can guess the rest







i prefer using gpu-z's lower speed, because that's the actual clock speed i believe, but due to the nature of ddr, they transfer data at double the clock speed by utilising both the rising and falling edge of the clock signal


----------



## SpammisT

An ENGTX460 now sits in my 2600k home.

Why? Because a certain "plate" couldn't fit in the slot of my brother's computer for his birthday present lol.


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpammisT;14337129*
> An ENGTX460 now sits in my 2600k home.
> 
> Why? Because a certain "plate" couldn't fit in the slot of my brother's computer for his birthday present lol.


*You're in!!!*

p.s. poor brother







what is he using now?


----------



## SpammisT

I sent in my old GTX465 for the job!

All reference cards fit, the 260 .. barely does in there because due to multiple drives he now has possession, same with me. (I used to own the computer)
Actually he isn't all down, but I think he was expecting forward to an upgrade at least. It put ME down the most that it didn't fit


----------



## jacobrjett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Subtly_in_your_Mind;14329229*
> 
> 
> Join me on the team.
> 
> These are two ASUS Direct CU II HD Radeon 6950's. I was probably a little crazy for trying to pair two triple slot GPU's, but I'm not exactly the sanest man alive.
> 
> Fantastic performance so far and they've remained fairly cool and quiet when under a ton of stress, but that's what I bought them for.


Hey dude.

Care too tell me what your temps are like?

Im hitting 95 degrees on my top card, 1088v/850core/1950mem







I had it clocked too 1100v/900/2000 previously, im scared too think of what my temperatures were like at the time, they seemed fine at the time, but when I did another overclocking test the other day my temps seemed much higher so I had too drop them.

Also, I tried removing the faceplate off one of my cards the other day, and then it seemed like my temps dropped ~15 degrees. But Yesterday, I was mucking around again, and it seemed my top card gained 1/2 degrees without the faceplate.

Im so confused, I guess I just have too get used too my new hardware.

EDIT: just noticed your on the red team - maybe your gpu's dont put out as much heat as mine, but I wouldnt know, because I dont really follow the amd cards


----------



## jacobrjett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bei fei;14327328*
> Here is my 580 with my custom waterblock.


Please,

More info on this?


----------



## slyrunner

Hey guys, pretty new here on the forums, but when i was researching my two new cards, i found this page! Well anyways, im getting 2 580 matrix on friday. Once i receive them, i will show some benchmarks and temps on the new cards. Heres my specs

Intel i7 930 @ 3.8
Evg x58 CLASSIFIED 4-Way SLI/XFIRE Rev 2
12 gigs of Corsiar3X2 RAM
SLI ASUS 580 GTX Matrix Platinum 
Antec 1200 High Current Pro


----------



## Evil-Jester

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slyrunner;14353368*
> Hey guys, pretty new here on the forums, but when i was researching my two new cards, i found this page! Well anyways, im getting 2 580 matrix on friday. Once i receive them, i will show some benchmarks and temps on the new cards. Heres my specs
> 
> Intel i7 930 @ 3.8
> Evg x58 CLASSIFIED 4-Way SLI/XFIRE Rev 2
> 12 gigs of Corsiar3X2 RAM
> SLI ASUS 580 GTX Matrix Platinum
> Antec 1200 High Current Pro


dont forget pics


----------



## Envadzer

guys look at this and go









http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?266036-ASUS-DirectCU-GTX580-Maximuz-4-Ex


----------



## Evil-Jester

FtW 420 got 1308 core on his DCII with LN2 would love to see him go nuts on a matrix lol


----------



## MMJA

Hey guys, finally got around to taking pictures of my rig, can I join? Asus GTX 570 Direct CU II










GPU-z validation: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/m5rme/


----------



## slyrunner

Here are my pics for my 580's


----------



## Evil-Jester

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slyrunner;14386610*
> Here are my pics for my 580's


after your done with them send one to FTW_420 so he can run on under LN2


----------



## Subtly_in_your_Mind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erik257;14335093*
> before i can add you to the team, i need your *gpu-z validation or screenshot*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by the way, how's the frio treating you? i see you only have one fan hooked up, doing good temp wise? i had the frio with both fans installed before the h80, the h80 is a little bit better when it comes to cooling, but damn i miss the look of the frio, one pretty looking cooler imo


I'm amazed there aren't more Frio fans on this site. It's a truly great cooler that looks stylish in the process. (I added the other fan this week, that's sort of an older picture. I should also add I only have one ASUS Direct CU II card in there now as one of them died.







I'm wondering if there wasn't enough room to keep them both cool so one of them died in the process. Maybe I'd be best off with just one and I could put in a sound card or something.)

Anyways, here's an image cap:


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MMJA;14384822*
> Hey guys, finally got around to taking pictures of my rig, can I join? Asus GTX 570 Direct CU II
> 
> GPU-z validation: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/m5rme/


*You're in!*

just of curiosity, what are the temps like on your cards?


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Subtly_in_your_Mind;14388714*
> I'm amazed there aren't more Frio fans on this site. It's a truly great cooler that looks stylish in the process. (I added the other fan this week, that's sort of an older picture. I should also add I only have one ASUS Direct CU II card in there now as one of them died.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if there wasn't enough room to keep them both cool so one of them died in the process. Maybe I'd be best off with just one and I could put in a sound card or something.)


*UPDATED!*

yeah, the frio served me well, but the h80 does perform better though. but yeah, the frio is definitely one of the better looking coolers on the market.

so one of your 6950s died? damn...but looking at your sli photo, there wasn't much space between the 2 cards, so the top one died i'm guessing? how were they temp wise while still in sli?


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slyrunner;14386610*
> Here are my pics for my 580's


good stuff, would love to see them in your rig


----------



## pwnography6

dumb question but how many pci cables do i need to run the EAH6850 . Thanks


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Count me in officially now.


----------



## Envadzer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wildcard36qs*


Count me in officially now.










the evaluation of the directcu


----------



## slyrunner

I will take pictures of my rig on Monday, waiting for my hcp 1200 which comes Monday!


----------



## mikupoiss

I'd like to join the club, please:


----------



## MMJA

Quote:



Originally Posted by *erik257*


*You're in!*

just of curiosity, what are the temps like on your cards?


The temps are great, one of the reasons I got the Direct CU II card is because for SLI I know the top card runs hotter so I thought I'll get a card with a beefier cooler as the top card. During games the DC II hovers around 56-58 degrees @ 800/1600/1950 @ 1.038V while the Gigabyte GTX 570 is on average 2 degrees hotter at same clocks @ 1.013V.


----------



## erik257

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MMJA*


The temps are great, one of the reasons I got the Direct CU II card is because for SLI I know the top card runs hotter so I thought I'll get a card with a beefier cooler as the top card. During games the DC II hovers around 56-58 degrees @ 800/1600/1950 @ 1.038V while the Gigabyte GTX 570 is on average 2 degrees hotter at same clocks @ 1.013V.


wow awesome, i thought the dcii would still be a bit hotter than the gigabyte in sli, guess the dcii runs cooler than i thought


----------



## erik257

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pwnography6*


dumb question but how many pci cables do i need to run the EAH6850 . Thanks


i think just the single 6-pin pcie cable

*EDIT:* felt the need to double check, and yup, here you go...


----------



## erik257

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wildcard36qs*


Count me in officially now.










lol, you a asus gfx retailer?









before i can add you to the club, i need a pic of the card(s) in your rig and a gpu-z


----------



## erik257

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mikupoiss*


I'd like to join the club, please










*You're in!*


----------



## Sheyster

Well, I'm on my SECOND Matrix 580 now.







The first one developed an odd screen flicker, and it was also not a great overclocker. Here is the result of my exchange (see attachment). This is stable 15 minutes in Kombuster, 68 deg Cel. max temp with fans at 100% with the side of the case off. Needless to say, I AM VERY HAPPY.


----------



## mikupoiss

Hot damn, the gtx570dcii is a cool card. It's roughly 10C cooler in idle than my previos first batch Sapphire HD6870








I've got it supported with the CM690IIA vga support (just next to side fan) and it doesn't seem to make any difference in temps


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikupoiss;14401171*
> Hot damn, the gtx570dcii is a cool card. It's roughly 10C cooler in idle than my previos first batch Sapphire HD6870
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got it supported with the CM690IIA vga support (just next to side fan) and it doesn't seem to make any difference in temps


the dcii cooler is great indeed









i recently swapped my stock thermal paste with coollaboratory liquid metal pad, and idle temp from idle went form 35'c to 30'c with an ambient temp of about 27'c, pretty damn amazing i'd say


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster;14396164*
> Well, I'm on my SECOND Matrix 580 now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first one developed an odd screen flicker, and it was also not a great overclocker. Here is the result of my exchange (see attachment). This is stable 15 minutes in Kombuster, 68 deg Cel. max temp with fans at 100% with the side of the case off. Needless to say, I AM VERY HAPPY.


awesome speed, i'm a little scared to push my 580 any further than 900, maybe a year down the road i'll give 'towards 1ghz' a try


----------



## mostowizard

Hey guys so I own a 6870 DirectCU, and I need to upgrade my case. I was looking at the RV03 and FT02, but I've heard that DirectCU cards really mess with the thermals on rotated motherboard trays. Can anyone confirm/deny/shed some insight on this?

In addition, I want to crossfire the card with a second one. Am I better off buying another DirectCU card or will the manner in which the directcu cooler expels heat mess with the crossfire setup?


----------



## erik257

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mostowizard*


Hey guys so I own a 6870 DirectCU, and I need to upgrade my case. I was looking at the RV03 and FT02, but I've heard that DirectCU cards really mess with the thermals on rotated motherboard trays. Can anyone confirm/deny/shed some insight on this?

In addition, I want to crossfire the card with a second one. Am I better off buying another DirectCU card or will the manner in which the directcu cooler expels heat mess with the crossfire setup?


the the rv03 is supposed to be an upgrade to the rv02 and ft02, which are very similar cases in terms of design and performance.

i personally still prefer the old ft02, the harddrive mount on the rv03 puts me off a bit, but that's just a personal thing. there are more options for fan mounts in the rv03, but to be honest, i'm more than happy with the cooling ability of the ft02. my 580 dcii has no problem with temps, i keep my 3xap181s in the ft02 fans at low speed, 580 fans at auto, and during games the 580 hovers at about 70'c, that's with fan speed about 20%

with your motherboard, i wouldn't recommend sli dcii cards, they will sit right on top of each other, so your top card will suffer high temps by simply being suffocated by the lower card...

*EDIT: sorry, misread your card as 6970*


----------



## Browncoat

I just got me a shiny new ASUS ENGTX580 DCUII 1.5GB and I hope to join the group once I get the rest of my rig so I can assemble/post screenies.

Just tested it on my current rig, very nice card, it has some weight to it!


----------



## erik257

Quote:



Originally Posted by *R. Smith*


I just got me a shiny new ASUS ENGTX580 DCUII 1.5GB and I hope to join the group once I get the rest of my rig so I can assemble/post screenies.

Just tested it on my current rig, very nice card, it has some weight to it!


yeah, those 3 slot monsters are pretty heavy, luckily with my case layout, i don't have to worry about the card sagging









look forward to your rig pics


----------



## mostowizard

Quote:



Originally Posted by *erik257*


the the rv03 is supposed to be an upgrade to the rv02 and ft02, which are very similar cases in terms of design and performance.

i personally still prefer the old ft02, the harddrive mount on the rv03 puts me off a bit, but that's just a personal thing. there are more options for fan mounts in the rv03, but to be honest, i'm more than happy with the cooling ability of the ft02. my 580 dcii has no problem with temps, i keep my 3xap181s in the ft02 fans at low speed, 580 fans at auto, and during games the 580 hovers at about 70'c, that's with fan speed about 20%

with your motherboard, i wouldn't recommend sli dcii cards, they will sit right on top of each other, so your top card will suffer high temps by simply being suffocated by the lower card...


would I be better off using two different 6870s then? One dcii on the top and a regular card on the bottom?


----------



## erik257

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mostowizard*


would I be better off using two different 6870s then? One dcii on the top and a regular card on the bottom?


oh sorry, i misread 6870 as 6970, so you have a 2 slot card rather than 3 slot, in that case adding another identical 6870 for crossfire is absolutely fine! no need to go for another brand.

sorry for the incorrect info earlier


----------



## mostowizard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erik257;14415931*
> oh sorry, i misread 6870 as 6970, so you have a 2 slot card rather than 3 slot, in that case adding another identical 6870 for crossfire is absolutely fine! no need to go for another brand.
> 
> sorry for the incorrect info earlier


Ok, that's good news. Now here is a question I'm not sure if there is an answer to. Obviously, two 6870s will be equal to or exceed a single 6970 or 570, as well as providing more performance/dollar.

Since I have a 6870 right now, I have two upgrade paths: I can try to sell the 6870 (not sure how much I'd get for it) and try to buy a more powerful card, like the 6970 (or if I REALLY splurge, a 580). Alternatively, I could buy a second HD 6870 and run them in Crossfire. On paper, it sounds like the crossfire setup would be the cheapest and most effective for me, but there is a problem: my motherboard is an Asus P8P67 that has 2 PCI-E lanes, and one of them is only x4. It is my understanding that running crossfire in x16 x4 setups is a BIG problem and can cut the performance by as much as 20%. Is this really true?

Basically, should I sell the 6870 and upgrade to a 570 or 6970 or should I try to run crossfired 6870s on my motherboard?


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mostowizard;14416468*
> Ok, that's good news. Now here is a question I'm not sure if there is an answer to. Obviously, two 6870s will be equal to or exceed a single 6970 or 570, as well as providing more performance/dollar.
> 
> Since I have a 6870 right now, I have two upgrade paths: I can try to sell the 6870 (not sure how much I'd get for it) and try to buy a more powerful card, like the 6970 (or if I REALLY splurge, a 580). Alternatively, I could buy a second HD 6870 and run them in Crossfire. On paper, it sounds like the crossfire setup would be the cheapest and most effective for me, but there is a problem: my motherboard is an Asus P8P67 that has 2 PCI-E lanes, and one of them is only x4. It is my understanding that running crossfire in x16 x4 setups is a BIG problem and can cut the performance by as much as 20%. Is this really true?
> 
> Basically, should I sell the 6870 and upgrade to a 570 or 6970 or should I try to run crossfired 6870s on my motherboard?


from pure performance point of view, 2x6870 is quite a bit faster than a single 570/6970, and maybe just edge a single 580, here are some charts you can take a look at.

now, back to this x16/x4 business, i have no personal experience with a x4 slot. the difference between x16/x16 and x8/x8 is very minimal, less than 5% difference. in my opinion, going x4/x4 you would experience a performance hit of at least 10%, and if you take this into consideration, i guess maybe it's better to stick with single card setup, just my thought.

if is possible for you to sell you mobo and get a new one with a x8 lane instead of x4 at a very low cost? if not, definitely go single card i'd say


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *erik257*


from pure performance point of view, 2x6870 is quite a bit faster than a single 570/6970, and maybe just edge a single 580


The main problem with CFX setups is the MINIMUM FPS, which really isn't very good in most cases, much lower than a 570/580. Look at and compare Heaven min FPS benchmarks in particular. That is the single most important (and also the most noticeable while gaming) benchmark of a video card, IMHO.


----------



## erik257

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sheyster*


The main problem with CFX setups is the MINIMUM FPS, which really isn't very good in most cases, much lower than a 570/580. Look at and compare Heaven min FPS benchmarks in particular. That is the single most important (and also the most noticeable while gaming) benchmark of a video card, IMHO.


true, multi card setups tend to suffer low minimum frames, but still, they manage great average fps.

anyways, speaking of minimum frames in heaven, even my 580 gets really low fps, which i am not very happy about, but then again i'm not sure how other 580s compare.

so with heaven v2.5 (i have to stress v2.5 here, because i was using v2.1 before and it gave me much higher scores) benching at the following setting:

dx11
shaders high
essellation extreme
anisotropy 16
anti-aliasing 8x
resolution 1920x1080

my 580 at 850/1050mhz, minimum frames dips as low as 15.4...is that normal?


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:



Originally Posted by *erik257*


my 580 at 850/1050mhz, minimum frames dips as low as 15.4...is that normal?


Yea, with my 560 I get pretty low minimum frames. Although, I did only do two tests. But going from my stock 850 to 915MHz will change my minimum fps from 9.8fps to 33.1fps for the minimum value. Granted the average fps difference is not more than 5fps when overclocking my minimum value is greatly increased in overclocking. 
Also, those frames are at my native resolution of 1360x768...haha wouldn't wnat you to freak out thinking my 560 is better than your 580 on minimum fps.

Now I don't know how exactly heaven 2.5 is programmed, but say a game like bc2 that's high for CPU usage, my setup lags probably a good 5-8seconds when I enter a game because the CPU is still processing all the data and my fps is super like ~15fps. That could be the case when heaven 2.5 is booting up for the benchmark test... I haven't exactly paid attention to how demanding it is in the CPU realm. So that could be a factor into the low fps


----------



## Kwen

Hi, I have an Asus ENGTX570 DirectCUII @ 900/1020/1800 MHz

Here are the pics


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S;14434270*
> Yea, with my 560 I get pretty low minimum frames. Although, I did only do two tests. But going from my stock 850 to 915MHz will change my minimum fps from 9.8fps to 33.1fps for the minimum value. Granted the average fps difference is not more than 5fps when overclocking my minimum value is greatly increased in overclocking.
> Also, those frames are at my native resolution of 1360x768...haha wouldn't wnat you to freak out thinking my 560 is better than your 580 on minimum fps.


damn, you need to up that monitor res man! your 560 should be pretty comfortable at handling games at 1680x1050/1920x1080

anyways, hmmm, that's quite a big jump in minimum fps by going from 850 to 915mhz. have to say, going from 782 to 850mhz on my 580, i don't see much of a difference, will see what it can do at 900 core soon








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S;14434270*
> Now I don't know how exactly heaven 2.5 is programmed, but say a game like bc2 that's high for CPU usage, my setup lags probably a good 5-8seconds when I enter a game because the CPU is still processing all the data and my fps is super like ~15fps. That could be the case when heaven 2.5 is booting up for the benchmark test... I haven't exactly paid attention to how demanding it is in the CPU realm. So that could be a factor into the low fps


i always just assumed the i7 950 should be enough at handling games, could be totally wrong though, would be interesting to find out how much heaven loads up my cpu i guess


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kwen;14434328*
> Hi, I have an Asus ENGTX570 DirectCUII @ 900/1020/1800 MHz
> 
> Here are the pics


*You're in!*


----------



## General Crumples

Hi, I'd like to be added to the list. I own the Nvidia ASUS ENGTX460 TOP DirectCu


----------



## Pavelow

can i be added? i have a GTX 570 Direct CUII pics ->


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

Expect me to join your ranks in about a week. I've got a DirectCU II GTX 580 coming in soon. Can't wait!


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General Crumples;14454176*
> Hi, I'd like to be added to the list. I own the Nvidia ASUS ENGTX460 TOP DirectCu


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pavelow;14458078*
> can i be added? i have a GTX 570 Direct CUII pics


*Yup, you guys are in!*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ipwnnubletz;14458143*
> Expect me to join your ranks in about a week. I've got a DirectCU II GTX 580 coming in soon. Can't wait!


you'll love it, it's a great card


----------



## Evil-Jester

to i tried to push pasted 950 core..... wont happen lol, I think is due to my PSU not being able to give it the power it needs. Looks like its time to get a new PSU soon


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil-Jester;14461599*
> to i tried to push pasted 950 core..... wont happen lol, I think is due to my PSU not being able to give it the power it needs. Looks like its time to get a new PSU soon


Jester,

I almost am beginning to think I have this problem too. I cannot go past 920MHz core speed no matter what voltage I put my GPU on. What is interesting is when I run OCCT graphics test, I'll switch my fan power to 100%, then when the test actually starts, I clearly hear that my fans power is decreased when the test begins... I can't find it right now but I think I remember reading somewhere that the 560 requires only something like 500w or 550w maybe. Figured at least my 600w power supply could take it... oh well?

Anyone endorse undervolting? Seems like what I've been hearing, the 1.025v default core voltage seems a tad high...maybe I could go backwards and run my overclocked setting and test it at lower voltages? Any drawbacks from that?

I was lookin at possibly gettin the 570 but freaking ebay...slapped me with a ghost fee from selling something...dumb! 10% of what my item sold for they charge....that's wrong. 3 weeks after I sold it too!


----------



## onetec

it is not really fit in (but did not easily where I should post)

buyed a new monitor.
finally i can play with a better view now









the BenQ XL2410T
http://benq.es/gaming/XL2410T-Monitor.html#speed


----------



## Evil-Jester

@Cakewalk_S

im planning on getting an 850watt i think as i might go SLI i haven't decided 100% yet


----------



## Sheyster

Here is the link for the modded Matrix GTX 580 BIOS I posted earlier today:

http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/1084005-modded-bios-asus-matrix-gtx-580-a.html

- Base clocks match MSI GTX 580 Lightning.
- Software voltage control unlocked to 1212mv.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Is that memory overclock alright?
It improved my fps drops in bc2 dramatically. I used to dip below 50fps a few times during a game, now I never go below 55fps with vsync on... quite impressive.


----------



## yesitsmario

I want to join



























I love my 6850 DirectCU.


----------



## JKswe

Hi, and sorry for my bad grammar and english, ill try my best.

Some questions before i start the assembly of the stuff at home.

My plans are to run a SLI configuration with ASUS GTX580 Matrix Platinum cards in a Corsair 800D case.

My specs are.

ASUS Rampage 3 Extreme motherboard
CPU and motherboard watercooled.
6x120mm + 1x140mm fan pushing air IN on the case.
1x140mm pushing air OUT of the case

Will I run into issues with heat regarding the gfxcards? Meaning with there be enough airflow or will they be burning hot









Any feedback is welcome!


----------



## Keyan

I dont know if it was mentioned in this thread at all but I was getting long delays after alt tabbing in and out of games, my fps would drop randomly, and GTA4 wouldn't even load.

Did a little research and apparently if you uninstall GamerOSD it goes away. The process messes with the cards ability to handle things because it handles recording/taking pictures of the games.

I uninstalled it and now i can snap in and out of games in milliseconds, gta4 loads quick and has awesome framerates, and i have no more framerate drops. My heaven score even went up!

All the reviews of this card on newegg seem to agree with me. DO NOT install GamerOSD!

What a crappy software to include with the card...lol


----------



## MMJA

I wonder if MSI afterburner support overvolting on the GTX 580 Matrix yet, if so there's absolutely no reason to install that software it came with.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MMJA;14486354*
> I wonder if MSI afterburner support overvolting on the GTX 580 Matrix yet, if so there's absolutely no reason to install that software it came with.


It doesn't support the other voltages (PLL and memory) or the fan control. Even the newest Afterburner beta version does not support it. The BIOS on the Matrix is not a standard 580 BIOS. The DirectCuII 580 BIOS is standard.


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKswe;14486108*
> Hi, and sorry for my bad grammar and english, ill try my best.
> 
> Some questions before i start the assembly of the stuff at home.
> 
> My plans are to run a SLI configuration with ASUS GTX580 Matrix Platinum cards in a Corsair 800D case.
> 
> My specs are.
> 
> ASUS Rampage 3 Extreme motherboard
> CPU and motherboard watercooled.
> 6x120mm + 1x140mm fan pushing air IN on the case.
> 1x140mm pushing air OUT of the case
> 
> Will I run into issues with heat regarding the gfxcards? Meaning with there be enough airflow or will they be burning hot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any feedback is welcome!


your fan config sounds a bit odd though...7 intakes and 1 exhaust? not sure that'll give you optimum airflow, might wanna turn a few intakes into exhausts

yeah, you should be fine to sli the matrix 580s, as long as you don't plan on getting a soundcard as well









*EDIT:* we have the same board, and i'm planning on getting a second 580 as well


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yesitsmario;14481011*
> I want to join
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love my 6850 DirectCU.


emmmm, would love to add you in, but your link to the pic ain't working...


----------



## MMJA

What voltage are you guys using for your overclocks? I'm finding that my gtx570 DCII needs a lot more voltage than my Gigabyte GTX570 OC. At 850/1700/1950 the DCII needs 1.05v whereas the Gigabyte only needs 1.025v.


----------



## ViSioNx

does anyone know of a way to mod my direct cu cooler from my 450 to fit my pny gtx470?


----------



## Rai

now i'm confused shouldn't I be the top 6950 as mines the 2gb version...


----------



## Evil-Jester

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rai;14490298*
> now i'm confused shouldn't I be the top 6950 as mines the 2gb version...


it goes by your OC, right now im number 2 on the 580s then its the matrix as its the next step past the 580


----------



## Sheyster

I pushed my card as far as it would go at 1.100v. I was able to get it up to 950 MHz with memory at 2200 (4400 eff.)

I'll probably use that as my standard gaming voltage/speed. Anything higher will be for bechies only.


----------



## Keyan

Hello! I'd like to update my membership.

When I signed up I ran a heaven benchmark on my stock GTX 560 Ti TOP, I have 2 in SLI.

This was my score









I did a little bit of voltage tweaking and core and memory tweaking and this is what I have now

















980/2351/1960. 1.075v. SLI. These scores are in 590 territory. I'm quite happy







I'm waiting to water cool my CPU with a H100 before turning up the juice any more. I like to keep the ambient temp in the case as cool as possible to keep the graphics cards happy.

I'm in GTX 590 territory now with my heaven scores, I think I'm doing pretty good, I got my 560 Ti TOP's on sale for $209 each, and a single 590 is ~$800! Its only gonna go up from here









Cheers.









edit: incase anyone was wondering, i didnt max out my memory clock in smartdoctor because i noticed a slight drop/no improvement in score from 4702mhz to 4800mhz. so i left it at 4702.


----------



## erik257

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ViSioNx*


does anyone know of a way to mod my direct cu cooler from my 450 to fit my pny gtx470?


not sure it's gonna work very well mate, the gts450 doesn't have a heat spreader, and the contact area with the cooler is much smaller, hence only 2 copper pipes.

i mean as long as the mounting holes match up on the two cards, you can always give it a try, but i doubt the 450 cooler will fit very well or be very effective on the 470 though


----------



## erik257

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Keyan*


*980/2351/1960*. 1.075v. SLI. These scores are in 590 territory. I'm quite happy







I'm waiting to water cool my CPU with a H100 before turning up the juice any more. I like to keep the ambient temp in the case as cool as possible to keep the graphics cards happy.

I'm in GTX 590 territory now with my heaven scores, I think I'm doing pretty good, I got my 560 Ti TOP's on sale for $209 each, and a single 590 is ~$800! Its only gonna go up from here









Cheers.









edit: incase anyone was wondering, i didnt max out my memory clock in smartdoctor because i noticed a slight drop/no improvement in score from 4702mhz to 4800mhz. so i left it at 4702.


nice bit of overclock, good heaven score, but i need your gpu-z again


----------



## ViSioNx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *erik257*


not sure it's gonna work very well mate, the gts450 doesn't have a heat spreader, and the contact area with the cooler is much smaller, hence only 2 copper pipes.

i mean as long as the mounting holes match up on the two cards, you can always give it a try, but i doubt the 450 cooler will fit very well or be very effective on the 470 though


thanks i didnt think about that.


----------



## Keyan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *erik257*


nice bit of overclock, good heaven score, but i need your gpu-z again










http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/fyk3c/

ask and you shall receive


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViSioNx;14495183*
> thanks i didnt think about that.


no worries mate
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keyan;14495455*
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/fyk3c/
> 
> ask and you shall receive


received and updated


----------



## erik257

does anyone uses asus gpu tweak here? i'm having incorrect temp readings from it compared to realtemp and msi afterburner, just wondering if anyone else experiences this at all?

*EDIT:* also, ever since i removed the stock tim on my 580, i've been struggling to match the original idle temp...any thoughts? i've tried putting new tim on for a few times now, all pretty much the same, +2 up on the stock temp...i tried dot, cross, star method, same... i did update the driver to 280.19, anyone noticed any rise in idle temp?


----------



## Evil-Jester

Quote:



Originally Posted by *erik257*


does anyone uses asus gpu tweak here? i'm having incorrect temp readings from it compared to realtemp and msi afterburner, just wondering if anyone else experiences this at all?
*
EDIT: also, ever since i removed the stock tim on my 580, i've been struggling to match the original idle temp...any thoughts? i've tried putting new tim on for a few times now, all pretty much the same, +2 up on the stock temp...i tried dot, cross, star method, same... i did update the driver to 280.19, anyone noticed any rise in idle temp?*


dont forget about your burn in time. most TIM's need some time to reach the best thermal link that they can retch the coolest temps.

also i just realized i have read every post in this thread lol probably will untill i no longer use a DCII card lol


----------



## yesitsmario

Okay let me try this again


----------



## erik257

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Evil-Jester*


dont forget about your burn in time. most TIM's need some time to reach the best thermal link that they can retch the coolest temps.

also i just realized i have read every post in this thread lol probably will untill i no longer use a DCII card lol


thanks for the response, well, i've always used tims that require no burn in period, i don't know anymore, i will just keep reapplying and try to get temps back to before...

i read every single post too, well, i have to really...









Quote:



Originally Posted by *yesitsmario*


Okay let me try this again










*You're in!*









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rai*


now i'm confused shouldn't I be the top 6950 as mines the 2gb version...


fixed


----------



## mikupoiss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MMJA*


What voltage are you guys using for your overclocks? I'm finding that my gtx570 DCII needs a lot more voltage than my Gigabyte GTX570 OC. At 850/1700/1950 the DCII needs 1.05v whereas the Gigabyte only needs 1.025v.


It different per card. For example, my card is running on stock Volts


----------



## MMJA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikupoiss;14504822*
> It different per card. For example, my card is running on stock Volts


Lucky for some! Since the DCII has the extra VRM phases I'm less hesitant about pushing the voltage towards 1.1v, but I'm gonna limit my Gigabyte to about 1.05v since it's a reference design PCB.


----------



## Evil-Jester

im sitting at 1.125V to get to 950core, i wanna push further but i need a better PSU


----------



## mikupoiss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MMJA*


Lucky for some! Since the DCII has the extra VRM phases I'm less hesitant about pushing the voltage towards 1.1v, but I'm gonna limit my Gigabyte to about 1.05v since it's a reference design PCB.


Damit, I jynxed it. Been getting some artefacts and driver crashes. Had to increase Voltage a bit


----------



## Keyan

Whats the limit on voltage for a graphics card? Or is it just however high you can get it within normal operating temperature? I'm at 1.08v 980 core right now. How high can I push the voltage?

Sent from my Droid X via Tapatalk


----------



## Caxoxo

Hi guys!

I have a question for you...

I recently bought a EAH6870 DCU, and I really disapointed with the performance. However, I realized that the problem is not the GPU. It's the CPU.

I'm asking if I ever, even with OC, can max out my 6870... or if instead, if I swap it back for a 550 Ti, i'll have about the same performance, considering that the cpu is bottlenecking it?

I hope i'll ear from you!
Cheers!


----------



## MMJA

Since you've got the 6870 already you might as well keep it in case you upgrade your CPU in the future?


----------



## mikupoiss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caxoxo;14522161*
> I'm asking if I ever, even with OC, can max out my 6870... or if instead, if I swap it back for a 550 Ti, i'll have about the same performance, considering that the cpu is bottlenecking it?


DUDE!









Don't downgrade now. Better change mainboard and cpu. In the future you can just add another 6870 if you like and you're still good.


----------



## WizrdSleevz

Do these cool better then the MSI Twin Frozr series?


----------



## MMJA

I think they are about on par, a lot of people prefer the twin frozor just because they are dual slot. But if you aren't going for 3 way SLI/Crossfire or don't have other expansion cards then the DCII is a great choice.


----------



## Caxoxo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikupoiss;14528609*
> DUDE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't downgrade now. Better change mainboard and cpu. In the future you can just add another 6870 if you like and you're still good.


I won't upgrade this cpu ou mobo... My question is as my system is today, if I'll get the same performance as with a 550 Ti.

Best regards!


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WizrdSleevz*


Do these cool better then the MSI Twin Frozr series?


About the same, depends on the card really. However, I prefer and trust ASUS over MSI as a company. I know they'll be around to honor the warranty in a year or two.







I absolutely refuse to buy MSI motherboards (bad experiences) but that's a different story.


----------



## Sheyster

Erik, can you please update me.

GPU-Z: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/zzm4p/


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keyan;14520491*
> Whats the limit on voltage for a graphics card? Or is it just however high you can get it within normal operating temperature? I'm at 1.08v 980 core right now. How high can I push the voltage?
> 
> Sent from my Droid X via Tapatalk


I heard going over 1.1-1.125 is getting into the risky voltages. Well, for 24/7 use. Crazy thing is, I only get like 20MHz more on my 560 when I go from 1.025v to 1.086v...basically my cap is 1.025v which is stock for me. I have seen plenty of people @ 1.1v. Just watch that temps. I think I got to 79C @ 1.086v, typically on stock I won't go above 73C on benchmarking and 52C in game.

Hope that helps.


----------



## erik257

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Caxoxo*


I won't upgrade this cpu ou mobo... My question is as my system is today, if I'll get the same performance as with a 550 Ti.

Best regards!


it's hard to say really, as to be honest, not that many home users are still using c2d chips, maybe schools and offices, but they don't play games on them, lol...

best thing to do is find out yourself, it's pretty simple, load up your favourite games while msi afterburner is running in the background. after playing each game, check 'gpu usage' in msi afterburner, if it's not 99 or 100%, you know your c2d is bottlenecking. If your card is indeed being bottlenecked, overclock your cpu as high as possible to utilise as much of your gpu power as possible.

6870 is about 50% faster than a 550ti, so basically for your best cpu overclock, if msi afterburner shows gpu usage at about only 50%, you can safely downgrade to a 550ti without sacrificing performance. If it's in the 80s or 90s, just keep the 6870, like others have said already, it will do your a world of good when you do upgrade other components.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sheyster*


Erik, can you please update me.

GPU-Z: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/zzm4p/


*UPDATED*









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Keyan*


Whats the limit on voltage for a graphics card? Or is it just however high you can get it within normal operating temperature? I'm at 1.08v 980 core right now. How high can I push the voltage?

Sent from my Droid X via Tapatalk


the limit i'd say is the max value on msi afterburner with stock bios of course. i know some people go beyond 1.15 with good temps, but _personally i would not use anything over 1.1 for 24/7 use_.

if you just want to up the performance while gaming, just apply a custom profile in msi afterburner beforehand rather than flashing bios. i think anywhere between 1.1-1.15 should still be safe for a few hours of gaming, but check temps and look out for artifacts


----------



## Corgon

Hey guys, would like to join this club, I'll upload pics tomorrow. But I have one question. How do you test for overclocking stability? I have a GTX 580P (I don't overclock it that much due to not so great case conditions (need to switch some fans around)) and I overclock it to about 900-925 Mhz. I see a 5-13 FPS increase in games but I never know if it's stable or not. I am running on a 4 rail 750 watt PSU, so in terms of power I should be good.

P.S. I use the Asus overclocking utility.


----------



## MMJA

I run 3Dmark11 since it's a more realistic load than OCCT/Furmark, usually if it's unstable it'll crash within the first graphics test. If it passes that then I just game and watch for artifacts and/or crashes.


----------



## Corgon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MMJA*


I run 3Dmark11 since it's a more realistic load than OCCT/Furmark, usually if it's unstable it'll crash within the first graphics test. If it passes that then I just game and watch for artifacts and/or crashes.


Ah, simple enough, thanks man.


----------



## Keyan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corgon;14553685*
> Hey guys, would like to join this club, I'll upload pics tomorrow. But I have one question. How do you test for overclocking stability? I have a GTX 580P (I don't overclock it that much due to not so great case conditions (need to switch some fans around)) and I overclock it to about 900-925 Mhz. I see a 5-13 FPS increase in games but I never know if it's stable or not. I am running on a 4 rail 750 watt PSU, so in terms of power I should be good.
> 
> P.S. I use the Asus overclocking utility.


I tend to start at oem spec, run a Heaven benchmark, and I record the score.

I will then up the core clock and rerun the benchmark. If I notice a score increase I'll rerun it with an even higher clock speed.

Eventually, you'll start getting artifacts on the screen (black lines, some polys turn funny colors etc). At that point I would turn the voltage up a tad and rerun it. If the artifcats still appear, turn up the voltage a tad more and rerun it.

keep working back and forth with the voltage and cork clock until you get a comfortable speed and FPS rating. If you get to a point where you're upping the core and your benchmark score stays the same or declines - back off a bit you've reached the max.

This is how I do it, if anyone finds incorrectness in this post let me know.


----------



## Corgon

Ok, here is my entry. I have an Asus Matrix GTX 580 Platinum.

My GPU-Z validation can be found here http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/8y8q/



















More pictures can be found here.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MMJA*


I run 3Dmark11 since it's a more realistic load than OCCT/Furmark, usually if it's unstable it'll crash within the first graphics test. If it passes that then I just game and watch for artifacts and/or crashes.



So basically what we're talking about is OCCT GPU test with error check on, which checks for artifacts, is a bad way of testing the 'stability' for your OC setting? I just ran 950MHz core on my GPU @ 1.055v, which on OCCT I get artifacts, in heaven2.5 I don't get any errors... Temp difference is 60C in heaven and 75C in OCCT. So maybe you could get by with just in game experience looking for artifacts vs the actual error check on OCCT? I've always had questions about this...


----------



## MMJA

I'm not saying it's bad by all means, I'm just saying since I do have a reference PCB GTX 570 I'm playing it safe so I don't kill that card. Those people with non reference GTX 570s or other cards can OCCT/Furmark all they like.


----------



## Evil-Jester

with OCCT i could not get past 875 without any artifacts and temps pushing 90c+ but with Kombuster i get under 78c and am at 950. if you are planning on folding then i would say use occt with error check


----------



## Corgon

Do you think you can update the list? I want to put that sweet banner in my sig XD


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *corgon;14566041*
> do you think you can update the list? I want to put that sweet banner in my sig xd


*you're in*


----------



## Corgon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erik257;14567498*
> *you're in*


Sweet! Thanks!


----------



## zpaf

Hello there to all DirectCU people.










Temps with single monitor.









Temps with eyefinity setup.


----------



## onetec

nice zpaf,, do u have maybe a pic of ur whole case? (just wondered about ur cpu cooler)
maybe wanna buy it soon also gonna buy then the H100


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

Count me in.


----------



## zpaf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onetec;14592738*
> nice zpaf,, do u have maybe a pic of ur whole case? (just wondered about ur cpu cooler)
> maybe wanna buy it soon also gonna buy then the H100


An oldone pic but more clear to see what you want.


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zpaf;14578521*
> Hello there to all DirectCU people.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ipwnnubletz;14595106*
> Count me in.


*Both updated*


----------



## roachbro

Hey all,

I've been a long time lurker here and finally decided to register.









I'm about to build a new system and was wondering how the asus 580 dc in SLI would fit in the ft02. Any chance I can squeeze a soundcard in the first slot and the 2 580s next?

It's probably going to be packed in there too. I was wondering if it's necessary to have a space in between the 580s too. I'm planning to overclock the 580s by 10% without voltage tweak. Thanks.


----------



## rogueblade

Bit of a long thread to rake through, so I'll just ask:

What is the difference between the DirectCUII and and Matrix GTX580?
The price difference is £20 in the UK (20+ for the Matrix) and wondering if that extra 20 for the Matrix is worth it.

Will be buying soon for BF3.


----------



## MMJA

The cooler itself is basically the same, but the Matrix has a lot of overclocker/bencher features, like the safe mode bios, 100% fan and freq +/- buttons on board, V check points, 19 phase PWM, and labeled solder points for disabling OCP, adjust PWM freq etc. If you're not someone who is gonna overclock the snot out of their card then just get the normal GTX 580 DCII


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roachbro;14619271*
> Hey all,
> 
> I've been a long time lurker here and finally decided to register.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm about to build a new system and was wondering how the asus 580 dc in SLI would fit in the ft02. Any chance I can squeeze a soundcard in the first slot and the 2 580s next?
> 
> It's probably going to be packed in there too. I was wondering if it's necessary to have a space in between the 580s too. I'm planning to overclock the 580s by 10% without voltage tweak. Thanks.


i have the ft02, it has 7 pci slots, so yes, in theory you can fit 2x580s and a sound card there, but whether you can really fit everything there largely depend on your motherboard. even if everything fits, they will be literally packed together, no good for cooling...not recommended...at all
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade;14619818*
> Bit of a long thread to rake through, so I'll just ask:
> 
> What is the difference between the DirectCUII and and Matrix GTX580?
> The price difference is £20 in the UK (20+ for the Matrix) and wondering if that extra 20 for the Matrix is worth it.
> 
> Will be buying soon for BF3.


vvv +1 to this vvv
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MMJA;14622609*
> The cooler itself is basically the same, but the Matrix has a lot of overclocker/bencher features, like the safe mode bios, 100% fan and freq +/- buttons on board, V check points, 19 phase PWM, and labeled solder points for disabling OCP, adjust PWM freq etc. If you're not someone who is gonna overclock the snot out of their card then just get the normal GTX 580 DCII


----------



## roachbro

Hey erik, thanks for the reply. Are you considering going SLI soon in the ft02?

I guess the only alternative is to get two msi 580s or get 1 asus directcu and 1 msi 580. Decisions, decisions... I do like the design of the directcu... and having them both side by side is going to look rad. But yeah, I'm sure cooling is going to take a hit.

Some pics of the dc ii 580 in SLI at guru3d:

http://www.guru3d.com/article/asus-gtx580-directcu-ii-sli-review/6

pr0n....


----------



## MMJA

If you have a 3 way SLI capable board and a case with 8 or more expansion slots, you can SLI DCII's using slot 1 and 3 and have 1 slot spacing between the cards.


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roachbro;14625855*
> Hey erik, thanks for the reply. Are you considering going SLI soon in the ft02?
> 
> I guess the only alternative is to get two msi 580s or get 1 asus directcu and 1 msi 580. Decisions, decisions... I do like the design of the directcu... and having them both side by side is going to look rad. But yeah, I'm sure cooling is going to take a hit.
> 
> Some pics of the dc ii 580 in SLI at guru3d:
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/article/asus-gtx580-directcu-ii-sli-review/6
> 
> pr0n....


my mobo is capable of housing 2x580 sli with 1 slot spacing, but sound card is too much of an ask in my rig. the temps look pretty good in the link you provided actually, but with a soundcard sandwiched in between the 2 dc2s, i'm sure the top cards temp will shoot to the sky...

i will go for sli for sure, but probably not in the near future, as i think sli won't give me much return as i only have 1 monitor anyway. i will sli when gaming becomes laggy on a single monitor with a single 580, or when i feel the need to jump on the surround bandwagon









what mobo do you have or planning on getting?


----------



## roachbro

MMJA, thanks I will take note of that.

erik, I was thinking about getting the Asrock extreme4 gen3 mobo which has 7 so the soundcard would be in slot 1 and the dc2s will be slots 2 and 5, basically not leaving any slots in between . However, in that guru3d review, it seems there is a slot in between them so I'm sure that helps.

I will be running a single display at 2560x1600. I just recently started using a 30inch at work and I can't see myself not using one at home now..


----------



## Cakewalk_S

How about you guys use a blower fan to blow air inbetween the cards?
Not vouching for this seller but I've got one of these fans, http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brushless-DC-Cooling-Blower-Fan-5V-12V-24V-75mm-x25mm-/170506111161?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27b2f4c8b9#ht_2213wt_905 Now its for my laptop but the fan works well and you can't hear it at all. Maybe you could have the blower at the back of the card blowing fresh air in all the time? Never heard of anyone doing this but it appears to me to be a good solution. It's only 40cfm but it's better than nothing...


----------



## MMJA

I've got an Asus Rampage III Formula with a slot layout like this:

1 - PCIe x1
2 - PCIe x16
3 - blank
4 - PCIe x16
5 - PCIe x1
6 - PCIe x16
7 - PCI

So if I had a case with more than 8 expansion slots, I can SLI DCIIs in the first and third x16 slot and have a slot free between the cards. I'll still have room for a sound card in the top x1 slot, or even the x1 slot between the two cards. Only issue is the bottom card will cover the bottom edge of the motherboard where the USB headers and front panel connectors are.


----------



## mikupoiss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S;14630298*
> How about you guys use a blower fan to blow air inbetween the cards?
> Not vouching for this seller but I've got one of these fans, http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brushless-DC-Cooling-Blower-Fan-5V-12V-24V-75mm-x25mm-/170506111161?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27b2f4c8b9#ht_2213wt_905 Now its for my laptop but the fan works well and you can't hear it at all. Maybe you could have the blower at the back of the card blowing fresh air in all the time? Never heard of anyone doing this but it appears to me to be a good solution. It's only 40cfm but it's better than nothing...


Well I have 2 fans blowing air into the case where the GPU is and adding another one would mean they both get extra cool air. Dont see any need for this.

Oh and I noticed just how damn hot my exhaust air is when playing some demanding games - that DCII cooling really makes miracles


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zpaf;14578521*
> Hello there to all DirectCU people.


So here's the idea. We all say there's a problem with the top card temp. So basically get probably 2 of these blower fans and put them at the back of the card, blowing air right into the fans...









Not only that, you could measure the mm between the two cards and this would even out the sag coming from the cards, then you would just need to prop up the bottom card closer to the bottom of the case... idea?


----------



## zpaf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MMJA;14625981*
> If you have a 3 way SLI capable board and a case with 8 or more expansion slots, you can SLI DCII's using slot 1 and 3 and have 1 slot spacing between the cards.


You dont need 8 or more expansion slots for doing SLI DCII's.
My case is a silverstone tj07 with 7 slots and I can have CF DCII 6970 as you can see.


----------



## MMJA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zpaf;14645610*
> You dont need 8 or more expansion slots for doing SLI DCII's.
> My case is a silverstone tj07 with 7 slots and I can have CF DCII 6970 as you can see.


That is assuming:

1. Your first PCIe x16 slot is slot number 1 on your mobo OR
2. There's no space between the two cards.

Since my first PCIe x16 slot is slot number 2 on my mobo, and I have a space between the two cards, I'll need a case with 8 expansion slots in my situation.


----------



## pwnography6

OK rig is up and running but havent finished mods on it yet so more pics to come . I ended up getting the asus 6950 1 gig pretty happy with it so far.


----------



## st311a

Got the ASUS 6950 2gb...Awesome card!


----------



## Fatality_

Hey guys! I'll be receiving my asus 570 DCUII fermi card on tuesday and I'm really excited









I'll post pics when I get it so I can be added to the club





































Also, Would 2 of these asus 570's fit on THIS mobo?

I think they will fit but they will be practically touching each other, would that be safe?


----------



## MMJA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fatality_;14656808*
> 
> Also, Would 2 of these asus 570's fit on THIS mobo?
> 
> I think they will fit but they will be practically touching each other, would that be safe?


Yes you can SLI DCIIs on that mobo, since there's no space between them your top card will most likely run quite a bit hotter than the bottom card. You can either set a more aggressive fan profile to compensate or live with higher temps.


----------



## Fatality_

or I could just get a different 570 thats only 2 slot from another manufacturer.

I guess the only downside to that would be that it wouldn't look as badass as having 2 DCUII cards in my pc


----------



## MMJA

That's what I've had to do, I've got 1 DC II and 1 Gigabyte Windforce3x.


----------



## One_too

Hi People can I join in??
Many thanks!!


----------



## mikupoiss

I suggest you find something to support that card on the right end. It will slant real bad in time.


----------



## MMJA

You can always use the PCI-e power cables to support the card, pull it tight and anchor them somewhere above the card. The HDD cage works to a degree.


----------



## Fatality_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MMJA;14671171*
> You can always use the PCI-e power cables to support the card, pull it tight and anchor them somewhere above the card. The HDD cage works to a degree.


yah that's probably what I am going to do when I get mine.

You can also do what a few other people did in this thread and get a wooden dowel or something, paint it black or use black tape to make it blend in with your case and use it to prop the card up.

Newegg also sells GPU jacks if you don't mind spending $10-$15


----------



## R4V3N

in please?

p.s. sorry for the pic....


----------



## mikupoiss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fatality_;14671365*
> yah that's probably what I am going to do when I get mine.
> 
> You can also do what a few other people did in this thread and get a wooden dowel or something, paint it black or use black tape to make it blend in with your case and use it to prop the card up.
> 
> Newegg also sells GPU jacks if you don't mind spending $10-$15


I used the GPU support that came with my case. However it's a really tight fit with side vent attached to case.


----------



## MMJA

Scythe also sells their ninja wire which is meant to work really well.

http://www.scythe-usa.com/product/acc/065/slotrafter_detail.html


----------



## Fatality_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MMJA;14659475*
> That's what I've had to do, I've got 1 DC II and 1 Gigabyte Windforce3x.


How are your temps with the two different cards. I'm assuming you have the gigabyte card on the top for the extra space. Are your temps low enough for you to still heavily overclock the cards?

*EDIT:* nevermind, saw the pic of your rig in the gr33n machine thread. even though the dcii is on the top how are your temps with the space between the cards?

Just wondering because I'll be buying a second 570 but from a different manufacturer so I can put the 2 slot card on the top and the 3 slot on the bottom


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st311a;14653330*
> Got the ASUS 6950 2gb...Awesome card!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *One_too;14664854*
> Hi People can I join in??
> Many thanks!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R4V3N;14671390*
> in please?
> 
> p.s. sorry for the pic....


*All added to the members list!*


----------



## st311a

Oh joy, Thanks!


----------



## One_too

Many Thanks!! Now let's do some serious overclock! Let's say I'm impressed with what I'm finding in this forums! And I'm following with great attention those people with 2 DCUs II and with 2 different cards in SLI!! I'm learning allot! Well done everyone!!


----------



## Robilar

One of mine


----------



## designamk1

GTX 460 SLI 850/1050/1700 @ 1.012v

Max temps around 58 C

Not the neatest of cases I know but its the best i can do with thoughs long wires from that PSU


----------



## MMJA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fatality_;14683087*
> How are your temps with the two different cards. I'm assuming you have the gigabyte card on the top for the extra space. Are your temps low enough for you to still heavily overclock the cards?
> 
> *EDIT:* nevermind, saw the pic of your rig in the gr33n machine thread. even though the dcii is on the top how are your temps with the space between the cards?
> 
> Just wondering because I'll be buying a second 570 but from a different manufacturer so I can put the 2 slot card on the top and the 3 slot on the bottom


Temps are great actually, both cards are at 850/1700/2000 at the moment, the DCII at 1.05v and Gigabyte at 1.038v. Playing the Witcher 2 the DCII hovers around 61 degrees and Gigabyte at around 62 degrees. All the games I play the DCII is about 1-2 degrees cooler than the Gigabyte despite being the top card.


----------



## Fatality_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MMJA;14689871*
> Temps are great actually, both cards are at 850/1700/2000 at the moment, the DCII at 1.05v and Gigabyte at 1.038v. Playing the Witcher 2 the DCII hovers around 61 degrees and Gigabyte at around 62 degrees. All the games I play the DCII is about 1-2 degrees cooler than the Gigabyte despite being the top card.


Very nice. I guess I will be safe to add another card then without having to buy 100 extra fans







Hopefully I don't get any microstutter


----------



## Fatality_

okay I just got my 570 DCUII, I will post picks and GPU-Z after I get a decent OC on it. I just wanted to know how you guys are increasing your core voltage on this thing. I can't seem to unlock voltage control on afterburner so do you increase voltage on smartdoctor and then increase clocks on afterburner and save the profiles?


----------



## MMJA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fatality_;14701420*
> okay I just got my 570 DCUII, I will post picks and GPU-Z after I get a decent OC on it. I just wanted to know how you guys are increasing your core voltage on this thing. I can't seem to unlock voltage control on afterburner so do you increase voltage on smartdoctor and then increase clocks on afterburner and save the profiles?


Download the beta versions of MSI afterburner, which can be found on the same page as full afterburner but click the 'download latest beta' button. Current beta is 2.2.0 beta 5 and supports voltage adjustments on non reference GTX 570s like the DCII.


----------



## Fatality_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MMJA;14703136*
> Download the beta versions of MSI afterburner, which can be found on the same page as full afterburner but click the 'download latest beta' button. Current beta is 2.2.0 beta 5 and supports voltage adjustments on non reference GTX 570s like the DCII.


oh ok, thank you for the help







+rep

*EDIT:* Is it safe to run this card at 1.1v 24/7? (well actually like 16/7 since I turn it off when I go to bed) because I am planning to only go as high as 1.1v so I just wanted to know if I can just keep it at 1.1 all the time and not worry about it.

*Update:* Just finished Overclocking my card. 1.125v, 895 core, 1790 shaders, 1000 memory. I'm only going to apply these overclocks when I need them so it wont be 24/7 and I'm assuming that it's fine to have this card running with 1.125v because of the beefed up VRMs and better power delivery. GPU-Z validation link under first pic.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Validation: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/h3qky/

thanks


----------



## Cakewalk_S

I was told for me, stay around 1.05-1.08V. Maybe find your max clock @ 1.08v first, then go to 1.1v and find that max clock and see if its worth it going up the extra volts. You'll always get people saying 1.1v is safe for 24/7 and you'll get others saying you shouldn't. But yea, I would try 1.08v first, find that max clock, the go to your 1.1 you want. It might be a big help to go to 1.1v or it could be like a 20MHz increase, which will get you like nothing, only higher temps.

So give that a try. I would also set a manual or 'user defined' fan control on msi afterburner. I've got a custom profile for my fans and it won't help too much when doing a stress test, just manual the fan to like 80%, but in gaming like bfbc2, my 560 won't hit anything over 52C, typically around 46-48C. So hope that helps too. The user defined control is just the 2nd tab in the MSI afterburner settings panel. Easy to use.


----------



## Wr3ckin_Cr3w

I have the ASUS Thunderbolt card on my Crosshair V that fits into the PCI 1 slot. The only way for me to get it to fit with my DCII is to have the Thunderbolt right on top of the of the card. How bad is this going to affect my temps? Pic below










and yes, I did rig up a Noctua fan to see how the temps would look, but was too tired to actually do it. Waiting on extension cables so I can clean that mess up.


----------



## pwnography6

Messing round with afterburner tonight and this is what i came up with on my 6950

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/6abc3/


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Does anyone have experience under volting their GPU? Looks like I'm stable on my overclocked setting of 915MHz (850MHz stock) and going from stock voltages of 1.025v to 1.000v...no errors...I'll try gaming and see how it works.

Always heard stuff about over volting the gfx card too much but nothing on the end of under volting...as long as its stable am I ok? save the card with lower temps maybe...


----------



## Fatality_

I'm assuming that as long as your stable and you don't have any display failures then you would be alright to under volt the card.


----------



## MMJA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wr3ckin_Cr3w;14707728*
> I have the ASUS Thunderbolt card on my Crosshair V that fits into the PCI 1 slot. The only way for me to get it to fit with my DCII is to have the Thunderbolt right on top of the of the card. How bad is this going to affect my temps? Pic below
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yes, I did rig up a Noctua fan to see how the temps would look, but was too tired to actually do it. Waiting on extension cables so I can clean that mess up.


I've got an Asus Xonar Essence STX directly above my GTX 570 DCII and it's fine. Being behind the card shouldn't affect the temperature at all.


----------



## Fatality_

What are your guys' Heaven 2.5 benchmarks like? just want to compare just to see what kind of scores I should shoot for. my clocks are: 1.125v, 895 core, 1790 shaders, 1000 memory

Here is one I just ran (lol 1337 points):



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

With no AA I got 64.1 avg fps, score: 1614

I also just ran a 3dmark 11 (basic edition): P6398 3DMarks http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1725161;jsessionid=6m37zc9c7ejo?show_ads=true&page=%2F3dm11%2F1725161%3Fkey%3DED7XH5E5UjDfbuABmv6KNDy3nH6qxs

what are your scores like?


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Just ran my test of heaven 2.5, same settings as yours.
GTX560

41.5fps
1044 score
9.4fps min
92.9fps max

you got me beat by >10fps...pretty good stuff!

On my 560, the stock voltage is 1.025v @ 850MHz core. I've got my core overclocked to 915MHz, and when I go into the voltages, I can drop the voltage to 1.012v. It'll drop me 1C under OCCT stress testing and when I game 2-3C. Its a stable clock and voltage. Looks like Asus wanted to be safe and my card looks like it can handle a high clock and still at a lower voltage....pretty happy. Probably won't see anything over 50C when playing bfbc2


----------



## secondkai

Can I join?


----------



## onetec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neumann;14151443*
> I have almost completed my first build and am just waiting for my ssd to come in the mail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am quite pleased with my build so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but was wondering if anyone has come up with a solution on how to support the Direct CU II so that it doesn't sag...
> 
> Sorry for crappy picture Quality


sorry im going back in 1 of the posts.

i was looking for this case, because dont like mine
but will it be a good replacement ?? got now a CM Cosmos S.
so after all, my question is,, can i put my ati card in it ? or is it to big ?

regard,
onetec


----------



## Cakewalk_S

So I figured I just might as well post it here.
You might want to check out the TIM on your GPU's. I took a look inbetween the heatsin and the PCB where the chip was and I saw what looked to be gaps on the edges of the gpu in contact with the heatsink. My temps were pretty good, 28C idle, 48-50C gaming max. I decided to take off the heatsink and re TIM the gpu.
I used the thermal compound, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835100014 It's alrgith stuff but I wanted to give it a try since it was cheaper.

Here's my pics, so don't freak out. I can start a new thread if I need to...








I first took off the cooler, which all you have to do is remove the 4 retainer screws with the springs behind the gpu chipset. After that, you have to pry off the two pretty hard, the thermal paste acts like a bonding agent as it should. I didn't get a pic of it, but the stock paste had a bunch of air pockets in it and the stuff was REALLY thick, im surprised how thick the paste was on the chip.

Here's the pic of the chip:








I scraped and whiped off the stock paste. Used nail polish remover to clean the heatsink and chip.









The aluminum was really grainy, or had lots of grooves in it. There was also quite a decent amout of grooves between the aluminum heatsink and the heatpipes. Honestly, I don't see that as much of an issue. The paste will fill that and the area will provide more surface area for cooling. I don't really think that sanding and polishing down the contact would do much to lower my temps.








Lastly, the application of the Ceramic compound. I used a metal ruler to push the grease into the grooves of the heatsink then used my finger to apply an even layer of paste, I also applied a very very thin layer to the gpu. I also added some thermal compound between the cracks where the gpu doesn't contact the plate on the bottom, I don't think this will do much but it won't hurt.
I'll let you guys know how it goes. I'm currently getting an oil change for my car and I'm doing a 50% GPU burnin on OCCT for 3 hours. I'll let you know what temps I get!

Also, in another subject. I want you guys to know that the back of these cards discharge alot of hot air. The area that closest to your hard drives and your DVD drives, the back of the card. Alot of air gets pushed out by the end of the heat pipes of the card, installing a case fan on the bottom of my case to blow that warm air up and out my case decreased my GPU temps by a good 3-4C. By no means is my case small but I just thought I should inform you all that if you don't have something blowing the hot air from the back of the card up and out the case, then most likely the cooling fans on the gpu are just circulating warmer and warmer air....


----------



## mikupoiss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S;14774698*
> Also, in another subject. I want you guys to know that the back of these cards discharge alot of hot air. The area that closest to your hard drives and your DVD drives, the back of the card. Alot of air gets pushed out by the end of the heat pipes of the card, installing a case fan on the bottom of my case to blow that warm air up and out my case decreased my GPU temps by a good 3-4C. By no means is my case small but I just thought I should inform you all that if you don't have something blowing the hot air from the back of the card up and out the case, then most likely the cooling fans on the gpu are just circulating warmer and warmer air....


That's why I got 2 fans pushing air up from the bottom








Installed them right before getting gtx570 and it made a pretty good airflow to keep warm air from staying in case


----------



## luchog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikupoiss;14775940*
> That's why I got 2 fans pushing air up from the bottom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Installed them right before getting gtx570 and it made a pretty good airflow to keep warm air from staying in case


And why I got a case with a 250mm side fan to push air into the case, directly at the graphics cards.


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *designamk1;14685324*
> GTX 460 SLI 850/1050/1700 @ 1.012v
> 
> Max temps around 58 C
> 
> Not the neatest of cases I know but its the best i can do with thoughs long wires from that PSU


sorry mate, haven't had time to update the list for ages, but *you're in* now









btw, nice temps for sli


----------



## raad11

Btw, out of curiousity, are any of you getting the whining high pitched noise from your cards under load? When I alt+tab out of the game it goes away and when I alt+tab back in, it comes back.

There's been no performance hit of any kind and the card has been running fine for two weeks so I'm reluctant to RMA it. Some people have reported hearing that kind of noise is normal? I have the GTX 570 Direct CU II.


----------



## Fatality_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erik257;14793185*
> sorry mate, haven't had time to update the list for ages, but *you're in* now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw, nice temps for sli


Can I please be added? I posted all of my proof pics a page or two back. Thanks


----------



## FedeVi

Here it's my Asus HD6870 DirectCU, can i please be added?










Out of curiosity what temps should i expect under full load (furmark)?

--->Validation<---


----------



## Freiya

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/47hkc/

570 DirectCUII


----------



## saint19

Can I join?

ASUS GTX 560 Ti DirectCU II

Here is the picture










And the GPU-Z screen










Don't look the wallpaper


----------



## jofzert

This is my system trying to be in this club


----------



## trumpet-205

Can I join? ASUS ENGTX460 DirectCU TOPV2


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saint19;14840657*
> Can I join?
> 
> ASUS GTX 560 Ti DirectCU II
> 
> Here is the picture


Watch the condensation on the back of the pcb.









ALSO! looking for a second blue 460!


----------



## mikeseth

Maybe you can put me on the "pending list", here's a GPU-Z Validation. Don't have my camera on me at the moment, will definately post up some pics. Using sig rig.

ASUS GTX580 DCU II
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/b745m/


----------



## pwnography6

Yeah also notice im not on the amd list for my 6950 1g . I did post my valid a while ago but put a cpu-z instead of a GPU-z so here we go again.


----------



## cyclist14

View attachment 228244


----------



## Cakewalk_S

If you guys didn't know yet. Carbon Fiber vinyl is a great addition for your DCII cards.
It was first like this:








But then I had to change it to not cover the open areas. Added 2C to operating temps.









Just have some patience and a great carpet knife or exacto knife and cut away. You can get 3M Di-NOC on amazon or ebay for pretty cheap. It's an actual vinyl texture and not a printed piece of vinyl, not like a sticker.


----------



## letsmakeadeal

Hey folks. Just found this forum. Would like to join. I am in the process of a complete rebuild. Just added HyperX 240 G SSD and WD 480G Velociraptor. New MB, CPU and memory are on the way..Thanks..David


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey;14888063*
> Watch the condensation on the back of the pcb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALSO! looking for a second blue 460!


Condensation was not a problem that day.
Quote:


> *ALSO! looking for a second blue 460!
> *


What do you mean with that?


----------



## canbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saint19;14909236*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *ALSO! looking for a second blue 460!*
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean with that?
Click to expand...

He's talking about pcb, so maybe 460 with blue pcb?


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *canbe;14909342*
> He's talking about pcb, so maybe he 460 with blue pcb?


Mine is a 560 Ti, but now that you say I'm thinking that's fit another 560 Ti in the 2nd PCI-E slot


----------



## canbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saint19;14909365*
> Mine is a 560 Ti, but now that you say I'm thinking that's fit another 560 Ti in the 2nd PCI-E slot


I mean another blue pcb 460 for him.
Anyway, now I'm sure, that he meant this one:









Asus 460 with blue DirectCU cooler


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *canbe;14909426*
> I mean another blue pcb 460 for him.
> Anyway, now I'm sure, that he meant this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asus 460 with blue DirectCU cooler


Now I understand, that DirectCU looks good.


----------



## Dobun

Can i join? Asus GTX 580 DCUII



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/7dh8c/


----------



## Cakewalk_S

So awhile back a few pages I talked about putting new TIM on the DCII card that I have.

I did some more tests today after a good 1 week of gaming...
*TIM Used:*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835100014
AA-1 Arctic Silver Polysynthetic Ceramic paste

*BEFORE:*









*AFTER:*









You cannot max out the card more than OCCT does.

*Stock:*
Vcore: 1.025V
Core: 850MHz
Memory: 2100MHz
Shader: 1700MHz

*Overclocked:*
Vcore: 1.012V
Core: 915MHz
Memory: 2300MHz
Shader: 1830MHz

*15Minute OCCT (Old TIM):*
72C Load
30C Idle

*15Minute OCCT (New TIM):*
70C barely
24C Idle

Haha, I just checked my MSI afterburner...lol I'm down to 23C idle...WOW!


----------



## Evil-Jester

how did you get to 915 Core clock with less Vcore then what you started ....


----------



## phinos

my Asus GTX 570 DirectCU II @ 850mhz
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/6w6hn/



















please add me~!


----------



## Hukkel

I have a question, please check this link: http://www.informatique.nl/nvidia/batman/

am I right to conclude the title says a direct CU (so with one fan) but the picture shows one with direct CUII (so with 2 fans?). I wanted to jump on this 560 deal but I really want a 2 fan setup. I like my hardware to run cool.


----------



## MMJA

I'm 99% sure the GTX 560 has the dual fan DirectCU II, the GTS450 and lower came with the single fan cooler.


----------



## St3fano

Add me please GTX580


















http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/11/10/01/6eh.png


----------



## DaGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel;15012938*
> I have a question, please check this link: http://www.informatique.nl/nvidia/batman/
> 
> am I right to conclude the title says a direct CU (so with one fan) but the picture shows one with direct CUII (so with 2 fans?). I wanted to jump on this 560 deal but I really want a 2 fan setup. I like my hardware to run cool.


Dude. Asus website.


----------



## danttruong

here's mine with 2 asus 560 gtx sli


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danttruong;15019276*
> here's mine with 2 asus 560 gtx sli


Wow some cable management please...


----------



## The Advocate

Please add me (apologies for the terrible photography and camera angles - this is in a Silverstone HTPC case and there's not much room):

Old vs New:










Ti in his seat (it's cramped):


----------



## MMJA

Looks like quite an upgrade!


----------



## The Advocate

9800GT to 560Ti, so yeah, probably about 3x the performance plus DX11.


----------



## staryoshi

Asus GT430 DirectCU (Passive) will be here Monday. (It counts!)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121448

I've used two HD5850 DirectCu models in the past and loved 'em.

Will update with pics/GPU-Z when it comes.

In the meantime, attached is a picture of my old HD5850 DirectCU (Sold) with the Thermalright Spitfire installed


----------



## Chunky-Bunker

Here's my GPU-Z. I've had it for a bit, but never noticed this club was here. I love my card. I upgraded from a 9600GT, so I got quite a boost.

And no, you don't want to see the inside of my case right now. Cable management is embarrassing.


----------



## Donkey1514

validation


----------



## connzy

can i join your mile high club









This is my 6950 OC'ed atm, once i can be bothered to change the powertune to 20% and bump up the voltage im aiming for 950+ core clock..

runs at around 40-50'C idle and around 60-70'C full load.







gotta love those dual 100mm fans.









By connzy at
2011-09-26

My upgrade in power from the slim 9600gt to the 6950









By connzy at 2011-09-26

and last but not least my cable management hahahah, nar but really give me a break my psu wires arent long enough to run around the back of the motherboard

















By connzy at 2011-09-26


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connzy;15068416*
> can i join your mile high club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my 6950 OC'ed atm, once i can be bothered to change the powertune to 20% and bump up the voltage im aiming for 950+ core clock..
> 
> runs at around 40-50'C idle and around 60-70'C full load.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gotta love those dual 100mm fans.


40-50's idle...dang. I'd repaste that shhh. I'm gettin on my 560, mid to upper 20's on idle. I'll be @ 21C case temp, 28C GPU idle temp, 19C Case, 24-25C GPU idle.

Lookin good though


----------



## Hukkel




----------



## One_too

Ok people!! Everyone with your marvelous DCU's ready for BF3?? I'm considering to get a second (with other PSU obviously)!!


----------



## Evil-Jester

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *One_too;15071517*
> Ok people!! Everyone with your marvelous DCU's ready for BF3?? I'm considering to get a second (with other PSU obviously)!!


im waiting lol depends on preformence after the full games comes out i might pick up another 580 but i dont wanna drop that cash now







ill wait


----------



## trumpet-205

Where is OP? Still not in the club.


----------



## connzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S;15069216*
> 40-50's idle...dang. I'd repaste that shhh. I'm gettin on my 560, mid to upper 20's on idle. I'll be @ 21C case temp, 28C GPU idle temp, 19C Case, 24-25C GPU idle.
> 
> Lookin good though


yea i had it down to the high 20's but i i found the hsound annoying.
im used to having a quiet case, i would rather resonable higher temperatures than a loud sound.









and it probarbly doesnt help that im running 4 hardrives side by side.

btw what are your gpu fans running at when idling, mine are around 25-35% maybe ive got some settings wrong my case tmep is 24C. should i change my fan speed for idling and what to?


----------



## mikupoiss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *One_too;15071517*
> Ok people!! Everyone with your marvelous DCU's ready for BF3?? I'm considering to get a second (with other PSU obviously)!!


I swear if I see more BF3 omgwt*gpuhax insane hype I'm gonna start buttraping someone


----------



## Hukkel

Attention everyone; do not turn your back to mikupoiss


----------



## mikupoiss

Just what are you implying?


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:



Originally Posted by *connzy*


yea i had it down to the high 20's but i i found the hsound annoying. 
im used to having a quiet case, i would rather resonable higher temperatures than a loud sound.









and it probarbly doesnt help that im running 4 hardrives side by side.

btw what are your gpu fans running at when idling, mine are around 25-35% maybe ive got some settings wrong my case tmep is 24C. should i change my fan speed for idling and what to?


Anything below 30C on my fan setting is 10% fan speed. I typically have the fan running around 40-50% in game just simply because I like gaming below 50C on the GPU.

Basically even with my card overclocked, I was able to lower the voltage on the card. Weird but ASUS probably clocks the cards at a 'default' setting so if some chips are better than others it'll make up for the bad chips. I lowered my temp by about 1-2C going from the stock 1.025V to 1.012V that I run at now.

Probably the best 'upgrade' I have done to the card is reTIM the card.

Personally I'd like to see the card run cooler but I cant get everything can I?


----------



## connzy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*


Anything below 30C on my fan setting is 10% fan speed. I typically have the fan running around 40-50% in game just simply because I like gaming below 50C on the GPU.

Basically even with my card overclocked, I was able to lower the voltage on the card. Weird but ASUS probably clocks the cards at a 'default' setting so if some chips are better than others it'll make up for the bad chips. I lowered my temp by about 1-2C going from the stock 1.025V to 1.012V that I run at now.

Probably the best 'upgrade' I have done to the card is reTIM the card.

Personally I'd like to see the card run cooler but I cant get everything can I?


haha i unplugged one of my moniters and now its idling at 30-40C


----------



## Evil-Jester

found this on another thread and i thought some people would like this.

http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/shop/ek...en-nickel.html

Full WC block







for the DCII


----------



## MMJA

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Evil-Jester*


found this on another thread and i thought some people would like this.

http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/shop/ek...en-nickel.html

Full WC block







for the DCII


It comes with a dual slot rear IO plate too, if I go water I'm definitely getting that for my DC II.


----------



## Evil-Jester

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MMJA;15095955*
> It comes with a dual slot rear IO plate too, if I go water I'm definitely getting that for my DC II.


ya i was tempted to snag it up and go water but then was like ..... naw ill see how much more i can OC this puppy with my new 850w PSU and new gear when it comes in


----------



## erik257

*sorry for the late updates folks, i've been on holiday for the past 3 weeks, literally just got back 2 days ago...apologies*









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *secondkai;14731155*
> Can I join?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FedeVi;14829397*
> Here it's my Asus HD6870 DirectCU, can i please be added?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freiya;14838276*
> 570 DirectCUII


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saint19;14840657*
> Can I join?
> 
> ASUS GTX 560 Ti DirectCU II


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jofzert;14847431*
> This is my system trying to be in this club


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trumpet-205;14885943*
> Can I join? ASUS ENGTX460 DirectCU TOPV2


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwnography6;14888502*
> Yeah also notice im not on the amd list for my 6950 1g . I did post my valid a while ago but put a cpu-z instead of a GPU-z so here we go again.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyclist14;14889294*
> View attachment 228244


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *letsmakeadeal;14890262*
> Hey folks. Just found this forum. Would like to join. I am in the process of a complete rebuild. Just added HyperX 240 G SSD and WD 480G Velociraptor. New MB, CPU and memory are on the way..Thanks..David


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dobun;14910118*
> Can i join? Asus GTX 580 DCUII


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phinos;15006902*
> my Asus GTX 570 DirectCU II @ 850mhz
> please add me~!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danttruong;15019276*
> here's mine with 2 asus 560 gtx sli


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DonkeyPunch1514;15042874*
> validation


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connzy;15068416*
> can i join your mile high club


all you above folks are up in the members list...*UPDATED!!!*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wr3ckin_Cr3w;14707728*
> I have the ASUS Thunderbolt card on my Crosshair V that fits into the PCI 1 slot. The only way for me to get it to fit with my DCII is to have the Thunderbolt right on top of the of the card. How bad is this going to affect my temps? ...


not sure if you wanna join or not, if yes, GPU-Z please!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fatality_;14816424*
> Can I please be added? I posted all of my proof pics a page or two back. Thanks


dude, i need a pic of your card in your system, i think you posted a pic of the card on its own.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeseth;14888291*
> Maybe you can put me on the "pending list", here's a GPU-Z Validation. Don't have my camera on me at the moment, will definately post up some pics. Using sig rig.


yup, waiting for pics.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *St3fano;15017601*
> Add me please GTX580


mate, you're missing GPU-Z!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Advocate;15030938*
> Please add me (apologies for the terrible photography and camera angles - this is in a Silverstone HTPC case and there's not much room):


same as above, missing GPU-Z validation!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi;15031113*
> Asus GT430 DirectCU (Passive) will be here Monday. (It counts!)
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121448
> Will update with pics/GPU-Z when it comes.


would love to see your gt430 pic and gpuz.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky-Bunker;15031289*
> Here's my GPU-Z. I've had it for a bit, but never noticed this club was here. I love my card. I upgraded from a 9600GT, so I got quite a boost.
> 
> And no, you don't want to see the inside of my case right now. Cable management is embarrassing.


guess you won't be in the members list until you sort out your cables and post a pic








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel;15069248*


you want to join or not? kinda confused...if yes...GPU-Z!

and all you guys are missing bits and bobs, sort them out then you'll be officially in, now you're all *PENDING*


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil-Jester;15095719*
> found this on another thread and i thought some people would like this.
> 
> http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/shop/ek-fc580-dcii-acetal-en-nickel.html
> 
> Full WC block
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for the DCII


greatd find man, been wishing this to come out for a long time now! good stuff


----------



## Evil-Jester

Quote:



Originally Posted by *erik257*


greatd find man, been wishing this to come out for a long time now! good stuff










should add a little note to the OP so if anyone is looking for the Link they can be referred back to the OP


----------



## FedeVi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *erik257*


*sorry for the late updates folks, i've been on holiday for the past 3 weeks, literally just got back 2 days ago...apologies*









all you above folks are up in the members list...*UPDATED!!!*



Thanks for the update!

It's quite ironic though, i wait 2 weeks and now that i'm in..... my 6870 is in rma.


----------



## phinos

Thank you very much!!


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FedeVi;15100766*
> Thanks for the update!
> 
> It's quite ironic though, i wait 2 weeks and now that i'm in..... my 6870 is in rma.


oh man, that sucks, what happened to it?

hope you'll get better luck the second time round


----------



## FedeVi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erik257;15109292*
> oh man, that sucks, what happened to it?
> 
> hope you'll get better luck the second time round


Really don't know, i was using trixx just to see if it could be better than msi afterburner, so i tried to up a little bit the frequencies (only to see if it works) and afterwards i press "reset" or "default" (don't remember, the button that put all down to stock).

Well after 2 sec maybe the PC shut down and the gpu since than shows no life. Beep from the bios and windows that starts, only that i can't see anything cause i don't get a video output.









I never touch the voltages or bios and my temperatures was always fine, if you know what's happened and if i've done something stupid that i'm not aware of please tell me. I only hope that i receive it back for the BF3 day one.


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FedeVi;15110109*
> Really don't know, i was using trixx just to see if it could be better than msi afterburner, so i tried to up a little bit the frequencies (only to see if it works) and afterwards i press "reset" or "default" (don't remember, the button that put all down to stock).
> 
> Well after 2 sec maybe the PC shut down and the gpu since than shows no life. Beep from the bios and windows that starts, only that i can't see anything cause i don't get a video output.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never touch the voltages or bios and my temperatures was always fine, if you know what's happened and if i've done something stupid that i'm not aware of please tell me. I only hope that i receive it back for the BF3 day one.


from what you've said, i can't point out anything you did wrong, if by pressing reset/defualt is deemed self-destruct, then i can only question the software itself or extremely bad luck!

fingers crossed you'll get your card back in time for bf3!


----------



## fishhawk

new update on my new 6950-sorry befor for not adding gpu-z..my bad

my new oc is 956/1552 with unlocked shaders after running it for a bit longer will update it.


----------



## Scorpion49

I'm officially in love with this cooler, 950/1900 4500mhz memory on stock fan settings.

Also, heres proof.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49;15134061*
> I'm officially in love with this cooler, 950/1900 4500mhz memory on stock fan settings.
> 
> Also, heres proof.


Nice rig! I would suggest an H100 and bumping that CPU up to 4.8 or 5 GHz.









What voltage to hit 950 stable in SLi?


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster;15138006*
> Nice rig! I would suggest an H100 and bumping that CPU up to 4.8 or 5 GHz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What voltage to hit 950 stable in SLi?


I was running 1.150+.050 it ended up something like 1.206v max. I'm going to try for 1000mhz SLI later today, I know they can do it. I had the first one at 995mhz stable by itself with the same voltage I have them at 950 in SLI now, so we'll see where it goes.

And yeah, I hear that about the CPU but I just don't feel like messing with it too much right now.


----------



## St3fano

http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/11/10/01/6eh.png
My bad


----------



## TheStealthyOne

Sign me up; 6870 DirectCu.


----------



## Mactox

Sign me up, 2x GTX580


----------



## Rowey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheStealthyOne*











Sign me up; 6870 DirectCu.


Loving the colour scheme, good job bro!


----------



## The Advocate

lol - so you need my GPU-Z, for my mighty l'il 560Ti... okay. Not sure why I would lie about it:










http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/z8kkw/


----------



## mikeseth

I'm on the pending list, so here's some photos.


----------



## Scorpion49

Heres a slightly better photo of mine... man I have to get a new camera battery:


----------



## 2slick4u

I just got the Matrix recently very awesome card


----------



## Bloitz

Going to throw this out there: My backplate on my 570 had some loose screws. Noticed it when I was putting WCing in my PC (DOA pump *** -.- ).

Might be a good idea to check yours, you can fasten most of them without removing the cooler (I had 3 loose ones which were moderately accessible). You'll need a very tiny screwdriver though ^^

(I don't know how they got loose or if they were loose in the box but if one of those falls out, hits the fan and gets flung against the motherboard .... Good luck explaining the RMA that it isn't your fault







)


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bloitz*


Going to throw this out there: My backplate on my 570 had some loose screws. Noticed it when I was putting WCing in my PC (DOA pump *** -.- ).

Might be a good idea to check yours, you can fasten most of them without removing the cooler (I had 3 loose ones which were moderately accessible). You'll need a very tiny screwdriver though ^^

(I don't know how they got loose or if they were loose in the box but if one of those falls out, hits the fan and gets flung against the motherboard .... Good luck explaining the RMA that it isn't your fault







)


I found an extra zink plated screw in the heatsink of my 560. Noticed it after I turned it on...didn't come from my card though... weird. My heatsink screws were lose when I got it.

I'm also adding more heatsinks on the VRAM memory. You can follow my mods here http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/1130...issue-mod.html I feel like overclocking this and especially the memory, even at stock volts increases the memory temp too much. Hopefully I'll cut it down.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bloitz*


Going to throw this out there: My backplate on my 570 had some loose screws. Noticed it when I was putting WCing in my PC (DOA pump *** -.- ).

Might be a good idea to check yours, you can fasten most of them without removing the cooler (I had 3 loose ones which were moderately accessible). You'll need a very tiny screwdriver though ^^

(I don't know how they got loose or if they were loose in the box but if one of those falls out, hits the fan and gets flung against the motherboard .... Good luck explaining the RMA that it isn't your fault







)


Good tip, +rep. I am going to disassemble mine this weekend and put new TIM anyways so I might as well check.


----------



## spinejam

Asus GTX570 DCII:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## erik257

all you guys below have been added to the members list...*UPDATED!*

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*


I'm officially in love with this cooler, 950/1900 4500mhz memory on stock fan settings.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*


Heres a slightly better photo of mine...



Quote:



Originally Posted by *St3fano*


http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/11/10/01/6eh.png
My bad



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mactox*


Sign me up, 2x GTX580



Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Advocate*


lol - so you need my GPU-Z, for my mighty l'il 560Ti... okay. Not sure why I would lie about it


not that i doubt you, but i need a link to your validation to put on the members list. i may trust you, others may not









Quote:



Originally Posted by *mikeseth*


I'm on the pending list, so here's some photos.


you guys below have been put into *PENDING*, reasons explained

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fishhawk*


new update on my new 6950-sorry befor for not adding gpu-z..my bad
my new oc is 956/1552 with unlocked shaders after running it for a bit longer will update it.


dude, i only got you down as a member for owning a 5850 top, perhaps i missed your post for getting a new 6950? thanks for the gpu-z validation, but if you've posted pics of your new card inside your system already, could you find your post and give me that link? if not, then can you please upload some pics. also, did you simply just upgrade the graphics card, or you have 2 separate systems now? (i.e. shall i take down your old 5850 top in the amd list?) cheers!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheStealthyOne*


http://img42.imageshack.us/img42/8220/pict0304t.jpg
Sign me up; 6870 DirectCu.


i need a gpu-z validation from you

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spinejam*


Asus GTX570 DCII:
http://img705.imageshack.us/img705/3...tx570dcii9.jpg


i need a photo of the card in your system before i can add you to members list


----------



## erik257

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Evil-Jester*


should add a little note to the OP so if anyone is looking for the Link they can be referred back to the OP










Done!


----------



## jwalker150

I just bought my ASUS ENGTX580 DCII. I should have it in hand in the next several days. Will get it installed and upload the pictures and scores.







Can't wait.


----------



## guitarholic2008

I don't see anything about the EAH5770 CU, I would like to join this owners club.

Sorry, I'm new to overclock.net...


----------



## Jerry60k

Add me Asus 6850 Direct CU II @ 859 core 1101 Mem
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/w3nz6/


----------



## guitarholic2008

Add me:
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/vxzx9/

These are my ASUS EAH5770 CU's in crossfire


----------



## Panickypress

Hi there, i have had these for about 6 months now, and i absolutely love them







haven't got around to oc them yet since i've never tried that with gpu's but sometime has to be the first...
anyway i would very mutch like to join this club if i may?
CPUZ link:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1942507


----------



## OstiasMoscas

My GTX 580 DCUII finaly arrived in the mail yesterday!









The DCII in my rig:








(tips on better cable management are welcomed)

GPUZ-Validation:









I'm currently in the process of overclocking it.
It's the first time I've OC'd a GPU. Every time I raise the core clock I run the new OC through 3DMark and Unigen Heaven for 30-40 minutes to see if it's stable. Is that enough? Or should I wait an hour before bumping the core clock again? After running the current clock through 3DMark and Heaven I went on to play Metro for a while and it seems stable to me









Also I'm pretty happy that the temperature hasn't gone above 55 degrees while gaming, and with the fan running at 50%, it's pretty silent. That was really the first thing that struck me with this GPU, how extremely silent this cooler is. I went in expecting what I'd read about the efficiency/silence of the cooler to just be some nice marketing talk, but damn I'm impressed! I went from and HD4890 XXX to this, and there is a world of difference in noise level (and performance obviously).

I was on the fence for a while and couldn't decide between this and the MSI Lightning, but in the end I'm really happy with my purchase! .. my only regret is waiting this long to buy one.


----------



## WolfSoul

You can add my 570 SLI if you want


----------



## erik257

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jerry60k*


Add me Asus 6850 Direct CU II @ 859 core 1101 Mem
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/w3nz6/

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...mputer/153.jpg


*You're in!*


----------



## Panickypress

Sorry.. heres gpu-z not cpu-z and a pic again
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/n7b42/
All stock and very dirty.. but can i please join now?


----------



## One_too

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Panickypress*


Sorry.. heres gpu-z not cpu-z and a pic again
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/n7b42/
All stock and very dirty.. but can i please join now?










Oh God!! Dual DCU II's!!


----------



## Evil-Jester

Quote:



Originally Posted by *One_too*


Oh God!! Dual DCU II's!!










i know.... i might wanna go that route soon but shall see once BF3 is out


----------



## Panickypress

Love 'em... they goes nice with a sprinkle of cpu oc he he..


----------



## Evil-Jester

so i made this for another guy but i might as well post it hear as it is relevant to out EPIC DCII's









How to Remove your DCII shroud (good for SLI cards that need more airflow)

so hear is my card fresh from the rig











Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Step one Remove side screws 1&2



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Now 3&4


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Step Two Remove the BA Sticker and remove Screw 5







(probably what you missed) be carefull not to bend it to badly as it is a metal sticker



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Step Three remove shroud



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Step 4

?????????????????????????????????????????????????? ????

Step 5

PROFIT.

Tell me if you think it should be added as a link on the OP?


----------



## mikesae

Awesome walk through. You're right, #5 was the screw I missed.

Is it possible to replace just the fans? I'm not happy with the stock fans; they're the noisiest part of my system...


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Evil-Jester*


so i made this for another guy but i might as well post it hear as it is relevant to out EPIC DCII's









How to Remove your DCII shroud (good for SLI cards that need more airflow)

so hear is my card fresh from the rig











Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Step one Remove side screws 1&2



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Now 3&4


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Step Two Remove the BA Sticker and remove Screw 5







(probably what you missed) be carefull not to bend it to badly as it is a metal sticker



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Step Three remove shroud



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Step 4

?????????????????????????????????????????????????? ????

Step 5

PROFIT.

Tell me if you think it should be added as a link on the OP?


Jester,

The smaller 2 slot 560 DCII has a metal frame around the fans. Looks to be a perfect fit for a 92mm fan. I think what I'm going to do is look into getting a regular 92mm case fan and attach it to the area by the VRM. Here's why. It looks like the best 80mm x 10mm VGA fans output is about 21CFM per fan. I can get a Masscool fan thats >40Cfm and a CM fan thats 54CFM... That's at least 2x more air flow... I think it'll drastically reduce my GFX card temps and I'll even look into seeing if I can adapt the 3 pin connector to the VGA fan connector...


----------



## erik257

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Panickypress*


Hi there, i have had these for about 6 months now, and i absolutely love them







haven't got around to oc them yet since i've never tried that with gpu's but sometime has to be the first...
anyway i would very mutch like to join this club if i may?
CPUZ link:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1942507



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Panickypress*


Sorry.. heres gpu-z not cpu-z and a pic again
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/n7b42/
All stock and very dirty.. but can i please join now?










btw i used your 1st pic in the OP

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OstiasMoscas*


My GTX 580 DCUII finaly arrived in the mail yesterday!









The DCII in my rig:
http://img685.imageshack.us/img685/4...1008190732.jpg
(*tips on better cable management are welcomed*)

GPUZ-Validation:









I'm currently in the process of overclocking it. 
It's the first time I've OC'd a GPU. Every time I raise the core clock I run the new OC through 3DMark and Unigen Heaven for 30-40 minutes to see if it's stable. Is that enough? Or should I wait an hour before bumping the core clock again? After running the current clock through 3DMark and Heaven I went on to play Metro for a while and it seems stable to me









Also I'm pretty happy that the *temperature hasn't gone above 55 degrees while gaming*, and with the fan running at 50%, it's pretty silent. That was really the first thing that struck me with this GPU, how extremely silent this cooler is. I went in expecting what I'd read about the efficiency/silence of the cooler to just be some nice marketing talk, but damn I'm impressed! I went from and HD4890 XXX to this, and there is a world of difference in noise level (and performance obviously).

I was on the fence for a while and couldn't decide between this and the MSI Lightning, but in the end I'm really happy with my purchase! .. my only regret is waiting this long to buy one.










temps look good; your cable management seem just fine









Quote:



Originally Posted by *WolfSoul*


You can add my 570 SLI if you want


all the above are *UPDATED* to the members list


----------



## trisx

Running GTS450 Direct CU on OC'ed 950/1900/2000 1.125V @ 38c Idle @ 58c Full Load

Attachment 234312

This is for my gpu-z validation GTS450 DCU

Count me in dude


----------



## sew333

One the most important question. IS yours Gtx 580 DirectCuII crashing on Dx11 titles like Crysis 2? I have read about that situations.


----------



## Derek1387

Crossfire Asus 6870's for me... will GPUZ and pic when I get home!


----------



## Panickypress

i'm in no mean to spam this thread but...
finally got around to oc'ing them dcII's-
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/z2867/
first ever gpu oc ever!!! this is awesome for me


----------



## whitingnick

I own this guy:

ASUS ENGTX570
DirectCUII Triple Slot

Lemme in your club!


----------



## MMJA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitingnick;15346075*
> I own this guy:
> 
> ASUS ENGTX570
> DirectCUII Triple Slot
> 
> Lemme in your club!


Post a pic up and GPU-z validation to be accepted.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Another help point:










Modded my GFX card like Jester talked about. Here's the difference. I actually get nearly the same temps or maybe a 1C increase. Reason being is the fan is no longer blowing the air up out of the case but its blown out sideways and the warm air is being circulated...

The metal frame for the housing is exactly 92mm wide. Perfect for a 92mm fan. So I ordered this:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835150105
And I'm going to either screw if I can, the fan on the frame, ziptie, or last resort, epoxy it, then cover it all up in carbon fiber vinyl. I'm also cutting the original black cover to fit the larger fan. After testing obviously....

I'll be going from about 20CFM @ 100% fan on the stock 80mm x 80mm x 10mm fan to about 45CFM with the 92x92x25mm fan. Plus It'll have blue LED's on it....


----------



## MorbEIn

Heyah guys, just want to ask something, the 580 DirectCUII can use a waterblock right? waterblock ek made specifically for DirectCUII cards.

My question in, since asus matrix 580 is also a DirectCUII cooler or something, reckon the block for the 580 DirectCUII will work with it? Or my only option is a universal waterblock?

Thanks ^_^


----------



## saint19

According to EK cooling configurator, you need the VGA universal block and add some heatsinks for the rest other components.

Check here: http://www.coolingconfigurator.com/step1_complist


----------



## Evil-Jester

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MorbEIn;15355389*
> Heyah guys, just want to ask something, the 580 DirectCUII can use a waterblock right? waterblock ek made specifically for DirectCUII cards.
> 
> My question in, since asus matrix 580 is also a DirectCUII cooler or something, reckon the block for the 580 DirectCUII will work with it? Or my only option is a universal waterblock?
> 
> Thanks ^_^


Google 580 DCII vs matrix and find some nude pics and see if all the mounting holes are the same


----------



## MorbEIn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saint19;15355764*
> According to EK cooling configurator, you need the VGA universal block and add some heatsinks for the rest other components.
> 
> Check here: http://www.coolingconfigurator.com/step1_complist


Yeh, checked that one already, just wondering if somebody here actually tried the DCUII waterblock on the matrix. ^_^


----------



## MMJA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MorbEIn;15356602*
> Yeh, checked that one already, just wondering if somebody here actually tried the DCUII waterblock on the matrix. ^_^


I'm pretty sure the Matrix has a different PCB to the 580 DCII since its got 19 phases of PWM, on board buttons and other stuff the 580 DCII doesn't have.


----------



## saint19

The PCB is very different, take a look of this two pictures. The holes for the GPU chip cooler are the same but not the others one.

DirectCU II

http://img12.imageshack.us/img12/354/dckort2.jpg

Matrix

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ASUS/GeForce_GTX_580_Matrix/images/front.jpg


----------



## MorbEIn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saint19;15357165*
> The PCB is very different, take a look of this two pictures. The holes for the GPU chip cooler are the same but not the others one.
> 
> DirectCU II
> 
> http://img12.imageshack.us/img12/354/dckort2.jpg
> 
> Matrix
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ASUS/GeForce_GTX_580_Matrix/images/front.jpg


yeh, seems like it, I reckon i dont have a choice but use a universal waterblock.. thanks for the help ^_^


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MorbEIn;15357191*
> yeh, seems like it, I reckon i dont have a choice but use a universal waterblock.. thanks for the help ^_^


Your welcome, let us know the final result.


----------



## erik257

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trisx*


Running GTS450 Direct CU on OC'ed 950/1900/2000 1.125V @ 38c Idle @ 58c Full Load

This is for my gpu-z validation GTS450 DCU

Count me in dude










man you're sexy c4f got buried under that cable mess, such a pitty...
but nice temp on the overclock!








*YOU'RE IN, DUDE!!!*









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Panickypress*


i'm in no mean to spam this thread but...
finally got around to oc'ing them dcII's-
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/z2867/
first ever gpu oc ever!!! this is awesome for me










nice overclock, you're gpu-z has been *UPDATED!*

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MMJA*


Quote:



Originally Posted by *whitingnick*


I own this guy:

ASUS ENGTX570
DirectCUII Triple Slot

Lemme in your club!










Post *a pic* up and *GPU-z validation* to be accepted.










thanks *MMJA*


----------



## connzy

hey guys,
just updating. found my stable max oc on afterburner. 950/1350 (cant go any higher on afterburner) running at 1.175volts.
max temps on 3dmark11 were 64'C.. overall score = P5786 (3dmark now says "your score is comparable to similar systems" YAY









benchmark at 720p on furmark max temp of 74'C (is that to high for full load?)

3dmark results
http://3dmark.com/healthcheck/3dm11/2040940

GPUZ
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/ekzc/

please update me







thanks!


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Got my DCII finished this am. Check it out.










Some info on the fans.

The DCII fan's, on the 2 slot version are Everflow brand fans. The smaller 11 blade fan is a T1208010SH model. High speed, 80mm x 10mm fan. There is nothing on their website about data about the fan. My closest assumption is its around 25-30CFM @ 100% @ 4000RPM. I don't have any info on the other larger fan over the GPU.
Basically I replaced the 80mm x 10mm fan with a 92mm x 25mm fan. Going from about 15CFM in gaming, to about 40-45CFM during gaming... I'm not at my desktop this weekend but I'll get comparison charts of the temps in OCCT when I'm back. When you take off the black cover of the gfx card there's alu rails that they're mounted on, those rails are exactly 92mm apart, perfect for a 92mm fan to be glued on...
I'll probably get the ghetto award for the card but I played a little bit of BC2 yesterday when I got it done, 44C was max temp while gaming....not bad!


----------



## BoomBox

I'll post pics a bit later. I don't have a multi-card reader in my rig. I have 2 CUII 6970s in crossfire.


----------



## cre3d

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/aswqk/


----------



## EVILNOK

Just got mine a few weeks ago. ASUS GTX 570 Direct CUII.
















The blue stick under the end of the card is a Bic mechanical pencil I emptied then cut the tube down with a Dremel.


----------



## connzy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*


The blue stick under the end of the card is a Bic mechanical pencil I emptied then cut the tube down with a Dremel.










 YESS! ghetto modding. you get +rep for that


----------



## XT-107

add me please . screenshots


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connzy;15405729*
> YESS! ghetto modding. you get +rep for that


lol thanks. You can't really tell from that pic but the tube color matches my LEDs too.


----------



## williampv

direct cu II and h80 lol add me !


----------



## Preim

Has anyone sli'd the 570's? would they be too close to stay cool? haha


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cre3d;15403837*
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/aswqk/
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/kYLsK.jpg


some serious clocks there!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK;15403861*
> Just got mine a few weeks ago. ASUS GTX 570 Direct CUII.
> http://img840.imageshack.us/img840/3918/asusgpuz.png
> http://img7.imageshack.us/img7/2206/1011088.jpg
> The blue stick under the end of the card is a Bic mechanical pencil I emptied then cut the tube down with a Dremel.


i've alwasy liked the pencil idea








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XT-107;15407800*
> add me please . screenshots


you three are up in the list, *UPDATED!*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *williampv;15410511*
> direct cu II and h80 lol add me !
> http://i1194.photobucket.com/albums/aa366/willthekiller1/IMG_0454.jpg
> http://i1194.photobucket.com/albums/aa366/willthekiller1/Sanstitre-3.png


now, i must admit that's one unique solution, however, i need your stock matrix gpu-z and pic before i can update both your default and with h80 results up into the list.

this club is all about the directcu performance, h2o and ln2 are welcome but not without stock cooling results









btw, that matrix cooler is simply strapped onto the pcb with that ziptie? hehe, some crazy ideas there!


----------



## The Doc

At the risk of repeating myself... (and apologies if I do)...

I recently built a new gaming rig, and decided to opt for a pair of Asus HD 6950 direct CUII cards in crossfire. Upon initial installation ,the cards seemed fine, but it soon transpired that these 'amazing' coolers weren't all they were cracked up to be!

My Idle temps were as follows...

Top card...










Bottom card...










So out of curiosity, I decided to remove the sinks from the cards...










This is what the sinks looked like, and as you can see, the mating surface was very uneven (notice the ridges in the heat pipes), and it definitely needed some work!










I decided to use a flat, honing stone to lap the surface and I didn't spend a lot of time on it, but here is the result of the first lapping job...










As you can see, the difference was quite substantial, so I continued to lap the second card in the same manner, and after installing the cards, I observed the following temperatures...

Top card










Bottom card...










Now far be it from me to say that my Asus cards weren't as good as they could have been, but the 'before and after' temperatures were taken within an hour of each other at similar ambiant temperatures... so I'll let you make up your own mind after that!

I now have both GPU's on custom water blocks, and running extremely low temperatures, but on stock coolers running furmark, the highest temperature the top card reached, was 69 deg C, whereas I've heard of people reaching 90+ degrees with the same cards!

Decide for yourself whether it's worth the effort or not!


----------



## erik257

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Preim*


Has anyone sli'd the 570's? would they be too close to stay cool? haha


i'd say so, your top card will be much hotter than the bottom one...

look into the thread, there are a few people running dual sli with 570/580 cards, i've found you one here, http://www.overclock.net/graphics-ca...l#post14300270, but if you look into the thread, there should be a few more people talked about sli temps.


----------



## Preim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *erik257*


i'd say so, your top card will be much hotter than the bottom one...

look into the thread, there are a few people running dual sli with 570/580 cards, i've found you one here, http://www.overclock.net/graphics-ca...l#post14300270, but if you look into the thread, there should be a few more people talked about sli temps.


Hmm, guess ill go for standard cards for sli, thanks!


----------



## connzy

erik257, 
could you please update my oc on the first page to 950/1350, gpu and 3dmark11 proof on page 64.
thank you


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Wow, The DOC,

Right on with your observation.

My card is now hitting 76C after I put new paste on my chip. Reason why its so bad, the heatsink actually isn't flat at all. I noticed after I put new TIM on my chip that a good 1/3 of the chip wasn't even getting in contact with the heatsink. I'll need to either grind down the surface to make it more flat, or just reTIM it again with more paste...

I also feel that the heatsink design is a bit lousy. Meaning, I feel theres not enough pressure on the chip from the heatsink. I might look into removing the bumpout screws in the heatsink and adding bigger screws, making sure not to tighten it too much. But if I press on the fan housing up on the PCB, I notice that it moves, meaning there's space between the PCB/Chip and the heatsink...Certainly alot of thermal loss there...

Update:
Ok so I just replaced the screws for the heatsink. They're much better, they don't have any springs and they hold the heatsink on the chip much tighter. Thank you arctic cooling... However, it looks like either the chip is not flat or the heatsink. Basically the entire front side by where the heatpipes go out is completely exposed. Basically to make up for this I'll need more thermal paste. This could be a possible reason why ASUS uses so much thermal paste on their cards...to makeup for imperfections in the chip or heatsink... Once I get the new thermal paste and put enough on the heatsink and chip I should be operating at maximum cooling performance... hopefully


----------



## Sickened1

Not sure if anyone else has this problem. But my card gets CRAZY hot. In BF3 im talking 102*C. Not really comfortable with that. Anyone know of problems/fixes to help bring temps down.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Gotta be either lose screws for the heatsink, no TIM, or bad TIM.

Take it apart to find out. Should be topping out at or close to 70C


----------



## Sickened1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*


Gotta be either lose screws for the heatsink, no TIM, or bad TIM.

Take it apart to find out. Should be topping out at or close to 70C


The weirdest part is, the GPU heatsink isn't hot to the touch. Wonder if i have a bad sensor. Either way, im going to take it out and see whats up.


----------



## cre3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sickened1*


The weirdest part is, the GPU heatsink isn't hot to the touch. Wonder if i have a bad sensor. Either way, im going to take it out and see whats up.


I would lean towards a bad contact/TIM application if the heatsink isn't heating up that much. Though I suppose a faulty sensor isn't out of the question..


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sickened1*


The weirdest part is, the GPU heatsink isn't hot to the touch. Wonder if i have a bad sensor. Either way, im going to take it out and see whats up.


Hence the application of TIM being bad. It should be pretty warm.

The TIM has to be alot due to the poor grooves in the heatpipes...


----------



## One_too

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sickened1;15452372*
> Not sure if anyone else has this problem. But my card gets CRAZY hot. In BF3 im talking 102*C. Not really comfortable with that. Anyone know of problems/fixes to help bring temps down.


And how it's your fan profile??


----------



## Evil-Jester

alright so new hardware is installed and now the new OC begins. hear is my cpu so far http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2066886 now working on my GPU







going for new high score


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Evil-Jester*


alright so new hardware is installed and now the new OC begins. hear is my cpu so far http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2066886 now working on my GPU







going for new high score










Why would you OC your FSB? People tell me its death for any component on your mobo... Like it'll destroy your PCI lines and stuff...

Why are you clocking so high? I'm running 4.4GHz @ 1.248V with temps never hitting 60C... Running BF3 I don't even get close to maxing out my CPU.


----------



## Evil-Jester

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S;15472866*
> Why would you OC your FSB? People tell me its death for any component on your mobo... Like it'll destroy your PCI lines and stuff...
> 
> Why are you clocking so high? I'm running 4.4GHz @ 1.248V with temps never hitting 60C... Running BF3 I don't even get close to maxing out my CPU.


got lazy and hit the auto OC that came with my Mobo. it was pushing farther but i felt 5 is more then far plus its not running that all the time its set up so it only OC's when im gaming or when i need it. the New EFUI is still new to me but once i get comfortable with it im going to re-OC but follow a guide.

But as im not running it 24/7 at that voltage and whatnot im not to worried

EDIT: this better?? http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2068376


----------



## Mactox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Preim;15430315*
> Has anyone sli'd the 570's? would they be too close to stay cool? haha


I sli'd the 580's, as long as you have about 1 slot of open space between the two cards you're set. I had mine directly underneath eachother at the beginning and my top card would get extremely high temperatures and the fan would jump to 100% at times.

After moving the bottom card 1 slot down they both run with about 5 degrees difference (idle: 35 - load: 65).


----------



## mikupoiss

One can also remove the shroud off the top card if both cards have to sit close.


----------



## Preim

The only reason i would buy this card is for the shroud LOL


----------



## The Doc

For anyone experiencing very high temperatures on these cards...

Firstly, I'm going to state that the following is merely my opinion, which I am basing on my own personal experience with the Direct CU II.

In my opinion, there is too much weight hanging on those 4 springs, and I believe the springs aren't strong enough to maintain full contact between the GPU and the sink.

I purchased my first 6950 a few months ago, and when I first installed it the temperature was rising very rapidly and reaching around 92 deg C within 15 seconds of starting Furmark. I knew this couldn't be right, so I ran Furmark for a second time, and this time, while it was running, I got a hold of the heat pipes at the end of the card, to see if it felt as hot as it was reporting. As I took hold of one of the heat pipes, I noticed that the rate at which the temperature was rising, slowed quite considerably, and maxed out at 84 deg, as opposed to the previous reading of 92 deg.

I had a quick eureka moment... I removed the card, wrapped a few cable ties around (just where the shroud narrows) to take some of the weight, tightened the cable ties a little and reinstalled the card. The difference was amazing, the card now reached 76 deg C max, and lapping the sink brought this down to around 70 deg.

It's my opinion that hanging the weight of the cooler, shroud and fans from those 4 little springs (it's mostly hanging from 2 springs really, the other 2 are acting as a fulcrum), is the reason these cards are overheating. I think the weight is pulling the sink away from the GPU, so If you have one of these and it's getting hot, wrap a few cable ties around the centre of the card, to suspend the weight of the heat sink, then see how your temps are.

Like I say, this is only my opinion, and there may be nothing wrong with the design of the cards, but give it a try.


----------



## saint19

Hi guys.

I found this today, looks like a full cover wb for the GTX 580 DCII

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=207_160_878_880&products_id=18398


----------



## The Doc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saint19;15486255*
> Hi guys.
> 
> I found this today, looks like a full cover wb for the GTX 580 DCII
> 
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=207_160_878_880&products_id=18398


http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/shop/ek-fc580-dcii-acetal-en-nickel.html

Much cheaper


----------



## GamerDaPro

Hi guys, I've just found this awesome org. and I'd like to join.
I have my asus EAH6950DCII fully unlocked to 6970.

Here are my screenshots:

1. the one with my info about the card, gpu-z, 3dmark11, and SmartDoctor. *Here*

2. photo of my card, and rig. *Here*


----------



## The Doc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GamerDaPro;15488602*
> Hi guys, I've just found this awesome org. and I'd like to join.
> I have my asus EAH6950DCII fully unlocked to 6970.
> 
> Here are my screenshots:
> 
> 1. the one with my info about the card, gpu-z, 3dmark11, and SmartDoctor. *Here*
> 
> 2. photo of my card, and rig. *Here*


Are your RAM modules in the correct channels?

Also.... If you're planning on overclocking your rig, you should probably use an 8 pin EATX connector instead of a 4 pin.


----------



## GamerDaPro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Doc;15488997*
> Are your RAM modules in the correct channels?
> 
> Also.... If you're planning on overclocking your rig, you should probably use an 8 pin EATX connector instead of a 4 pin.


The RAMs were in single channel when I took the photo.

Also, why should I use a 8pin one instead of the 6?please explain. it overclocks just fine, I hit a stable 1000mhz with it. It is a bit hotter than usual though, but on stock clocks too. Nevermind, I've just read your post.

Edit: I might try the stuff with the cable ties. But wouldn't it break, or curve the PCB?


----------



## The Doc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GamerDaPro;15489553*
> The RAMs were in single channel when I took the photo.
> 
> Also, why should I use a 8pin one instead of the 6?please explain. it overclocks just fine, I hit a stable 1000mhz with it. It is a bit hotter than usual though, but on stock clocks too. Nevermind, I've just read your post.
> 
> *Edit: I might try the stuff with the cable ties. But wouldn't it break, or curve the PCB?*


There's a metal bar down the front side of the PCB on my 6950.


----------



## mikupoiss

Find something to support the card. It will slant badly over time.
I think The Doc meant your motherboard 8pin.


----------



## GamerDaPro

I see now, but I have the same question, why should I use 8pins instead of 4?

Also, I found a solution for the stability of the heatsink, I made the following: attached a metal cutting to the top of the card, so it pushes the gpu to the heatsink, and the pcb doesn't curve. Shown on the pic. below.

Also, my card was taken apart in the shop where I bought it, thats why i had difficulties with the heatsink(it was dirty, etc.).And I think something is missing from my card apart from the metal bars on the sides that The Doc mentioned before.

Could anyone tell me what was originally on the areas on my card marked with red?


----------



## The Doc

There should be a metal bar along the front edge of the card... yours appears to be missing.

What is the idea behind the red plate?


----------



## GamerDaPro

Well, actually here is how the card looks like now:









And due to the weight of the heatsink, the pcb will bend over time, like this:









But, if I attach a really stiff steel plate to the top of it, it will push the center of the pcb to the heatsink too, so it cannot bend.










see it?


----------



## mikupoiss

Umm... It doesn't bend like your schematic depicts it.
You're forgetting the back end is supported by the case bracket.

What bends is the front right corner (looking at the card from the side).


----------



## Skrillex

Will be joining later guys, got my 570 DirectCUII coming today!


----------



## The Doc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikupoiss;15517911*
> Umm... It doesn't bend like your schematic depicts it.
> You're forgetting the back end is supported by the case bracket.
> 
> What bends is the front right corner (looking at the card from the side).


Correct... Here's a thread about it.

http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/1003177-asus-gtx580-directcu-ii-sagging.html



















It appears there is no bar down the edge of that card either. Maybe it was only introduced on the Rev 2 cards. Does anyone know if this is the case?

Also, I just noticed this...










The bar was present on your original photo... someone has stolen it.


----------



## GamerDaPro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikupoiss;15517911*
> Umm... It doesn't bend like your schematic depicts it.
> You're forgetting the back end is supported by the case bracket.
> 
> What bends is the front right corner (looking at the card from the side).


Yes I know.But honestly, I don't really care about the front of the card. The pcb is flexible enough to survive it without breaking. The problem actually was with the connection between the gpu and the heatsink, and it is solved now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Doc;15520167*
> It appears there is no bar down the edge of that card either. Maybe it was only introduced on the Rev 2 cards. Does anyone know if this is the case?
> 
> Also, I just noticed this...
> The bar was present on your original photo... someone has stolen it.


Yeah, that was an another 6950DCII card, I didn't think that photo is that old. I had to give that card back because it was damaged, and now I have this one.

Anyways thanks for your help.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

The problem isn't the PCB. The PCB isn't that flexible. The issue is the 4 screws that use springs. Replacing the screws to ones that attach to the PCB is just fine. The standoffs will keep the PCB flat on the heatsink, that isn't the issue. That metal plate on the other side of the chip is prettymuch pointless...if your standoffs aren't flat, then when you get screws to fit snug with the PCB, then the PCB won't be flat...

Plus the other side of the chip on the PCB needs cooling, covering it up with a non-vented metal plate in my opinion is a bad idea... those top components get very hot...as hot as the GPU...

you might want to take a look at what I did to my DCII GTX560 here, http://www.overclock.net/nvidia-cooling/1156145-modifying-heat-spreader-gtx-560-guide.html#post15514456


----------



## MMJA

I wonder why the Radeon card have the reinforcing brace whereas the Geforce cards don't. I pull my PCI-e cables tight upwards so that helps support the card a bit, but you can still see some flex.


----------



## Derek1387

Anyone know how/if you can unlock the voltage control on the 6870 Asus card??? I cant seem to adjust it in Afterburner.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Hey everyone!

I was hoping for a little advice! Is it possible to run 2x 6970 DirectCUii on a sabertooth P67 mobo? I have the 650D case. I'm concerned about the possible heat issues as this case has no side window fan option for air on the cards. Any advice is good advice!


----------



## Evil-Jester

so i got new parts and a new case so time for a new Case pic









just ripped this from my other posting of it so.

Alright so i might as well do this right. So this is my case build/mod. sorry i didnt get more pics but im sure you get the point of what i did







also add me to the club. Once my mom gets back from Europe with my good camera ill take better shots

So hear is my new parts 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

alright so all my parts are rigged in 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

getting my PSU and vid card to fit



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

a better looking shot of my GPU and it also shows my clearance of my cables on my H100.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Top shot to show off my Grill



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

all up and running on my desk that i made











Uploaded with ImageShack.us

tell me what you all think? i still need to make a window but that can be done later and still need to change out a few fans but same thing its not a priority atm


----------



## GamerDaPro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*


The problem isn't the PCB. The PCB isn't that flexible. The issue is the 4 screws that use springs. Replacing the screws to ones that attach to the PCB is just fine. The standoffs will keep the PCB flat on the heatsink, that isn't the issue. That metal plate on the other side of the chip is prettymuch pointless...if your standoffs aren't flat, then when you get screws to fit snug with the PCB, then the PCB won't be flat...

Plus the other side of the chip on the PCB needs cooling, covering it up with a non-vented metal plate in my opinion is a bad idea... those top components get very hot...as hot as the GPU...

you might want to take a look at what I did to my DCII GTX560 here, http://www.overclock.net/nvidia-cool...l#post15514456


I already showed what happens, if there are only 4 strings pushing the pcb to the heatsink, no matter if the pcb is flat, or there are standoffs on it, it will bend anyways. So I reinforced it with a strong plate, so it pushes everything in the center to the heatsink, and those components aren't a problem there, I found the front of the card, and the vram modules much hotter, and I wondered why aren't they cooled. Also, I checked the link you posted, good job there, I won't try it though, I don't have really skilled hands, and this card was too expensive for ruining it.
And my temps are fine now, they don't go over 71Â°C in furmark while running with 960/1500 clocks on 1.175V VDDC, I tested it over 2 hours.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Derek1387*


Anyone know how/if you can unlock the voltage control on the 6870 Asus card??? I cant seem to adjust it in Afterburner.


You can't. MSI Afterburner doesn't support DCUII cards as far as I know, you can try ASUS SmartDoctor.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*


Hey everyone!

I was hoping for a little advice! Is it possible to run 2x 6970 DirectCUii on a sabertooth P67 mobo? I have the 650D case. I'm concerned about the possible heat issues as this case has no side window fan option for air on the cards. Any advice is good advice!


It is possible, I wouldn't do it though due to the lack of space between the two cards.The upper card would get too hot because it can't sip in enough air. I think I saw a dual DCII card setup somewhere, where the person got them run on optimal temperature, but I don't remember where.
You can always try it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Evil-Jester*


so i got new parts and a new case so time for a new Case pic









just ripped this from my other posting of it so.

Alright so i might as well do this right. So this is my case build/mod. sorry i didnt get more pics but im sure you get the point of what i did







also add me to the club. Once my mom gets back from Europe with my good camera ill take better shots

So hear is my new parts 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

alright so all my parts are rigged in 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

getting my PSU and vid card to fit



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

a better looking shot of my GPU and it also shows my clearance of my cables on my H100.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Top shot to show off my Grill



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

all up and running on my desk that i made











Uploaded with ImageShack.us

tell me what you all think? i still need to make a window but that can be done later and still need to change out a few fans but same thing its not a priority atm


Pretty nice setup you have there, I really like the position of the mobo, and the card in that case.


----------



## mikupoiss

Mother of god... I just realised my 570 fans have never gone past 25% load








I tested it last night (yea, first time after having the card for 3 months







) trying to make a few balanced AB profiles for it.
I cranked voltage to 1.1 (I'm usually [email protected]) etc and thought "oh maybe I should hit higher fanspeed for higher clocks and pushed it to 40%. Man that was loud as hell









So I realised... how good cooling the DCII solution really is


----------



## NFL

Trying to get myself a DCII GTX 580...but no luck so far


----------



## spinejam

Has anyone successfully "unlocked" an Asus 6950 DCII (2gb)? If so, which bios did you use? tia!


----------



## GamerDaPro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spinejam;15556029*
> Has anyone successfully "unlocked" an Asus 6950 DCII (2gb)? If so, which bios did you use? tia!


I used this one: http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/95911/Asus.HD6970.2048.110106.html and it worked pretty nice so far, I didn't have any problems with it yet. (unlocked it 3 months ago)


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connzy;15430662*
> erik257,
> could you please update my oc on the first page to 950/1350, gpu and 3dmark11 proof on page 64.
> thank you


*done!*








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GamerDaPro;15488602*
> Hi guys, I've just found this awesome org. and I'd like to join.
> I have my asus EAH6950DCII fully unlocked to 6970.
> 
> Here are my screenshots:
> 
> 1. the one with my info about the card, gpu-z, 3dmark11, and SmartDoctor. *Here*
> 
> 2. photo of my card, and rig. *Here*


*UPDATED*









on a side note, am i the only one here that's experiencing higher temps after taking apart the cooler on the DCII card?

i tried dot method, cross method, star method, tried mx2, mx3, noctua nt-h1, no luck.

the card used to idle at about 32'c, now 35~36'c ish...i mean even temps right now isn't anywhere near high enough to be concerned about, but knowing the temps could be a couple of 'c lower than stock config, instead it's sitting 3~4'c higher annoys me somewhat...any thoughts people?


----------



## MMJA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1387;15552265*
> Anyone know how/if you can unlock the voltage control on the 6870 Asus card??? I cant seem to adjust it in Afterburner.


What version of MSI Afterburner are you using? If you're using 2.1.0 then no it doesn't support voltage control on non reference cards. Get the latest 2.2.0 beta (up to beta 8 now) and it supports voltage control on DirectCU II cards. I can adjust the voltage on my GTX 570 DCII with 2.2.0 beta 8.

Here is the link to 2.2.0 beta 8.


----------



## Keyan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erik257;15566628*
> *done!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *UPDATED*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on a side note, am i the only one here that's experiencing higher temps after taking apart the cooler on the DCII card?
> 
> i tried dot method, cross method, star method, tried mx2, mx3, noctua nt-h1, no luck.
> 
> the card used to idle at about 32'c, now 35~36'c ish...i mean even temps right now isn't anywhere near high enough to be concerned about, but knowing the temps could be a couple of 'c lower than stock config, instead it's sitting 3~4'c higher annoys me somewhat...any thoughts people?


http://www.overclock.net/showthread.php?t=1156145

May want to read that thread. I think the OEM paste is also used as a thick agent to push the head spreader onto the chip - and when you replace the paste, it spreads and doesn't hold everything as tight

Sent from my Droid X via Tapatalk


----------



## GamerDaPro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erik257;15566628*
> *UPDATED*


Thanks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MMJA;15566920*
> What version of MSI Afterburner are you using? If you're using 2.1.0 then no it doesn't support voltage control on non reference cards. Get the latest 2.2.0 beta (up to beta 8 now) and it supports voltage control on DirectCU II cards. I can adjust the voltage on my GTX 570 DCII with 2.2.0 beta 8.
> 
> Here is the link to 2.2.0 beta 8.


Doesn't work for my 6950/70.


----------



## Mactox

doesn't work for amd cards


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mactox;15568997*
> doesn't work for amd cards


Try editing the .bat file for unlock voltage.


----------



## Derek1387

Quote:



Originally Posted by *saint19*


Try editing the .bat file for unlock voltage.


How?


----------



## The Doc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GamerDaPro;15555010*
> It is possible, I wouldn't do it though due to the lack of space between the two cards.The upper card would get too hot because it can't sip in enough air. I think I saw a dual DCII card setup somewhere, where the person got them run on optimal temperature, but I don't remember where.
> You can always try it.


There's absolutely no problem running 2 X 6970 Direct CU II cards with the minimal (3/8"?) gap between the cards. All you need to do is set up a fan profile in MSI Afterburner, and you won't have a problem. I've done this on a friend's PC and the top card temp never went over 78 deg C


----------



## GamerDaPro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Doc*


There's absolutely no problem running 2 X 6970 Direct CU II cards with the minimal (3/8"?) gap between the cards. All you need to do is set up a fan profile in MSI Afterburner, and you won't have a problem. I've done this on a friend's PC and the top card temp never went over 78 deg C


My another pci Slot is directly under the card, and another card would completely block the air flow to the another one, maybe the space between the slots may differ in different motherboards.


----------



## Aventadoor

Hi!

I own a DirectCU II 580 and I want a second one for SLI!
But which motherboards do you guys prefer for these 3-slot cards?


----------



## spinejam

One of my Asus 6950 DCII 2GB flashed fine w/ that 6970 bios -- thanks GamerDaPro!

Going to try the second one tonight!


----------



## appler

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/knc6m/

Asus GTX 550ti OCed from 975mhz to 1030mhz on air and stable at about 40-50'c full load


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keyan*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/showthread.php?t=1156145
> May want to read that thread. I think the OEM paste is also used as a thick agent to push the head spreader onto the chip - and when you replace the paste, it spreads and doesn't hold everything as tight
> Sent from my Droid X via Tapatalk


thanks Keyan









i just had a closer inspection earlier at the heatsink on my 580, it didn't appear to be tightly in contact with the chip. specially around the edges there were visible gaps, i guess i will have to take it apart sometime and try to sort that out. i've however tightened the 4 springy screws that are holding the heatsink onto the chip, idle temps seem to have dropped a degree, lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Hi!
> I own a DirectCU II 580 and I want a second one for SLI!
> But which motherboards do you guys prefer for these 3-slot cards?


sli 2 triple slots...whichever motherboard that has 2 pci x16/x8 lanes that are 4 slots apart







for instance asus rampage iii extreme for 1366, or the asus maximus iv extreme for 1155. i'm a sucker asus fan, but i'm sure some high end gigabyte or other brands do pcie slots 4 lanes apart, you just have to do some digging








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *appler*
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/knc6m/
> Asus GTX 550ti OCed from 975mhz to 1030mhz on air and stable at about 40-50'c full load


your screenshot is way too small, can't see anything in that gpuz window! your gpuz validation link is ok though, i'm guessing that's a 550ti top dc card you have there?

if you wanna be listed as a member with your 550ti, i need a pic of your card in your rig, cheers


----------



## appler

Inside


Outside with box

The screenshot was because i have 2 monitors lol ill fix that in a minute.

And asus FTW i also have their ROG series G74sx that I upgraded!


----------



## ryanboi1111

bring it back for the x58 school :b





















lol



any body know any good walter block for engtx 570 card ?


----------



## Floriante

I cannot decide between Asus Directcu2 980 gtx VS Gigabyte Windforce 3x

Which one is more silent?


----------



## albatross_

add me in please! Direct CUII 6970!


----------



## ryanboi1111

i would go for the Asus Directcu2 980 gtx

asus normaly quieter but then again the new 7s ati cards are out very soon


----------



## mikupoiss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryanboi1111*
> 
> bring it back for the x58 school :b
> any body know any good walter block for engtx 570 card ?


Why did you buy DCII card if you want to lc it lol
But anyway, EK waterblocks has something new for 570/580 DCII cards


----------



## Evil-Jester

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikupoiss*
> 
> Why did you buy DCII card if you want to lc it lol
> But anyway, EK waterblocks has something new for 570/580 DCII cards


you water cool it so you can push your OC further then you can on air







now that i think of this i now am wondering if i wanna get a WB now :|


----------



## Evil-Jester

Also on a side note. I DEMAND MY PIC BE UPDATED ARG .... jkin but ya needs and update for me please and thanks.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connzy*
> 
> hey guys,
> just updating. found my stable max oc on afterburner. 950/1350 (cant go any higher on afterburner) running at 1.175volts.
> max temps on 3dmark11 were 64'C.. overall score = P5786 (3dmark now says "your score is comparable to similar systems" YAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> benchmark at 720p on furmark max temp of 74'C (is that to high for full load?)
> 3dmark results
> http://3dmark.com/healthcheck/3dm11/2040940
> GPUZ
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/ekzc/
> please update me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks!


mate, your 3dmark11 link doesn't work anymore, try fix it if you can







cheers!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *appler*
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/819/applercomputer.jpg
> Inside
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/802/applerdeasktopwgpubox.jpg
> Outside with box
> The screenshot was because i have 2 monitors lol ill fix that in a minute.
> And asus FTW i also have their ROG series G74sx that I upgraded!


g74sx? that's epic! wish i had the cash for that, have fun with it








oh btw, you've been *UPDATED*!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryanboi1111*
> 
> bring it back for the x58 school :b
> http://www.overclock.net/image/id/928591/width/525/height/700
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/image/id/928627/width/600/height/450
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> http://www.overclock.net/image/id/928640/width/600/height/450
> any body know any good walter block for engtx 570 card ?


yes, ek has water blocks for 570 dc2s. btw, add a gpu-z validation, so i can add you to the members list, that is if you wanna join








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Floriante*
> 
> I cannot decide between Asus Directcu2 980 gtx VS Gigabyte Windforce 3x
> Which one is more silent?


never had a a gigabyte card before, but what i can tell you is that, my 580 is set to auto fan at the moment, and at idle it's literally silent, can't hear it at all, and my case is just 2 feet from where i sit. during load it's pretty silent as well, you won't hear the fans at all while you're gaming.
so can't compare to the windforce, but i'm certain if you ended up getting the asus 580, you won't be disappointed with it's acoustics!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *albatross_*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/image/id/940750/width/600/height/450
> [UR]http://www.overclock.net/image/id/940754/width/392/height/486[/URL]
> add me in please! Direct CUII 6970!


*UPDATED*! now overclock that beast and post back gpu-z!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil-Jester*
> 
> Also on a side note. I DEMAND MY PIC BE UPDATED ARG .... jkin but ya needs and update for me please and thanks.
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


sir, you've been *UPDATED*!


----------



## nagle3092

Anyone know what aftermarket heatsinks fit in the 460 Dcu? I picked one up after selling my 6950 and now wanna get it as quiet as possible.


----------



## mikupoiss

Your DCU cooling loud? :O


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikupoiss*
> 
> Your DCU cooling loud? :O


Compared to the rest of my rig, yeah. Still its a lot quieter than that TOXIC I had, but I'm not satisfied with it yet.


----------



## yesitsmario

Can't wait for a 7970 DirectCU!


----------



## GamerDaPro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> Compared to the rest of my rig, yeah. Still its a lot quieter than that TOXIC I had, but I'm not satisfied with it yet.


People, why do you even care about the noise, I bet that street noise, or the TV in the background is much louder than the pc.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yesitsmario*
> 
> Can't wait for a 7970 DirectCU!


Yeah, I am really curious about that new 28nm, and the faster memory. I might spare some money for the 7990 one, if it comes with direct CUII


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GamerDaPro*
> 
> People, why do you even care about the noise, I bet that street noise, or the TV in the background is much louder than the pc.
> Yeah, I am really curious about that new 28nm, and the faster memory. I might spare some money for the 7990 one, if it comes with direct CUII


Maybe its because I work graveyard and the only time I get on my comp is late at night on my days off. There is no ambient noise to drown out my computer, since its in a room by itself at the end of my house. If you don't care about noise that's your preference, but don't go acting like you know what's best for someone else.


----------



## Extreme2




----------



## GamerDaPro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> Maybe its because I work graveyard and the only time I get on my comp is late at night on my days off. There is no ambient noise to drown out my computer, since its in a room by itself at the end of my house. If you don't care about noise that's your preference, but don't go acting like you know what's best for someone else.


I didn't say what is good for you, it may depend on people. The majority buy a high-end computer for gaming, which is better with sound, so they hardly ever hear the computer noise.
A High-end pc needs cooling, so you always need to take the hot air away from the computer, and the best way to do it is using fans, which comes with noise.
If you don't play games, or don't even edit videos, Then why do you buy such an expensive computer? You can buy 3 cheaper ones with mostly passive cooling, or slow fans, and you can still use the internet, watch videos, and so on.

Of course, if you wish, buy a gamer computer and just spend 200 extra bucks for a quietness, however you will never hear it if you play games.By the way if you keep typing, you will notice that your keyboard is much more annoying, and your typing is louder than the pc. However you may have never noticed it, because you focused on the screen.


----------



## Metro.Is.King

Hi. just got a Asus Direct CU II GTX 570. here is the photo, ive also included a pic of an overclocked (895/2025) run of heaven benchmark maxed.

can anyone please tell me how to unlock the voltage control to values like 1.2V or up to 1.3V im sure these cards' VRMs can handle those voltages. MSI Afterburner allows me to go to a max volatge of 1.125V





VSYNC was on btw, im sure this beats many stock GTX 580s


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GamerDaPro*
> 
> I didn't say what is good for you, it may depend on people. The majority buy a high-end computer for gaming, which is better with sound, so they hardly ever hear the computer noise.
> A High-end pc needs cooling, so you always need to take the hot air away from the computer, and the best way to do it is using fans, which comes with noise.
> If you don't play games, or don't even edit videos, Then why do you buy such an expensive computer? You can buy 3 cheaper ones with mostly passive cooling, or slow fans, and you can still use the internet, watch videos, and so on.
> Of course, if you wish, buy a gamer computer and just spend 200 extra bucks for a quietness, however you will never hear it if you play games.By the way if you keep typing, you will notice that your keyboard is much more annoying, and your typing is louder than the pc. However you may have never noticed it, because you focused on the screen.


Do you game 24/7? I know I don't and for the times I'm not I don't wanna hear the fans. Obviously a high end computer produces heat that needs to be expelled but with a little knowledge you can find a way to do it very quietly. The focus here though is when I'm not gaming and just browsing or whatnot. When your gaming your usually focusing on the game so you rarely notice the noise unless its like the Toxic I had. When I'm not gaming, the gpu fan at idle shouldn't be getting my attention. BTW keyboards only make noise when typed on so its not a bother.


----------



## znarf

Hi,

count me in, got 2 X ENGTX 560Ti Direct CUII TOP

GPU Z validation 22 Nov. 2011.png 252k .png file


----------



## znarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *znarf*
> 
> Hi,
> count me in, got 2 X ENGTX 560Ti Direct CUII TOP at 1000Mhz / 2000Mhz / 1.100mV
> 
> 
> GPU Z validation 22 Nov. 2011.png 252k .png file


sorry forgot to post my OC and GPU Z validation photos


----------



## GamerDaPro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> Do you game 24/7? I know I don't and for the times I'm not I don't wanna hear the fans. Obviously a high end computer produces heat that needs to be expelled but with a little knowledge you can find a way to do it very quietly. The focus here though is when I'm not gaming and just browsing or whatnot. When your gaming your usually focusing on the game so you rarely notice the noise unless its like the Toxic I had. When I'm not gaming, the gpu fan at idle shouldn't be getting my attention. BTW keyboards only make noise when typed on so its not a bother.


You can always turn the fan speed down, or search a program which automatically turns them down, or just write one whatever... It isn't a problem if the cpu-gpu idles at 50-60°C, it doesn't have to be in the 30-40°C criteria, just don't forget to turn up the fanspeed, whenever you decide to do something which needs a lot of calculating(aka cpu/gpu usage).

The only thing when this "quietness" is important is when you are folding(if you do), after some time the computer noise gets annoying, but why would someone sit still next to a computer, and do nothing.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GamerDaPro*
> 
> You can always turn the fan speed down, or search a program which automatically turns them down, or just write one whatever... It isn't a problem if the cpu-gpu idles at 50-60°C, it doesn't have to be in the 30-40°C criteria, just don't forget to turn up the fanspeed, whenever you decide to do something which needs a lot of calculating(aka cpu/gpu usage).
> The only thing when this "quietness" is important is when you are folding(if you do), after some time the computer noise gets annoying, but why would someone sit still next to a computer, and do nothing.










bios is already edited, but good try. Dont worry I know what temps to keep my hardware at, thanks though.


----------



## znarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *znarf*
> 
> Hi,
> count me in, got 2 X ENGTX 560Ti Direct CUII TOP
> 
> GPU Z validation 22 Nov. 2011.png 252k .png file










What?Am I in?


----------



## GamerDaPro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bios is already edited, but good try. Dont worry I know what temps to keep my hardware at, thanks though.











The fan speed given in the bios usually keeps the card at around 40°C in idle, I just told you that you could lower it, if it is too loud, and as I said before you can go over 50-60°C.
This also goes for the cpu.

By the way case fans aren't controlled by any software, they run at a permanent speed, which you can lower in different ways, or as I said before find, write a program for them.


----------



## mikupoiss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GamerDaPro*
> 
> By the way case fans aren't controlled by any software, they run at a permanent speed, which you can lower in different ways, or as I said before find, write a program for them.


Is this a joke?


----------



## GamerDaPro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikupoiss*
> 
> Is this a joke?


Which part?


----------



## znarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erik257*
> 
> *ASUS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . *Direct**CU* / *Direct**CU**II*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OWNERS CLUB*
> *After receiving my GTX580 DCII recently, I absolutely fell in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with the card's cooler.
> I figured brilliant coolers as such deserves a club place on OCN, so first thing first...
> Welcome to the club of DC/DCII card owners!
> To join the club is simple - post a reply with...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . *at least 1 photo of your DC/DCII card(s) in your system*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . *a GPU-Z validation/screenshot of your card(s)*
> *Here are a few pictures of the evolution of the DirectCU cards over the years from both AMD and Nvidia.
> Enjoy and keep your own photos coming*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ASUS ENGT430 DirectCU Single Slot*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ASUS ENGT440/ENGTS450 - EAH6670
> DirectCU Dual Slot*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ASUS ENGTS450/550Ti/ENGTX460/560/560Ti - EAH5830/5850/6770/6850/6870
> DirectCU Dual Slot*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ASUS ENGTX560/560Ti - EAH6950v.1GD5
> DirectCUII Dual Slot*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ASUS ENGTX570/580 - EAH6950/6970
> DirectCUII Triple Slot*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ASUS ROG MATRIX GTX580 Platinum
> DirectCUII Triple Slot*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . *ATTENTION PLEASE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *For all 580 DCII owners, we have now the option to go WATER!!!
> Introducing the EK-FC580 DCII waterblock, which comes in two flavours!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nickel Plexi [link]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nickel Acetal [link]
> It's time to squeeze out even more performance and longevity from your already monstrous 580s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A special thanks to Evil-Jester for first posting waterblock info in this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *Enough said, feel free to use this thread to discuss and share your experience with the DirectCU cards, keep the thread 'hot and sweaty'*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . *Signature*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PHP:
> 
> 
> [IMG alt="exclamation.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/exclamation.gif[/IMG][B][URL=http://www.overclock.net/graphics-cards-general/1050119-asus-directcu-dc-directcu-dcii-owners.html]ASUS DIRECTCU/DIRECTCUII[/URL] OWNERS CLUB[/B] [IMG alt="exclamation.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/exclamation.gif[/IMG]
> 
> *PROUD OWNERS*
> *NVIDIA*
> *Sheyster* MATRIX GTX580 Platinum DirectCUII @ 1000/1050/2000 MHz *GPU-Z*
> ---
> *Scorpion49* MATRIX GTX580 Platinum *SLI* DirectCUII @ 950/1125/1900 MHz *GPU-Z/3DMARK11*
> ---
> *letsmakeadeal* MATRIX GTX580 Platinum DirectCUII @ 925/1002/1850 MHz *GPU-Z*
> -
> *Corgon* MATRIX GTX580 Platinum DirectCUII @ 925/1118/1850 MHz *GPU-Z*
> -
> *CSHawkeye* MATRIX GTX580 Platinum DirectCUII @ 880/1050/1760 MHz *GPU-Z*
> -
> *jofzert* MATRIX GTX580 Platinum DirectCUII @ 831/1010/1662 MHz *GPU-Z*
> -
> *FtW 420* ENGTX580 DirectCUII @ 974/1100/1948 MHz *GPU-Z/3DMARK11*
> under *LN2* @ 1308/1203/2616 MHz *GPU-Z/3DMARK11*
> -
> *Evil-Jester* ENGTX580 DirectCUII @ 950/1100/1900 MHz *GPU-Z*
> -
> *Dobun* ENGTX580 DirectCUII @ 950/1100/1900 MHz *GPU-Z*
> -
> *Tippy* ENGTX580 DirectCUII @ 900/1075/1800 MHz *GPU-Z*
> -
> *OstiasMoscas* ENGTX580 DirectCUII @ 900/1002/1800 MHz *GPU-Z*
> -
> *bl1tzk1213g* ENGTX580 DirectCUII @ 860/1050/1720 MHz *GPU-Z*
> -
> *erik257* ENGTX580 DirectCUII @ 850/1050/1700 MHz *GPU-Z*
> -
> *Mactox* ENGTX580 *SLI* DirectCUII @ 782/1002/1564 MHz *GPU-Z/3DMARK11*
> -
> *Gabe63* ENGTX580 DirectCUII @ 782/1002/1564 MHz *GPU-Z*
> -
> *Ipwnnubletz* ENGTX580 DirectCUII @ 782/1002/1564 MHz *GPU-Z*
> -
> *St3fano* ENGTX580 DirectCUII @782/1002/1564 MHz *GPU-Z*
> -
> *mikeseth* ENGTX580 DirectCUII @ 782/1002-1564 MHz *GPU-Z*
> -
> *Evo X* ENGTX570 DirectCUII @ 950/1100/1900 MHz *GPU-Z* *3DMARK11*
> -
> *WorldExclusive* ENGTX570 DirectCUII @ 925/1038/1850 *3DMARK11*
> -
> *crimsontears809739* ENGTX570 DirectCUII @ 921/1113/1842 MHz *GPU-Z/3DMARK11*
> -
> *Kwen* ENGTX570 DirectCUII @ 900/1020/1800 MHz *GPU-Z*
> -
> *jacobrjett* ENGTX570 *SLI* DirectCUII @ 900/1000/1800 MHz *GPU-Z*
> -
> *mikupoiss* ENGTX570 DirectCUII @ 882/950/1764 MHz *GPU-Z*
> -
> *Freiya* ENGTX570 DirectCUII @ 867/981/1734 MHz *GPU-Z*
> -
> *One_too* ENGTX570 DirectCUII @ 861/999/1722 MHz *GPU-Z*
> -
> *phinos* ENGTX570 DirectCUII @ 850/1000/1700 MHz *GPU-Z*
> -
> *Markus* ENGTX570 DirectCUII @ 830/1000/1660 MHz *GPU-Z*
> -
> *MMJA* ENGTX570 *SLI*(with Gigabyte) DirectCUII @ 800/975/1600 MHz *GPU-Z*
> -
> *Neumann* ENGTX570 DirectCUII @ 800/950/1600 MHz *GPU-Z*
> -
> *EVILNOK* ENGTX570 DirectCUII @ 800/950/1600 MHz *GPU-Z*
> -
> *WolfSoul* ENGTX570 *SLI* DirectCUII @ 742/950/1484 MHz *GPU-Z*
> -
> *calin05* ENGTX570 DirectCUII @ 742/950/1484 MHz *GPU-Z*
> -
> *eagle3566* ENGTX570 DirectCUII @742/950/1484 MHz *GPU-Z*
> -
> *silverh20* ENGTX570 DirectCUII @ 742/950/1484 MHz *GPU-Z*
> -
> *Pavelow* ENGTX570 DirectCUII @ 742/950/1484 MHz *GPU-Z*
> -
> *Keyan* ENGTX560Ti TOP *SLI* DirectCUII @ 980/1176/1960 MHz *GPU-Z*
> -
> *The Advocate* ENGTX560Ti TOP DirectCUII @ 900/1050/1800 MHz *GPU-Z*
> -
> *saint19* ENGTX560Ti DirectCUII @ 1000/1100/2000 MHz *GPU-Z*
> -
> *cre3d* ENGTX560Ti *SLI* DirectCUII @ 1020/1200/2040 MHz *GPU-Z*
> -
> *XT-107* ENGTX560Ti DirectCUII @ 950/1050/1900 MHz *GPU-Z*
> -
> *spice003* ENGTX560Ti DirectCUII @ 830/1002/1660 MHz *GPU-Z*
> -
> *cyclist14* ENGTX560 OC DirectCUII @ 850/1050/1700 MHz *GPU-Z*
> -
> *danttruong* ENGTX560 *SLI* DirectCUII @ 953/1100/1906 MHz *3DMARK11*
> -
> *Cakewalk_S* ENGTX560 DirectCUII @ 920/1075/1840 MHz *GPU-Z*
> -
> *appler* ENGTX550Ti DirectCU @ 1030/1029/2060 MHz *GPU-Z*
> -
> *designamk1* ENGTX460 (TOP) *SLI* DirectCU 850/1050/1700 MHz *GPU-Z*
> -
> *Rowey* ENGTX460 TOP DirectCU @ 845/1000/1690 MHz *GPU-Z*
> -
> *trumpet-205* ENGTX460 TOP DirectCU @ 775/1000/1550 MHz *GPU-Z*
> -
> *General Crumples* ENGTX460 TOP DirectCU @ 700/920/1400 MHz *GPU-Z*
> -
> *SpammisT* ENGTX460 DirectCU @ 825/950/1650 MHz *GPU-Z*
> -
> *luchog* ENGTX460 *SLI* DirectCU @ 700/920/1400 MHz *GPU-Z*
> -
> *ViSioNx* ENGTS450 TOP DirectCU @ 1001/1000/2002 MHz *GPU-Z*
> -
> *trisx* ENGTS450 DirectCU @ 950/1000/1900 MHz *GPU-Z*
> -
> *Erick Silver* ENGTS450 DirectCU @ 950/902/1900 MHz *GPU-Z*
> *AMD*
> *spinejam* EAH6970 DirectCUII @ 970/1500 MHz *GPU-Z/3DMARK VANTAGE*
> -
> *zpaf* EAH6970 *XFire* DirectCUII @ 950/1450 MHz *GPU-Z*
> -
> *DonkeyPunch1514* EAH6970 DirectCUII @ 950/1450 MHz *GPU-Z*
> -
> *Panickypress* EAH6970 *XFire* DirectCUII @ 980/1505 MHz *GPU-Z*
> -
> *onetec* EAH6970 DirectCUII @ 890/1375 MHz *GPU-Z*
> -
> *Kdude6* EAH6970 DirectCUII @ 890/1375 MHz *GPU-Z*
> -
> *AdamZed* EAH6970 DirectCUII @ 890/1375 MHz *GPU-Z*
> -
> *albatross* EAH6970 DirectCUII @ 890/1375 MHz *GPU-Z*
> -
> *GamerDaPro* EAH6950 DirectCUII *Flashed* to EAH6970 @ 950/1375 MHz *GPU-Z & 3DMARK11*
> -
> *Speirs* EAH6950 DirectCUII *Flashed* to EAH6970 @ 890/1375 MHz *GPU-Z*
> -
> *st311a* EAH6950 DirectCUII @ 950/1450 MHz *GPU-Z*
> -
> *connzy* EAH6950 DirectCUII @ 950/1350 MHz *GPU-Z* *3DMARK11*
> -
> *secondkai* EAH6950 DirectCUII @ 910/1340 MHz *GPU-Z*
> -
> *Rai* EAH6950 DirectCUII @ 810/1250 MHz *GPU-Z*
> -
> *Subtly_in_your_Mind* EAH6950 DirectCUII @ 810/1250 MHz *GPU-Z*
> -
> *R1VER5* EAH6950/1GD5 DirectCUII @ 850/1250 MHz *GPU-Z*
> -
> *pwnography6* EAH6950/1GD5 DirectCUII @ 810/1250 MHz *GPU-Z*
> -
> *R4V3N* EAH6870 *XFire* DirectCU @ 915/1050 MHz *GPU-Z*
> -
> *FedeVi* EAH6870 DirectCU @ 915/1050 MHz *GPU-Z*
> -
> *Jerry60k* EAH6850 DirectCU @ 859/1101 MHz *GPU-Z*
> -
> *yesitsmario* EAH6850 DirectCU @ 790/1000 MHz *GPU-Z*
> -
> *fishhawk* EAH5850 TOP DirectCU @ 1000/1275 Mhz *GPU-Z*
> -
> *Skullbuster* EAH5850 TOP DirectCU @ 940/1400 MHz *GPU-Z*
> -
> *Pending*
> *_02* EAH5850 DirectCU @ 880/1180 MHz *GPU-Z* *awaiting photo(s)*
> -
> *XiDillon* ENGTX580 DirectCUII *awaiting GPU-Z*
> -
> *rheicel* ENGTX460 *SLI* DirectCU *awaiting photo(s) & GPU-Z*
> -
> *Steel_Rain* ENGTX560Ti DirectCUII @ 830/1002/1660 MHz *GPU-Z* *awaiting photo(s)*
> -
> *Nalty* EAH6950 DirectCUII @ 810/1250 MHz *GPU-Z* *awaiting photo(s)*
> -
> *a11an* ENGTX560Ti DirectCUII *awaiting photo(s) & GPU-Z*
> -
> *Fatality_* ENGTX570 DirectCUII @ 895/1000/1790 MHz *GPU-Z* *awaiting photo(s)*
> -
> *Wr3ckin_Cr3w* EAH6950 DirectCUII *awaiting GPU-Z*
> -
> *staryoshi* ENGT430 DirectCU *awaiting photo(s) & GPU-Z*
> -
> *Chunky-Bunker* ENGTX460 DirectCU 675/900/1350 MHz *GPU-Z* *awaiting photo(s)*
> -
> *Hukkel* ENGTX560 DirectCU *awaiting GPU-Z*
> -
> *fishhawk* EAH6950 DirectCUII @ 945/1501 MHz *GPU-Z* *awaiting photo(s)*
> -
> *TheStealthyOne* EAH6870 DirectCU *awaiting GPU-Z*
> -


Owner's list needs updating


----------



## bullet_101

Well throw my name on the list, 560 TI Direct CUII, My GPU-Z

Apparently its a DirectCU II


----------



## mikupoiss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GamerDaPro*
> 
> Which part?


Ever heard of SpeedFan?


----------



## rolandwally83

And here is my toy



           

Testy w Crossfire na stocku
3DMark 11
Phenom 955 3.2 Ghz
6950 crossfire 810-1250(5000)

Entry

[email protected]


Performance

[email protected]


Extreme

[email protected]


Phenom 955 4.0 Ghz
6950 crossfire 810-1250(5000)

Entry

[email protected]


Performance

[email protected]


Extreme

[email protected]


Phenom 955 3.2 Ghz
6950 810-1250(5000)

Entry

[email protected]


Performance

[email protected]


Extreme

[email protected]


Phenom 955 4.0 Ghz
6950 810-1250(5000)

Entry

[email protected]


Performance

[email protected]


Extreme

[email protected]





Finished


----------



## solar0987

My 560 ti








Does anyone have the waterblock for the dc2 570?
This is the card i plan on buying and wanna see it installed in a system.
And can you tell me if the 570 has the vrm heatsink like the 560 ti?


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Extreme2*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1066784/width/600/height/338[/URL]
> http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1066788/width/525/height/700[/URL]


*UPDATED!*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metro.Is.King*
> 
> Hi. just got a Asus Direct CU II GTX 570. here is the photo, ive also included a pic of an overclocked (895/2025) run of heaven benchmark maxed.
> can anyone please tell me how to unlock the voltage control to values like 1.2V or up to 1.3V im sure these cards' VRMs can handle those voltages. MSI Afterburner allows me to go to a max volatge of 1.125V
> http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1076517/width/525/height/700[/URL]
> http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1076524/width/600/height/450[/URL]
> VSYNC was on btw, im sure this beats many stock GTX 580s


i need a gpu-z validation from you before i can add you








btw, which version of heaven did you run your bench with? i tried 2.1 and 2.5 with the same setting and hardware, and 2.5 returned much lower score...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *znarf*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1090668/width/600/height/377]
> Hi, count me in, got 2 X ENGTX 560Ti Direct CUII TOP [URL=[URL=http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/155891/width/600/height/450/flags/]http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1090550/width/600/height/450[/URL]
> 
> GPU Z validation 22 Nov. 2011.png 252k .png file
> http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1090688/width/600/height/400]



do you have any pics and gpu-z validations of the cards in your rig before you got them under water? i mean, this thread/club was created with the intention to see how far people can push their cards on the directcu cooler, water and ln2 cooling are obviously welcome and will be updated to the list as long as stock cooler performance is also included 
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bullet_101* [URL=https://www.overclock.net/t/1050119/asus-directcu-directcuii-owners-club/720#post_15762128]





> Well throw my name on the list, 560 TI Direct CUII, My GPU-Z
> Apparently its a DirectCU II


need a pic of your card in the system








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolandwally83*
> 
> And here is my toy
> Testy w Crossfire na stocku


*UPDATED!*
one thing i have to point out is that this is a graphics card club, but your overclocks were all cpu based, i find it a bit strange...but anyway, for your own interest, i took the 3dmark11 p score with your cpu set to 4ghz. if you ever get around to overclock your gpus, post back your gpu-z and 3dmark scores, i'll update your info again.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solar0987*
> 
> My 560 ti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1117722/width/600/height/338]
> Does anyone have the waterblock for the dc2 570?
> This is the card i plan on buying and wanna see it installed in a system.
> And can you tell me if the 570 has the vrm heatsink like the 560 ti?



i need a pic of your cards in the system before i can add you.
the vrms on all directcu cards are covered by heatsinks. however, the vrams on the 570 cards are NAKED!


----------



## znarf

sorry mate,

got no photos when both of my GPU's were on stock cooler inside my rig for only 3 days then I've decided to set it on liquid cool since I've already got 3 sets of GPU universal block from my previous rig that is GTX285 (SLI) and GTX280. My mistake for not fullfilling the acceptable criteria.









regards,

znarf


----------



## GamerDaPro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikupoiss*
> 
> Ever heard of SpeedFan?


Sorry, I think I wasn't enough clear there, but if you kept reading you could find out what I was going to say.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GamerDaPro*
> 
> By the way case fans aren't controlled by any *driver coming with mobo*, they run at a permanent speed, which you can lower in different ways, or as I said before find, write a program for them.(*E.g. speedfan*)


fixed.


----------



## piraveen22

Hey,

You lots seem more experienced with these cards than i am, so here i am wanting your help.

I want to buy an Asus DirectCUII card, but i am stuck.

- Asus 1GB GeForce GTX 560TI DirectCUII PCI-E Graphics Card

- Asus nVIDIA 3D GeForce GTX 560 TI DirectCu II TOP Graphics Card (1GB)

- Asus GeForce GTX 570 742MHz 1280MB PCI-Express HDMI (DirectCU II)

There is about £100.00 difference in the first card and the second card.

Which of these cards is worth money you are paying for?
Like is the extra £100 worth the preformance difference you get from the gtx 570 and the gtx 560ti (830MHz)?

Thanks In Advance.


----------



## mikupoiss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GamerDaPro*
> 
> Sorry, I think I wasn't enough clear there, but if you kept reading you could find out what I was going to say.
> fixed.


I don't know how to call that my mobo does, but I can set my case fans plugged to mobo through mobo wihtout external additions.


----------



## solar0987

Wasn't trying to join i sold the card to another ocn member, But it was a awesome card looking at the 570, but i already have a ek hf gpu only block and wanted to know if it would work.
Sadly it wont since there isn't any heatsink on the vrm im better going full cover.
I'll Be joining soon thought with the 570 version







hope its as good a clocker as the 560ti was


----------



## Metro.Is.King

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solar0987*
> 
> And can you tell me if the 570 has the vrm heatsink like the 560 ti?


Yes it does have a heatsink on the VRMs,




Ramping up the fans a little keeps them cooler as well!


----------



## Metro.Is.King

"i need a gpu-z validation from you before i can add you
btw, which version of heaven did you run your bench with? i tried 2.1 and 2.5 with the same setting and hardware, and 2.5 returned much lower score..."

I actually used Heaven 2.0 becuase the other versions dont seem to work for me. This is the error i get when trying to run Heaven 2.5 (also my gpu-z verification),


----------



## piraveen22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *piraveen22*
> 
> Hey,
> You lots seem more experienced with these cards than i am, so here i am wanting your help.
> I want to buy an Asus DirectCUII card, but i am stuck.
> - Asus 1GB GeForce GTX 560TI DirectCUII PCI-E Graphics Card
> - Asus nVIDIA 3D GeForce GTX 560 TI DirectCu II TOP Graphics Card (1GB)
> - Asus GeForce GTX 570 742MHz 1280MB PCI-Express HDMI (DirectCU II)
> There is about £100.00 difference in the first card and the second card.
> Which of these cards is worth money you are paying for?
> Like is the extra £100 worth the preformance difference you get from the gtx 570 and the gtx 560ti (830MHz)?
> Thanks In Advance.


Please reply to this

Thanks


----------



## Hackerpcs

Hi there! It's my first post here and seems to be a great forum. I'm also a GTX 570 Direct CU II owner:



http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/7h3rw/

Funny thing is that I sent my old ordinary Asus GTX 570 for RMA and got this card back!


----------



## solar0987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *piraveen22*
> 
> Please reply to this
> Thanks


Ill tell you in 2 weeks







when mine arrives at my door lol
I think i got lucky and got a card ie: 560 ti that would clock to 1100 core 2350 memory on 1.2 volts and run like a champ but i bought the 900 core top version.
If your looking for high frame rates get the 570 if your looking for cheaper sli get the 560 ti and buy another later on.
With that said i didn't think even clocked at 1100 that the 560 ti was enough for me. And i didn't want to run dual gpu only blocks.
For a 560 ti i was very very happy


----------



## solar0987

Ya all the memory chips are naked i used little heatsinks for them but they didnt even get hot even oc to 2350 on memory.
I use heaven 2.5
For a 560 ti it was very very good clocker.i used a http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_971_240_579&products_id=31475 Wish they had the copper one in stock but they didn't.And put http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=54_196_686&products_id=29437 on the memory Temps were amazing never went above 43c
Got #1 hwbot submission for a 560 ti watercooled


----------



## mikupoiss

Technically putting a good CFM fan on the bottom of the case can help to cool VRMs a bit, shouldn't it?


----------



## flatchicken

I got myself GTX 570 about a month ago.
Tried to OC it a bit, but got only to 800 on GPU and had to set VCore 1063mV. But that was on fairly old power supply and just yesterday I installed a new, so I'm hoping it could go as high as 850 or so


----------



## solar0987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikupoiss*
> 
> Technically putting a good CFM fan on the bottom of the case can help to cool VRMs a bit, shouldn't it?


It should any airflow would id guess.
atm thats where my pump sits but on the 560ti they didn't get hot enough to even have to worry, neither did the memory sinks.
That was after hours of bf3 beta and other random gaming.


----------



## PhenomX

Can the Asus GTX 570 DirectCU II fit into the Antec 902 case? I'm dying to know if it fits or not. Anyone have a picture of it?


----------



## Rowey

Like the shot of my baby?


----------



## siffonen

You can add me, i have had GTX570 DCII earlier but i decide to add a second Asus GTX570 DCII to my system:


----------



## GamerDaPro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> Like the shot of my baby?


Pretty nice, with what camera did you take it?


----------



## Rowey

Kodak Easyshare C182


----------



## onetec

u can delete me from the club, got now 2x XFX 6970 Guys see you sooon on the forum


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *znarf*
> 
> sorry mate,
> got no photos when both of my GPU's were on stock cooler inside my rig for only 3 days then I've decided to set it on liquid cool since I've already got 3 sets of GPU universal block from my previous rig that is GTX285 (SLI) and GTX280. My mistake for not fullfilling the acceptable criteria.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regards,
> znarf


you know what, i will add you anyway, just gonna list your card with the dc cooler as 'stock'. btw, can you upload your gpu-z validation again, but not as a download link please *IN*








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solar0987*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1124403/width/523/height/700
> http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1124408/width/600/height/448
> http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1124409/width/523/height/700
> http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1124387/width/523/height/700
> http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1124389/width/600/height/448
> Wasn't trying to join i sold the card to another ocn member, But it was a awesome card looking at the 570, but i already have a ek hf gpu only block and wanted to know if it would work.
> Sadly it wont since there isn't any heatsink on the vrm im better going full cover.
> I'll Be joining soon thought with the 570 version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope its as good a clocker as the 560ti was


matter of fact, there are heatsinks on the 570 vrms, however no heatsinks on the vrams though. hope to see your watercooled 570 soon, and don't forget to take some shots of the card in the rig with the dcii cooler before you go water!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metro.Is.King*
> 
> "i need a gpu-z validation from you before i can add you
> btw, which version of heaven did you run your bench with? i tried 2.1 and 2.5 with the same setting and hardware, and 2.5 returned much lower score..."
> I actually used Heaven 2.0 becuase the other versions dont seem to work for me. This is the error i get when trying to run Heaven 2.5 (also my gpu-z verification),
> http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1125129/width/600/height/338


alright i see, looks like you need a bit of windows update before you can run heaven 2.5, but yeah, no big deal really, 2.0 is still a good tool to check for oc stability, but it just makes comparison to different versions a bit off. *IN*








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hackerpcs*
> 
> Hi there! It's my first post here and seems to be a great forum. I'm also a GTX 570 Direct CU II owner:
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/851/dsc04174d.jpg
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/84/dsc04175j.jpg
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/217/dsc04176j.jpg
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/7h3rw/
> Funny thing is that I sent my old ordinary Asus GTX 570 for RMA and got this card back!


consider yourself lucky! now overclock that triple slot beast! *IN*








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *piraveen22*
> 
> Hey,
> You lots seem more experienced with these cards than i am, so here i am wanting your help.
> I want to buy an Asus DirectCUII card, but i am stuck.
> - Asus 1GB GeForce GTX 560TI DirectCUII PCI-E Graphics Card
> - Asus nVIDIA 3D GeForce GTX 560 TI DirectCu II TOP Graphics Card (1GB)
> - Asus GeForce GTX 570 742MHz 1280MB PCI-Express HDMI (DirectCU II)
> There is about £100.00 difference in the first card and the second card.
> Which of these cards is worth money you are paying for?
> Like is the extra £100 worth the preformance difference you get from the gtx 570 and the gtx 560ti (830MHz)?
> Thanks In Advance.


well, it's no secret that the asus cards are not binned, so there are literally no difference between the first 2 cards except the 2nd one is overclocked higher.
now stepping up to a 570, you do get more vram, more cores, more bandwith, but do they worth a 100 quid? yes and no really...if you don't mind sli, then get the 560ti now and pair up in the future. but if you want single card solution, then the 100 quid extra is worth it as overclocking it would bring it roughly to 580's performance. i know it's a bit late, but hope it helps








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flatchicken*
> 
> I got myself GTX 570 about a month ago.
> Tried to OC it a bit, but got only to 800 on GPU and had to set VCore 1063mV. But that was on fairly old power supply and just yesterday I installed a new, so I'm hoping it could go as high as 850 or so
> http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1131271/width/392/height/486
> http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1131250/width/600/height/450


the 570s are generally pretty good overclockers, but bear in mind that not all are. hopefully with a new psu unit, you'll get better overclocks on your 570. you're updated at stock for now, once you got a decent overclock, post back gpu-z and i'll update. *IN*








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> Like the shot of my baby?
> http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1155398/width/600/height/354


sexy








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *siffonen*
> 
> You can add me, i have had GTX570 DCII earlier but i decide to add a second Asus GTX570 DCII to my system:
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/690/27112011142.jpg
> http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/11/11/27/3ks.png


coolio, i see you have a nice 1 slot gap there between the 2 570s, how are the temps? *IN*


----------



## flatchicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erik257*
> 
> the 570s are generally pretty good overclockers, but bear in mind that not all are. hopefully with a new psu unit, you'll get better overclocks on your 570. you're updated at stock for now, once you got a decent overclock, post back gpu-z and i'll update. *IN*


I forgot to post an update, but since I got a that new PSU (850W Chieftec if someone's interested) I was able to push the clocks to 850/1700 on core/shaders and 1100 on memory, all that on 1.1V. Those clocks are rock stable on Unigine Benchmark and BF3. And I guess that's all that matters since that game was the reason I bought the card in first place









I'll try to post an updated gpu-z screenshot tonight

EDIT:


----------



## Warscreams

Hey guys i need some help i am building a new computer and I want to crossfire two Asus EAH6950 DCII/2DI4S/2GD5, I need to know what motherboard would be suitable to do so. As well as cooling issues. This card is massive probably one of the biggest cards on the market. I heard if these cards get extremely hot and then cold the cu2 will bend and i will have problems later on. I dont want my second card to run at 78 degrees.

So far i have the
Cooler Master Haf X case.
Intel I7 2600k 3.4 ghz
Corsair Vengance LP 8gb 1600
and the asus 6950

As well bought this motherboard
Asus p8p67 Pro (rev3.1), But going to give it to my brother if it doesnt work. Which I already have a feeling it won't work. But not 100 percent sure.


----------



## znarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erik257*
> 
> you know what, i will add you anyway, just gonna list your card with the dc cooler as 'stock'. btw, can you upload your gpu-z validation again, but not as a download link please *IN*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matter of fact, there are heatsinks on the 570 vrms, however no heatsinks on the vrams though. hope to see your watercooled 570 soon, and don't forget to take some shots of the card in the rig with the dcii cooler before you go water!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alright i see, looks like you need a bit of windows update before you can run heaven 2.5, but yeah, no big deal really, 2.0 is still a good tool to check for oc stability, but it just makes comparison to different versions a bit off. *IN*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> consider yourself lucky! now overclock that triple slot beast! *IN*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well, it's no secret that the asus cards are not binned, so there are literally no difference between the first 2 cards except the 2nd one is overclocked higher.
> now stepping up to a 570, you do get more vram, more cores, more bandwith, but do they worth a 100 quid? yes and no really...if you don't mind sli, then get the 560ti now and pair up in the future. but if you want single card solution, then the 100 quid extra is worth it as overclocking it would bring it roughly to 580's performance. i know it's a bit late, but hope it helps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the 570s are generally pretty good overclockers, but bear in mind that not all are. hopefully with a new psu unit, you'll get better overclocks on your 570. you're updated at stock for now, once you got a decent overclock, post back gpu-z and i'll update. *IN*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sexy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coolio, i see you have a nice 1 slot gap there between the 2 570s, how are the temps? *IN*


mate, sorry for the delay







anyway here's the photos of my ASUS GTX560 Ti Direct CUII, hope this will validate my membership









many thanks


----------



## erik257

oops, double post, sorry...
will use this slot for something else later on


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flatchicken*
> 
> I forgot to post an update, but since I got a that new PSU (850W Chieftec if someone's interested) I was able to push the clocks to 850/1700 on core/shaders and 1100 on memory, all that on 1.1V. Those clocks are rock stable on Unigine Benchmark and BF3. And I guess that's all that matters since that game was the reason I bought the card in first place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to post an updated gpu-z screenshot tonight
> EDIT:
> http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1381895/width/392/height/486


*UPDATED*








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warscreams*
> 
> Hey guys i need some help i am building a new computer and I want to crossfire two Asus EAH6950 DCII/2DI4S/2GD5, I need to know what motherboard would be suitable to do so. As well as cooling issues. This card is massive probably one of the biggest cards on the market. I heard if these cards get extremely hot and then cold the cu2 will bend and i will have problems later on. I dont want my second card to run at 78 degrees.
> So far i have the
> Cooler Master Haf X case.
> Intel I7 2600k 3.4 ghz
> Corsair Vengance LP 8gb 1600
> and the asus 6950
> As well bought this motherboard
> Asus p8p67 Pro (rev3.1), But going to give it to my brother if it doesnt work. Which I already have a feeling it won't work. But not 100 percent sure.


2xtriple slot 6950s will fit on your asus p9p67 pro, but, i did say will fit, meaning yes they will fit (lol) but granted the top card will run much hotter than the bottom one. now this subject has been talked here a few times already, if you do a bit of digging you will find answers. but put it short, for sli or xfire'ing triple slot cards, ideally you want a mobo layout that has 2 pcie slots which are spaced 4 slots apart (the p8p67 has 3 slots spacing). and i have to say those sort of mobos on the p67 platform are pretty rare, a few more choices on the z68 platform, be prepared to pay a large premium though!

the p8p67 pro rev3.1 costs around what, $160 usd? at that price point, i don't think you can buy any mobo with 2 pcie x16 slots placed 4 slots apart. to get those boards, you need to dip in way beyond the $200 mark! here you have a few choices asus m4e p67 @ $310 (ouch!), asrock z68 extreme7 gen 3 @ $290 or evga z68 ftw @ $260 now, only you can justify whether it is worth it to spend the extra $100+ just to run 2x asus triple slot 6950s in xfire, or sacrifice the aesthetics and get a different branded dual slot 6950 to fit on your p8p67 pro








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *znarf*
> 
> mate, sorry for the delay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway here's the photos of my ASUS GTX560 Ti Direct CUII, hope this will validate my membership
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> many thanks
> http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1388890/width/600/height/450
> http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1388893/width/600/height/450
> http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1388894/width/392/height/486


awesome, pics and gpu-z *UPDATED*


----------



## Warscreams

I just want to have the option to crossfire depending on the next gen cards release and if I want to upgrade to a more expensive card if its worth it.... price wise. Spending 300 on a mobo is not cheap but if it will let me crossfire and not have problems well then i'm ok with that. As well in future when i want to crossfire then i can with out hassle and dropping 160 into a recycle bin and then spending ...??? amount on mobo... Plus GPU prices... I am building my first computer ever and I do not want to have heating concerns. I might liquid cool my computer but i haven't done that much reading on it. But i know i will buy upgraded fan for cpu. Then check heat on GPU as well, then figure something out, as well as throw in another fan on top of case and (maybe one at the bottom,but that will be some nifty craftsmanship.)


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warscreams*
> 
> I just want to have the option to crossfire depending on the next gen cards release and if I want to upgrade to a more expensive card if its worth it.... price wise. Spending 300 on a mobo is not cheap but if it will let me crossfire and not have problems well then i'm ok with that. As well in future when i want to crossfire then i can with out hassle and dropping 160 into a recycle bin and then spending ...??? amount on mobo... Plus GPU prices... I am building my first computer ever and I do not want to have heating concerns. I might liquid cool my computer but i haven't done that much reading on it. But i know i will buy upgraded fan for cpu. Then check heat on GPU as well, then figure something out, as well as throw in another fan on top of case and (maybe one at the bottom,but that will be some nifty craftsmanship.)


i mean if you're sure you won't go the ib-e path when you upgrade from your current sb, then like you said yourself, dropping a bit of extra cash on a quality 1155 p67 or z68 isn't too bad of an idea. end of the day everyone wants there system to run cool, so having a decent pci-e spacing is rather important, and i don't think asus will stop making those gigantic 3 slot cards, but then again, no one knows for sure...

now, if you have next gen cards in mind, you might as well give your p8p67 to your brother and get a better board that supports pcie 3.0 as i believe the all new cards coming 2012 will be stepping away from pcie 2.x. they may well be backwards compatible, actually i'm pretty sure they will, but there is no reason why you would plan on buying new cards in a few months time knowing they may well be hindered in performance by your mobo choice of today, doesn't make much sense imo









so yeah, i think if money isn't too much of a problem, then go for a premium 1155 board (bit more future proof), and just be happy with it









btw, regarding watercooling, to be honest, those 3 slot asus cards are not really designed with watercooling in mind. i know the current triple slot 570 and 580s do have waterblocks available (i don't think the amd triple slot cards have waterblocks available though), but it did take ek quite some time to get those blocks out. what i'm trying to say is as long as you have decent case airflow, those triple slot cards will run cool and quiet in most scenarios


----------



## ichoudhry1

My contribuition








yes, i know my wiring is horrible but blame xfx .







lol


----------



## connzy

need some help guys,
i decided to copy what someone else down several pages back and use a part of a pen to hold my 6950 up thinking that it would lower temps as there is more contact between the gpu and the heatsink.
WRONG! after booting up my gpu was IDLING at 80'C. when i take the pen out from holding the gpu up it goes back to idling at 50'C (im running to moniters which is why its idling hotter than normal)

has anyone had something like this happend to them before, or does anyone have any theories of why it gets hotter when there is something holding it up?


----------



## GamerDaPro

Weird, it is supposed to be cooler. Did you check if the Fans exhaust hot air from the card?

_Also, for how much time was it without holding with the pen? Just a theory, that the pcb bent, and then pushing it upwards caused less contact between the gpu and heatsink._

And by the way, while your pc is on, try to hold it with your hand, like you did with the pen and then watch the tempetures, if the holding causes the high temperatures then you have something strange there.

Try to remount the heatsink then, maybe the screws aren't tight enough.


----------



## flatchicken

Strangest thing happened to me today when I got home... as my PC was running since yesterday, I just turned on the screen and went to get my daily dose of youtube vids. However what I got was few artefacts, which at first I thought that they were in video, but then it all crashed with typical error message that graphics driver stopped responding...

I restarted Chrome, then I restarted PC but nothing helped, I couldn't watch videos on youtube and I even started seeing artefacts on Windows desktop. So I've tried EVGA OC scanner, which couldn't run any longer than a second or two. Then I started lowering clocks on memory, which didn't help. Then on core, which didn't help either. I even got to lower than stock clocks with 1.1V Vcore (stock was 1.013) and I still couldn't even get a few second run on OC scanner. It was same with Furmark and Heaven Benchmark... What makes this strange is that everything was working fine like 12 hours ago and there was no one else touching my computer since then.









What did fix this, don't ask me why though, was that I removed the card from PCIe slot and then blew the slot with compressed air, replaced the card in the slot and that's it. And it's working perfectly fine now... I want to say that it's even better







, since I was running 850 core/1700 shaders/2200 memory at 1.1Vcore and now I managed to get to 900core and 1800 shaders with same 1.1Vcore. It's stable in Furmark, Heaven and EVGA OC scanner, but I still have to try this in BF3 to make sure if that's 100% stable.

Did anyone else experience something like this? I REALLY don't know what to think of this


----------



## Moneo

Quick question, I have a CUII 570, but Smartdoctor wont recognize the card to overclock it. I'm using the most recent drivers, so I don't know whats going on.


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ichoudhry1*
> 
> My contribuition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes, i know my wiring is horrible but blame xfx .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1399684/width/467/height/700
> http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1399719/width/600/height/400
> http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1399731/width/600/height/338


nice little overclock you have there *IN*








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connzy*
> 
> need some help guys,
> i decided to copy what someone else down several pages back and use a part of a pen to hold my 6950 up thinking that it would lower temps as there is more contact between the gpu and the heatsink.
> WRONG! after booting up my gpu was IDLING at 80'C. when i take the pen out from holding the gpu up it goes back to idling at 50'C (im running to moniters which is why its idling hotter than normal)
> has anyone had something like this happend to them before, or does anyone have any theories of why it gets hotter when there is something holding it up?


normally those dc2 cards run in the low 30s'c, i'm not sure if running 2 screens should make your card reach 50'c at idle. back in the days when i was using my xfx 4890 with dual 1680x1050 screens the card was only idling in the low 40s'c, and those 48x0 cards were known to run hot! like _GamerDaPro_ has pointed out already, maybe you should do a reseat of the dc2 heatsink, and make sure the screws that are holding the heatsink are nice and tight.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flatchicken*
> 
> Strangest thing happened to me today when I got home... as my PC was running since yesterday, I just turned on the screen and went to get my daily dose of youtube vids. However what I got was few artefacts, which at first I thought that they were in video, but then it all crashed with typical error message that graphics driver stopped responding...
> I restarted Chrome, then I restarted PC but nothing helped, I couldn't watch videos on youtube and I even started seeing artefacts on Windows desktop. So I've tried EVGA OC scanner, which couldn't run any longer than a second or two. Then I started lowering clocks on memory, which didn't help. Then on core, which didn't help either. I even got to lower than stock clocks with 1.1V Vcore (stock was 1.013) and I still couldn't even get a few second run on OC scanner. It was same with Furmark and Heaven Benchmark... What makes this strange is that everything was working fine like 12 hours ago and there was no one else touching my computer since then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did fix this, don't ask me why though, was that I removed the card from PCIe slot and then blew the slot with compressed air, replaced the card in the slot and that's it. And it's working perfectly fine now... I want to say that it's even better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , since I was running 850 core/1700 shaders/2200 memory at 1.1Vcore and now I managed to get to 900core and 1800 shaders with same 1.1Vcore. It's stable in Furmark, Heaven and EVGA OC scanner, but I still have to try this in BF3 to make sure if that's 100% stable.
> Did anyone else experience something like this? I REALLY don't know what to think of this


kinda weird encounter you had there, can't say it ever happened to me before, but glad it's working nicely now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moneo*
> 
> Quick question, I have a CUII 570, but Smartdoctor wont recognize the card to overclock it. I'm using the most recent drivers, so I don't know whats going on.


strange, but to be honest, i don't know much about the asus smartdoctor as i never really used it, i'd recommend you to try msi afterburner, or if you wanna stick with asus softeware, you can also use the asus gputweak (choose your operating system and under utilities you will see the download link).


----------



## Extreme2

UP Date ...



http://imageshack.us/f/43/8550q.jpg/

With CORSAIR H100 Mode


----------



## Rowey

No vrm cooling, GOOD JOB!


----------



## jdmfish

Noticed I needed to add my OCN name in the picture, but I forgot, and I've already plugged all my cables back into the I/O.. So, if this isn't enough, that's fine with me. I'm not going to sweat it.





*Stock voltage: 1.012*


----------



## GamerDaPro

Does anyone know a way to control the voltage of a DCII card?

I tried SmartDoctor, and it doesn't look like it sets anything, the voltage remains on stock, I also tried to set the stock voltage with RBE, but I always get bsod at windows start whenever I change anything there.

I'm also looking for ASUS GPU tweak, but I can't really find a place to download it.


----------



## jdmfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GamerDaPro*
> 
> Does anyone know a way to control the voltage of a DCII card?
> I tried SmartDoctor, and it doesn't look like it sets anything, the voltage remains on stock, I also tried to set the stock voltage with RBE, but I always get bsod at windows start whenever I change anything there.
> I'm also looking for ASUS GPU tweak, but I can't reall find a place to download it.


Try here:

http://support.asus.com/download.aspx?SLanguage=en&m=Matrix%20Series&p=9&s=2&os=30&hashedid=d6hHk9VHue1BTjYw

Select your OS, click Utilities, click GPU Tweak. Once you install, you need to restart your computer (software should tell you, you need to restart), and once GPU Tweak is finished loading, you have to un-sync the voltage-to-core "lock".



Hopefully this works.. I am about to use the function myself, so I haven't figured it all out yet.


----------



## GamerDaPro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdmfish*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GamerDaPro*
> 
> Does anyone know a way to control the voltage of a DCII card?
> I tried SmartDoctor, and it doesn't look like it sets anything, the voltage remains on stock, I also tried to set the stock voltage with RBE, but I always get bsod at windows start whenever I change anything there.
> I'm also looking for ASUS GPU tweak, but I can't reall find a place to download it.
> 
> 
> 
> Try here:
> 
> http://support.asus.com/download.aspx?SLanguage=en&m=Matrix%20Series&p=9&s=2&os=30&hashedid=d6hHk9VHue1BTjYw
> 
> Select your OS, click Utilities, click GPU Tweak. Once you install, you need to restart your computer (software should tell you, you need to restart), and once GPU Tweak is finished loading, you have to un-sync the voltage-to-core "lock".
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully this works.. I am about to use the function myself, so I haven't figured it all out yet.
Click to expand...

Thank you really much, I hope this works this time. +rep of course.


----------



## jdmfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GamerDaPro*
> 
> Thank you really much, I hope this works this time. +rep of course.


Ok, well.. you have to manually change the voltage in GPU Tweak, then run Kombustor or any other utility that shows your current voltage, to make sure your voltage change saved. Once you've verified your running at your new voltage, keep GPU Tweak open, and change the core/memory through A.B. because GPU Tweak will only let you go to 950c.

I just ran 960c, OCCT stable 15min. Voltage I believe I selected was 1.035. Now, let's see how high this voltage get's me. I was able to get 940c OCCT stable 25min on stock voltage (1.012).


----------



## jdmfish

If you are having trouble keeping the voltage saved, while using A.B., you might have to reapply the voltage you want in GPU Tweak, then go back to A.B. and Kombustor to make sure the voltage and core is saved. Once Kombustor shows your desired core clock, at desired voltage, you're good to go.

Some times it may take a try or two to get the voltage settings saved.


----------



## jdmfish

OR, you can achieve the same, using the CD that came with the GPU and installing Asus Smart Doctor, or downloading it from here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1188542/how-to-over-volt-via-smartdoctor#post_16013577

My card maxes out at 1.087v, though I was at 1.062 and OCCT stable @ 970c. *Crossing fingers* 1.087v will be enough to breach 1ghz


----------



## GamerDaPro

Thanks, ati cards run on a higher voltage of 1.1-1.3v







Also, I have a modded bios which isn't locked at 950, and allows me to go up to 2000mhz.

Also I hate SmartDoc, it is just buggy, and well... I dislike it really much.

By the way, good luck with reaching 1ghz, I've already done it on stock voltage, but wasn't really stable, it survived 2 hours, and then crashed, and after that it kept crashing.

Thanks again.


----------



## jdmfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GamerDaPro*
> 
> Thanks, ati cards run on a higher voltage of 1.1-1.3v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I have a modded bios which isn't locked at 950, and allows me to go up to 2000mhz.
> Also I hate SmartDoc, it is just buggy, and well... I dislike it really much.
> By the way, good luck with reaching 1ghz, I've already done it on stock voltage, but wasn't really stable, it survived 2 hours, and then crashed, and after that it kept crashing.
> Thanks again.


What's your stock voltage? Seems right, that it wasn't stable @ 1ghz, because most of the time there isn't enough voltage to reach 1ghz. I bet if you were to try again with 1ghz on OCCT (1920x1080, full screen, shader = 3, error check on) it'd likely post thousands of errors in seconds.

Going to finish up cooking dinner, and I'll be watching the Packers and Bears tonight. If I have some free time tonight, I'll attempt 1.0ghz.


----------



## GamerDaPro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdmfish*
> 
> What's your stock voltage? Seems right, that it wasn't stable @ 1ghz, because most of the time there isn't enough voltage to reach 1ghz. I bet if you were to try again with 1ghz on OCCT (1920x1080, full screen, shader = 3, error check on) it'd likely post thousands of errors in seconds.
> Going to finish up cooking dinner, and I'll be watching the Packers and Bears tonight. If I have some free time tonight, I'll attempt 1.0ghz.


It is 6970 stock, 1.175V.

Also I found something here.
Quote:


> The DCII uses a different voltage control chip than the reference card, so the only way to change the voltage is with Asus SmartDoctor. After changing the voltage, other utilities such as GPU-Z and Afterburner still report stock voltage (1.1V), but the card *is* in fact using the voltage set by SmartDoctor, as can be confirmed by much higher temperatures when benchmarking.


So basically SmartDoctor changes the voltage, so does GPU Tweak, but I can't see it. hmm.. whatever, I have a new, awesome app for it now, instead of that ugly SmartDoc.


----------



## jdmfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GamerDaPro*
> 
> It is 6970 stock, 1.175V.
> Also I found something here.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> The DCII uses a different voltage control chip than the reference card, so the only way to change the voltage is with Asus SmartDoctor. After changing the voltage, other utilities such as GPU-Z and Afterburner still report stock voltage (1.1V), but the card *is* in fact using the voltage set by SmartDoctor, as can be confirmed by much higher temperatures when benchmarking.
> 
> 
> 
> So basically SmartDoctor changes the voltage, so does GPU Tweak, but I can't see it. hmm.. whatever, I have a new, awesome app for it now, instead of that ugly SmartDoc.
Click to expand...

What are you using to check the voltage? Like I mentioned above, if your setting the new voltage, and it's not showing on the utility, you may have to keep applying the change, until it shows. Some times it takes me two or three times to set the voltage.


----------



## GamerDaPro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdmfish*
> 
> What are you using to check the voltage? Like I mentioned above, if your setting the new voltage, and it's not showing on the utility, you may have to keep applying the change, until it shows. Some times it takes me two or three times to set the voltage.


I have a "GPU Observer" win7 gadget for it, which shows the clock/voltage changes, also does GPU-Z.

I was talking about those, none of the softwares show if I changed the voltage, and I couldn't check if SmartDoc changed the voltage for me. But now I can confirm the changes in GPU Tweak.


----------



## jdmfish

As long as it's working for you, that's all that matters.


----------



## GamerDaPro

Weird, I'll run some benches watching the temperatures on the same clocks, with only changing the voltage. Neither GPU Tweak, or any other softwares show the changes there.

But I'll have to make sure somehow if the votlage changes there.


----------



## jdmfish

I've had luck with Kombustor showing updated voltages. Once I change the voltage, I set my core, and fire up Kombustor. If it's showing previous voltage and not what I set it to, I reset the procedure.

Change voltage in GPU Tweak > change core in A.B. > open Kombustor/run Kombustor - make sure new voltage and core are showing. Close down Kombustor and use OCCT, Unigine, etc.


----------



## GamerDaPro

Thanks, unfortunately my psu gave up, I heard bad things about it, and well... I was kinda sure it would brick, I've experienced reboots/shutdowns at full load of cpu/vid card, and it happened this time too, but the psu doesn't likely Power on now, just for a half second. I'll keep messing with the videocard whenever I RMA this psu, and get an another, better one. Thanks for the help though.


----------



## jdmfish

Is that the PSU with ~24a on it? I can't find anything about actual wattage on the 12v rail, but it's also not very efficient at all either, running at 70% efficiency.

I would have been hesitant to put a 6950/70 in on that PSU.


----------



## GamerDaPro

Yeah, I'll buy another one.


----------



## jdmfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GamerDaPro*
> 
> Yeah, I'll buy another one.


Hopefully not another of the same one!


----------



## GamerDaPro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdmfish*
> 
> Hopefully not another of the same one!


Of course not


----------



## Evil-Jester

ARG. just got 350 for xmas and now is wondering if i should save some cash and snag another 580 :| or spend it else place lol like a waterblock for the DCII and stuff like that


----------



## dos659

Go one 2 months ago!!


----------



## Kieran

Does anyone know whether the universal GPU waterblocks can be used with the 6950 Direct CU II 2GB?

I've been looking at this one - http://www.specialtech.co.uk/spshop/customer/Swiftech-MCW82-Universal-Graphics-Card-Waterblock--MCW82-pid-14682.html


----------



## Rowey

Yeah the universal blocks work, just make sure you got some heatsinks for your chips etc.


----------



## Kieran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> Yeah the universal blocks work, just make sure you got some heatsinks for your chips etc.


Ah that's good to know. So i will just need VRM heatsinks?

Bought 2 of the 6950 direct CU II's. There won't be much space between the cards on my motherboard which will cause the top GPU to have slightly higher temperatures. I will have a 230mm side fan blowing on to them which should help. I'm thinking of replacing that with 4 120mm fans if it will produce more airflow than the 230mm fan.

By the way, are the universal blocks hard to install?
It seems like they just screw onto the GPU core.


----------



## Moneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erik257*
> 
> nice little overclock you have there *IN*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> normally those dc2 cards run in the low 30s'c, i'm not sure if running 2 screens should make your card reach 50'c at idle. back in the days when i was using my xfx 4890 with dual 1680x1050 screens the card was only idling in the low 40s'c, and those 48x0 cards were known to run hot! like _GamerDaPro_ has pointed out already, maybe you should do a reseat of the dc2 heatsink, and make sure the screws that are holding the heatsink are nice and tight.
> kinda weird encounter you had there, can't say it ever happened to me before, but glad it's working nicely now.
> strange, but to be honest, i don't know much about the asus smartdoctor as i never really used it, i'd recommend you to try msi afterburner, or if you wanna stick with asus softeware, you can also use the asus gputweak (choose your operating system and under utilities you will see the download link).


Msi afterburner won't let unlock voltage, and when I overclock even by 50MHz, BF3 will just crash.


----------



## jdmfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moneo*
> 
> Msi afterburner won't let unlock voltage, and when I overclock even by 50MHz, BF3 will just crash.


Looks like your card has ZERO overclocking ability.









Not even 50mhz?


----------



## Moneo

No, the whole reason i bought the XBOX HUEG CUII was to overclock it, now that I can't I feel like I should have gone with evga.


----------



## Kieran

Just installed my new 6950's













Just trying to get Asus Smartdoctor to work. For some reason when i open it i get a message saying "Can Not find Asus Graphics Card".


----------



## Makron666

Got this yesterday:


http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/6bsbm/

May I hoist the colors?


----------



## jdmfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moneo*
> 
> No, the whole reason i bought the XBOX HUEG CUII was to overclock it, now that I can't I feel like I should have gone with evga.


That sucks. I've never heard of a GPU not being able to even overclock 5mhz.









Are you still able to return it and get a different brand or something?


----------



## jdmfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kieran*
> 
> Just trying to get Asus Smartdoctor to work. For some reason when i open it i get a message saying "Can Not find Asus Graphics Card".


Are you installing SmartDoctor from the CD or online?


----------



## Kieran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdmfish*
> 
> Are you installing SmartDoctor from the CD or online?


I installed this version of smartdoctor from softpedia.
http://www.softpedia.com/get/Tweak/Video-Tweak/ASUS-SmartDoctor.shtml


----------



## jdmfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kieran*
> 
> I installed this version of smartdoctor from softpedia.
> http://www.softpedia.com/get/Tweak/Video-Tweak/ASUS-SmartDoctor.shtml


Have you tried installing S.D. that came on your CD with the graphics card?


----------



## Kieran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdmfish*
> 
> Have you tried installing S.D. that came on your CD with the graphics card?


I will try that now








So far i've got Catalyst 11.12 and CAP 1 installed.


----------



## jdmfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kieran*
> 
> I will try that now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far i've got Catalyst 11.12 and CAP 1 installed.


Most people just toss the CD(s) that come in the box, but for some reason the version S.D. that is included on the CD drivers disk always seems to work.. Sometimes it's not better to have the latest version.


----------



## Moneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kieran*
> 
> Just installed my new 6950's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just trying to get Asus Smartdoctor to work. For some reason when i open it i get a message saying "Can Not find Asus Graphics Card".


I get the exact same thing with a 570, can you overclock with msi afterburner?


----------



## Moneo

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/f26zc/


----------



## Kieran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdmfish*
> 
> Most people just toss the CD(s) that come in the box, but for some reason the version S.D. that is included on the CD drivers disk always seems to work.. Sometimes it's not better to have the latest version.


The version on the CD works great









Thanks for the help.


----------



## Kieran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moneo*
> 
> I get the exact same thing with a 570, can you overclock with msi afterburner?


I am able to overclock with MSI afterburner but the core voltage cannot be altered. I managed to fix the problem by installing Smart Doctor off the supplied CD. This allows me to alter voltage.


----------



## Farzam Ramazi

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/4z2qg/


----------



## jdmfish

^ What kind of scores are you getting in Unigine Heaven 2.5, 3DMark11, etc.?

Can you break 1ghz on your 560?


----------



## Moneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdmfish*
> 
> That sucks. I've never heard of a GPU not being able to even overclock 5mhz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you still able to return it and get a different brand or something?


I don't think I will return it, I'll try to find out whats going on.


----------



## ryanboi1111

new rig















would join but im not posting a gpu-z up till there walter cooled and clocked


----------



## Fatality_

didn't see that I was in the pending section to join this club because I didn't post a GPU-Z photo. I can also push it to 920/1000/1840 but in my pending it's different. Here is my Photo and validation:



http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/5y4fx/

cheers


----------



## R4V3N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryanboi1111*
> 
> new rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> would join but im not posting a gpu-z up till there walter cooled and clocked


May I ask why your PSU is that way around? I have the same case and PSU and it goes in a lot cleaner with the label side towards the window - and improves airflow


----------



## stitchy

Would like to join the DC club with a 6970.

Only, I'm using a Sonata III mini tower may have to hacksaw at some drive bays to make it fit (think I'm out by quarter of an inch from what the specs say).

So instead of spending cash on a new case or hacksaw blades..
maybe I'll wait and hope the 7000 series DCII comes in a bit smaller.

anyway.. ta for listening. = )


----------



## ryanboi1111

Quote:


> May I ask why your PSU is that way around? I have the same case and PSU and it goes in a lot cleaner with the label side towards the window - and improves airflow


in the antec 1200 it realy dosen't make a witch way you mount the psu with the amount of air flow it pulls in.

the to answer you question the reason i mounted the psu that way round is because it hides the intacke fan and looks much beta


----------



## Farzam Ramazi

finally i update my pic may i join now???


----------



## One_too

So... Any news on Asus Radeon HD 7970 DirectCU II yet??


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Extreme2*
> 
> UP Date ...
> http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1449672/width/600/height/338
> With CORSAIR H100 Mode
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1449683/width/525/height/700


interesting mod, i think a while ago someone modded his card with an h80 or 60. you might wanna add some headsinks onto those naked vrams? you've pushed the vrams fairly hard @ 1200mhz i'd say







and could you have gone further with your core speed? since your temp was pretty low at 39'c. *UPDATED!*








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdmfish*
> 
> Noticed I needed to add my OCN name in the picture, but I forgot, and I've already plugged all my cables back into the I/O.. So, if this isn't enough, that's fine with me. I'm not going to sweat it.
> http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1452589/width/600/height/376
> http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1452590/width/600/height/449
> *Stock voltage: 1.012*


*IN!*







btw, you tried unlocking the voltage? might help you to push towards 1ghz








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil-Jester*
> 
> ARG. just got 350 for xmas and now is wondering if i should save some cash and snag another 580 :| or spend it else place lol like a waterblock for the DCII and stuff like that


unless you're on multi monitor, i'd save up for kepler, not sure dual 580's will benifit you much on a single screen as a single 580 can handle just about anything these days. as for waterblocks, that's a different story all together, if you're into benchmark numbers, it might just help








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dos659*
> 
> Go one 2 months ago!!
> http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1466473/width/392/height/486
> http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1466457/width/403/height/600


*IN!*







on a side note, that massive side window looks pretty cool








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Makron666*
> 
> Got this yesterday:
> http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1497571/width/600/height/450
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/6bsbm/
> May I hoist the colors?


*IN!*








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moneo*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/f26zc/


post a pic of your card in the rig, i'll add you into the members list. any luck with overclocking your card btw?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farzam Ramazi*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1540042/width/600/height/450
> finally i update my pic may i join now???


soz for the delay, been busy lately







but you're now *IN!*








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryanboi1111*
> 
> new rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1516204/width/525/height/700
> http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1516205/width/600/height/450
> http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1516206/width/600/height/450
> would join but im not posting a gpu-z up till there walter cooled and clocked


*IN!*







but do post back once you got your water setup, i'll up date then








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fatality_*
> 
> didn't see that I was in the pending section to join this club because I didn't post a GPU-Z photo. I can also push it to 920/1000/1840 but in my pending it's different. Here is my Photo and validation:
> http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1516460/width/392/height/496
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/5y4fx/
> cheers


think we have some misunderstanding there, i need a picture of your card in your rig, not a screenshot of your gpuz as you've provided a link to it already







hope you get your pic soon so i can move you into the nvidia list
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stitchy*
> 
> Would like to join the DC club with a 6970.
> Only, I'm using a Sonata III mini tower may have to hacksaw at some drive bays to make it fit (think I'm out by quarter of an inch from what the specs say).
> So instead of spending cash on a new case or hacksaw blades..
> maybe I'll wait and hope the 7000 series DCII comes in a bit smaller.
> anyway.. ta for listening. = )


unfortunately the 7970 is the same length as the 6970, and i suspect the 7950 will follow trend of the 6950 being also the same length as the 6970. maybe the 78x0 series will be slightly shorter? no idea


----------



## jdmfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erik257*
> 
> btw, you tried unlocking the voltage? might help you to push towards 1ghz


Pretty sure the voltage is capped at 1.087v on this card. I've got it unlocked in A.B. 2.2 Beta as well as Asus GPU Tweak, but the furthest I can push is now exactly 1.00ghz.

New SS:



And new Unigine Heaven 2.5 (1980x1020, all settings *maxed out*):


----------



## yeahi

MY beautiful GTX 570


----------



## jdmfish

Lovely.









Wouldn't mind having one of them, or the DCII 448c 560's either.


----------



## Darylrese

I'm in with my Asus Direct CU II GTX580 please







It's running at 950 / 1900 / 2154 @ 1.125v. Idle temp 28c, Max temp 70c


----------



## Smith Xavyez

Hi my Burmese name is Aung Win Htut , so i typed with Burmese name , if brothers don't believe see in my facebook

http://www.facebook.com/Prof.Dr.Banana ....... I'm in Club ??? Or Change my forum name to Augn Win Htut ???? Where to change name ??


png image hosting


image host


png image hosting


upload images


----------



## Makron666

Whats the signature code??


----------



## Kieran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Makron666*
> 
> Whats the signature code??


I couldn't find any signature code in the first post so i made one.

Code:



Code:


[url=http://www.overclock.net/t/1050119/asus-directcu-directcuii-owners-club]ASUS Direct CU/DirectCUII Owners Club[/url]

It's a bit basic at the moment, i'll get round to adding colours once i figure it out!

@Smith Xavyez Information about name changes can be found here - http://www.overclock.net/t/1055673/name-change-policy-update/0_50


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdmfish*
> 
> Pretty sure the voltage is capped at 1.087v on this card. I've got it unlocked in A.B. 2.2 Beta as well as Asus GPU Tweak, but the furthest I can push is now exactly 1.00ghz.
> New SS:
> http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1556830/width/600/height/338
> And new Unigine Heaven 2.5 (1980x1020, all settings *maxed out*):
> http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1556852/width/600/height/338


nice, temp is are fairly decent at 71'c max. yeah, i think without modding the bios, you're stuck at 1.087v unfortunately, but 1ghz isn't a bad overclock at all. *UPDATED!*








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yeahi*
> 
> MY beautiful GTX 570
> http://www.imagup.com/data/1140611522.html
> http://www.imagup.com/data/1140611597.html
> http://www.imagup.com/data/1140611797.html


love the pics dude, great shots, but i'd need a pic of your sexy 570 in your rig







get that, and you're in








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I'm in with my Asus Direct CU II GTX580 please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's running at 950 / 1900 / 2154 @ 1.125v. Idle temp 28c, Max temp 70c
> http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1559425/width/600/height/450
> http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1559426/width/480/height/640


nice setup man, good bit of overclock too, but before i can add you to the members list, i need a screenshot or validation link to your gpu-z








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smith Xavyez*
> 
> Hi my Burmese name is Aung Win Htut , so i typed with Burmese name , if brothers don't believe see in my facebook
> http://www.facebook.com/Prof.Dr.Banana ....... I'm in Club ??? Or Change my forum name to Augn Win Htut ???? Where to change name ??
> http://postimage.org/image/k4u0p3qf3/full/
> http://postimage.org/image/67bujsscf/full/
> http://postimage.org/image/dyskicwhr/full/


to be honest i should have added a name requirement when i setup the club, but i forgot, so nevermind, i have my faith in my fellow OCNers







i take it you're a united fan?







btw, you're *IN*








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Makron666*
> 
> Whats the signature code??


sorry dude, had a nice little signiture for the club before the site got a facelift. the old codes don't work no more since the new version of OCN doesn't support colour in the signatures, which is a shame in my view







nonetheless, i updated the code so feel free to grab it from the OP. it's all down to personal preference really, feel free to add in your own customisations








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kieran*
> 
> I couldn't find any signature code in the first post so i made one.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [url=http://www.overclock.net/t/1050119/asus-directcu-directcuii-owners-club]ASUS Direct CU/DirectCUII Owners Club[/url]
> 
> It's a bit basic at the moment, i'll get round to adding colours once i figure it out!


if you ever get around to add colour to the signatures, let me know, i've tried and failed thus far


----------



## Darylrese

Ooops sorry man...here you go


----------



## connzy

hey guys question again, its been a while but ive been busy..
because of my unusally high idling temps of 50'c ive decided im going to reseat the cooler and i have a few questions before i attack this.
the 4 screws ontop are the only screws that hold the cooler on? or will i have to remove all the shroud.
will i have to re apply thermal paste, and as i donthave any what type should i buy?
lastly, the technique to doing the 4 screws back up?
thanks in advance!


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Ooops sorry man...here you go
> http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1573117/width/600/height/267


cheers man, you're *IN!*








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connzy*
> 
> hey guys question again, its been a while but ive been busy..
> because of my unusally high idling temps of 50'c ive decided im going to reseat the cooler and i have a few questions before i attack this.
> the 4 screws ontop are the only screws that hold the cooler on? or will i have to remove all the shroud.
> will i have to re apply thermal paste, and as i donthave any what type should i buy?
> lastly, the technique to doing the 4 screws back up?
> thanks in advance!


to remove the stock cooler, as you said it, just 4 screws, nothing more. after the 4 screws there will be nothing else holding the cooler and the pcb together but a fan connector, good luck taking the fan connector off, it's trickier than it looks (at least for my card), lol. but to be honest, you don't have to take it off really..

as for tim, any sort of aftermarket ones would do just fine to be honest, i've personally tried as5, mx3, noctua nh-1and mx4. right now i am using mx4. i'd pass on as5, the other 3 are solid choices, just pick up whichever is cheaper.

in terms of application, i've never done it to an amd card before, but since they don't have heatspreaders like nvidia, you might as well just spread it out onto the actual core, or i guess a dot in the middle could do fine as well. on the cooler side, if there are any visible gaps between the copper pipes and the aluminium base around the contact area, just rub a bit of tim into it.

as for putting the screws back, i'd flip the cover on it's back, then try putting the pcb onto the cooler by aligning the 4 screw holes. i think this is better than putting the pcb on the table then drop the cooler on top as you don't have a great deal of reference as where you should place it exactly, not to mention you have to flip the whole thing over to put the screws in anyway.

there isn't much technique as how to put the screws back in, but i'd personally recommend you not to screw them in one by one as hard as possible. i'd put 1 screw in, give it a few turns, then do the same diagonally opposite, then the same to the remaining 2 screws. once they are all in, give them a few turns at a time, in the same sequence as how you put them in. keep doing the same thing until they are all nice and tight. it may sound completely useless, but trust me, by doing this will assure you a great contact between your gpu and the cooler.

hope it helps, and let us know how's your idle temp after reseating the cooler


----------



## Farzam Ramazi

i want to update my Clocks its here

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/g6pnu/


----------



## Makron666

Thanks for the Signature code guys. It's a shame color doesn't work. Ohwell.


----------



## Darylrese

I'm guessing my overclock is good on my Asus Direct cu ii GTX580?

950mhz core
1900mhz shader
2154 mhz memory
VCORE = 1.125v

To achieve the above i have to run a custom fan profile, which is strange because my temps are actually really good. If i run stock fan even though it stays under 75c it locks up. With custom profile it runs at about 68v max and doesnt lock up with above clocks.

I have tried 970mhz @ 1150v but i get lock ups....again my temps are fine....what sort of voltage would i need for 980mhz+? Whats a good temp for this card?


----------



## jdmfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I'm guessing my overclock is good on my Asus Direct cu ii GTX580?
> 950mhz core
> 1900mhz shader
> 2154 mhz memory
> VCORE = 1.125v
> To achieve the above i have to run a custom fan profile, which is strange because my temps are actually really good. If i run stock fan even though it stays under 75c it locks up. With custom profile it runs at about 68v max and doesnt lock up with above clocks.
> I have tried 970mhz @ 1150v but i get lock ups....again my temps are fine....what sort of voltage would i need for 980mhz+? Whats a good temp for this card?


Sounds like you need more voltage or less core to be stable..


----------



## phatmine

Hey Guys, does anyone knows how ASUS ENGTX570 DC II Display port works with Samsung Syncmaster SA950D DP monitor? I use this cable, http://manhattan-products.com/en-US/products/9164-displayport-monitor-cable

thanks!


----------



## Darylrese

I have never seen that type of cable before! :S You need to use a DVI cable or HDMI with the graphics card....unless you can find an adaptor somewhere?


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phatmine*
> 
> Hey Guys, does anyone knows how ASUS ENGTX570 DC II Display port works with Samsung Syncmaster SA950D DP monitor? I use this cable, http://manhattan-products.com/en-US/products/9164-displayport-monitor-cable
> thanks!


what's exactly the problem you're experiencing? i'm a bit confused...

anyhow, aren't display ports just like hdmi ports? i never used display port myself, but i'd imagine it's just plug and play...

if you have problem bringing up image from your graphics onto the screen, then it's more likely you have to change some settings on your monitor, e.g. choose the correct input source...


----------



## GroundZero300

Hi,

this is my new DCII6950 @6970 Shaders; 930\1430 @1,1v.

GPU-Z









Picture of my system (Mugen looks! (it's clean) kinda dirty.)


----------



## coolfat

can i join the group. here is my rig's pic



Still waiting for a waterblock that will fit my matrix platinum


----------



## mikupoiss

What's with the hideous blur?


----------



## dr.evil

i want to join!!!


----------



## phatmine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erik257*
> 
> what's exactly the problem you're experiencing? i'm a bit confused...
> anyhow, aren't display ports just like hdmi ports? i never used display port myself, but i'd imagine it's just plug and play...
> if you have problem bringing up image from your graphics onto the screen, then it's more likely you have to change some settings on your monitor, e.g. choose the correct input source...


this is exactly my problem. posted from "Samsung SA950 and SA750 Owners Club - Page 63"
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phatmine*
> 
> Hello guys!
> I have recently bought SA950D Monitor. Can anyone help me with this issue with the display port? i have Asus GTX 570 DC II connected with the monitor but it seems i cant get any display as i switch cables from DVI-D or HDMI port. DVI-D and HDMI port are fine. Is it my display port cable won't work? but it works using DP-HDMI-DVI adapter connected to the monitor. I use this DP cable v1.1. Do i need version 1.2?
> http://manhattan-products.com/en-US/products/9164-displayport-monitor-cable
> Standards and Certifications
> UL 20276
> DisplayPort v1.1
> Connectors
> (2) DisplayPort 20-pin male with latches
> Nickel plated
> Molded PVC boot
> Cable
> 28 AWG conductors
> Shielding: aluminum and Mylar braid
> Withstanding voltage: 300 V DC
> Insulation resistance: 5 MOhms
> Contact resistance: 10 Ohms
> PVC jacket
> When i start my PC and boot, it will display a red box for the bios menu but no graphics and text displayed. Also for my Hackintosh, it will display White box for the boot. And when it enters the OS (Win7/Mac OSX) its black out...no more display....Is my SA950 DP has defect?
> I also try connecting the DP cable and plugging off the power cord for 30sec. but seems same problem happens.
> Thanks!


----------



## One_too

At last!!!

http://www.guru3d.com/news/asus-radeon-hd-7970-directcu-ii-photos/

and

http://www.techpowerup.com/159003/ASUS-Radeon-HD-7970-DirectCu-II-Graphics-Card-Pictured.html










I wonder when we'll see one in here!!


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *One_too*
> 
> At last!!!
> http://www.guru3d.com/news/asus-radeon-hd-7970-directcu-ii-photos/
> and
> http://www.techpowerup.com/159003/ASUS-Radeon-HD-7970-DirectCu-II-Graphics-Card-Pictured.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder when we'll see one in here!!


Looks LUSH!!! Wonder how much these bad boys will cost!?


----------



## momonz

Hi guys, I have a question.

I have a Lian Li PC-FNWX case. I am planning to buy a Asus 6950 DCII card (if 78xx wont be available by February). Would this card fit my case if I remove the hdd cage?

Case max vide card size: 290mm = 11.4 inches (with the HDD cage)
6950 DCII length = 297.18 mm = 11.7 inches

So there's a small difference. I think removing the HDD cage would free up more space and the card would probably fit.



I don't want to take chances, so I am looking in the net to prove it.

Thanks for any help


----------



## R4V3N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *momonz*
> 
> Hi guys, I have a question.
> I have a Lian Li PC-FNWX case. I am planning to buy a Asus 6950 DCII card (if 78xx wont be available by February). Would this card fit my case if I remove the hdd cage?
> Case max vide card size: 290mm = 11.4 inches (with the HDD cage)
> 6950 DCII length = 297.18 mm = 11.7 inches
> So there's a small difference. I think removing the HDD cage would free up more space and the card would probably fit.
> 
> I don't want to take chances, so I am looking in the net to prove it.
> Thanks for any help


I assume that this is going to be your primary graphics card from your specs, in which case there looks to be a problem. It looks as though you could only fit it in the lower PCI-e x16 slot, even with the HDD cage removed. This would mean that you could only run it at x8 at most, reducing the bandwidth. The Ideal position for the card is in the full x16 top slot, which you would have to move the 5.25 bay for.


----------



## momonz

Thanks R4V3N.

Yes this is going to be my primary graphics card. I could actually install it on the x8 but would loose some fps (but might not be significant).

The 6950 DCII card is actually:

11.7 inches = 297.18mm long. My case has a max of 290 if HDD cage is installed. So there's an excess of 7.18mm. The excess is less than 1cm. My wild guess the card would fit right without HDD cage. However, I don't want to rely on this as I did this kind of measurement with my old generic case when I was buying a new heatsink. It turns out the heatsink (Hyper 212) is actually taller than what is specified on the spec.

Removing the HDD cage does free up space, I think atleast 1cm.

I just want to know if anyone has installed a 6950 DCII on Lian Li 7FN case..


----------



## SgtHawker

Momonz, If the Sabertooth P67 mobo in your sig rig is the one you are using in the case, you are fine. The lower PCIe x16 slot will run your card at full x16 as a single card, so don't sweat the bus speed issue.


----------



## momonz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtHawker*
> 
> Momonz, If the Sabertooth P67 mobo in your sig rig is the one you are using in the case, you are fine. The lower PCIe x16 slot will run your card at full x16 as a single card, so don't sweat the bus speed issue.


Thanks. But according to P67 Sabertooth manual, the lower pcie only uses x8.


----------



## SgtHawker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *momonz*
> 
> Thanks. But according to P67 Sabertooth manual, the lower pcie only uses x8.


I downloaded your manual from the Asus site and it showed both are x16 slots, chapter 2 part 2.2.1, but in SLI they are x8 x8 in operation.


----------



## momonz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtHawker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *momonz*
> 
> Thanks. But according to P67 Sabertooth manual, the lower pcie only uses x8.
> 
> 
> 
> I downloaded your manual from the Asus site and it showed both are x16 slots, chapter 2 part 2.2.1, but in SLI they are x8 x8 in operation.
Click to expand...

Thanks but the second pcie 2.0 only runs at x8 when single mode.

Anyway, I measured my case and concluded it would be a high risk so I am abandoning this option.


----------



## ShtKck

Didn't know this club was around! Here's my 6 slots of 6970 DCII goodness. Anything else you need?

Question, I'm planning on doing 3 monitor eyefinity set up. The monitors have HDMI but these are all display ports. Can I just do 3 X Eyefinity with DVI or should I convert over from DP?


----------



## Kieran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShtKck*
> 
> 
> Didn't know this club was around! Here's my 6 slots of 6970 DCII goodness. Anything else you need?
> Question, I'm planning on doing 3 monitor eyefinity set up. The monitors have HDMI but these are all display ports. Can I just do 3 X Eyefinity with DVI or should I convert over from DP?


I think you will need a GPU-Z screenshot too.

In terms of eyefinity a think 2 of the monitors can use DVI but the other one needs to use a active displayport adapter.


----------



## ShtKck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kieran*
> 
> I think you will need a GPU-Z screenshot too.
> In terms of eyefinity a think 2 of the monitors can use DVI but the other one needs to use a active displayport adapter.


I'll get a screen shot when I'm home then.
I've never ran more than two monitors and am not super familiar with all these standards.


For Eyefinity all the displays need to be connected to the same card?
If so, can you link me a new-egg example of this active display port to DVI adapter? Would this work?


----------



## Arizonian

Not sure if you guys in this club have seen this?

First Look: ASUS Radeon HD 7970 DirectCU II Top Video Card - Sun, Jan 22, 2012 - 12:00 PM


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farzam Ramazi*
> 
> i want to update my Clocks its here
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/g6pnu/


*UPDATED*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GroundZero300*
> 
> Hi,
> this is my new DCII6950 @6970 Shaders; 930\1430 @1,1v.
> GPU-Z
> http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/12/01/17/3wt.png
> Picture of my system (Mugen looks! (it's clean) kinda dirty.)
> http://s7.directupload.net/images/120117/temp/dm7qmi9q.jpg


you're *IN*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolfat*
> 
> can i join the group. here is my rig's pic
> http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1637665/width/600/height/450
> Still waiting for a waterblock that will fit my matrix platinum


also need a gpu-z validation from you mate








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dr.evil*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1645546/width/600/height/450
> http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1645555/width/392/height/496
> i want to join!!!


wish granted







*IN*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *momonz*
> 
> Thanks but the second pcie 2.0 only runs at x8 when single mode.
> Anyway, I measured my case and concluded it would be a high risk so I am abandoning this option.


i am not entirely certain, but i think the 6950dcii can probably fit into the top x16 pcie slot by having the power connector end hiding in the 5.25" bay area. although your pci cables might be a big squeezed...
here's a picture i cropped off the lianli webpage, it shows the gpu fits into the bay area, albeit it's a reference card in the pic, hence the card isn't as wide as the 6950dcii, tough call...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShtKck*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1672186/width/600/height/398
> Didn't know this club was around! Here's my 6 slots of 6970 DCII goodness. Anything else you need?


nice setup! yes, i need a gpu-z validation especially if they're overclocked
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Not sure if you guys in this club have seen this?
> http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1839/1/
> First Look: ASUS Radeon HD 7970 DirectCU II Top Video Card - Sun, Jan 22, 2012 - 12:00 PM


good find _*Arizonian*_, i'd be looking forward to an in depth review on this badass


----------



## Darylrese

The 7970 Direct cu ii has been posted a few pages back i think, it looks great! Bet it comes with a hefty price tag though!


----------



## unrealskill

damn i want that 7970 Direct cu ii so bad but we gotta wait 3 weeks?


----------



## Ash568

can i get on here


----------



## ShtKck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erik257*
> 
> nice setup! yes, i need a gpu-z validation especially if they're overclocked


Ive not been having much luck using Overdrive in Catalyst for overclocking the 6970. Any suggestions? Could Crossfire be the issue? It looks like you guys are using other programs to do your overclocking.


----------



## Evil-Jester

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShtKck*
> 
> Ive not been having much luck using Overdrive in Catalyst for overclocking the 6970. Any suggestions? Could Crossfire be the issue? It looks like you guys are using other programs to do your overclocking.


look for MSI AFterburner thats what most people are using now for OCing cards


----------



## ShtKck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil-Jester*
> 
> look for MSI AFterburner thats what most people are using now for OCing cards


Okay. Would I leave the overclock settings in CCC default if I was using MSI's solution? CCC is so unstable.

Also, here's my GPU-Z for now.


----------



## Coach Mcguirk

Plz add me.

Picked mine up from "Newegg Will-Call" store last night. The few benefits of being in So Cal, lol. Why pay for shipping, when the Newegg factory is 25 mins away.


Thank god, i was able to use their bathroom... Only thing I remember there.


Just took this.


----------



## Fatality_

Okay here is a pic of the card in my rig since I am still on the pending list.



I run at 920/1000/1840 (I've already posted pics of that awhile back)

Thanks


----------



## Diffusi0n

Hello ... please may i join ?









Here is GPU-Z Validation:


Here is my card in system :


and the 3Dmark11 score link: http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2714143

Thanks for your time


----------



## alex lap

Can i join in...



And here's my SLI gtx 560 ti



thx


----------



## alex lap

You'll see better on that one...


----------



## Boomstick68

Add me if this thread is still alive!


----------



## Evil-Jester

im sure its still alive... kinda. the OP is MIA. also im surprised no one with a 7XXX card has popped in yet


----------



## ShtKck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil-Jester*
> 
> im sure its still alive... kinda. the OP is MIA. also im surprised no one with a 7XXX card has popped in yet


They had to get their internet turned off to be able to afford it. That's likely why.


----------



## Step83

Add me to the list when you can










Its a bit of a squeeze though


















Bad photo of the rig










One thing ive found which annoys me the coolers actually pretty loud even with the fans at 10% anyone played with other cooling options on these?


----------



## Vandarth

Hi, I was wondering if i could have some help overclocking my 6970 Direct CU II, at the moment its on 950 core 1450/5800 DDR memory, stock vcore.

I was wondering what should i set my core, memory and vcore to for a stable but good overclock on this GPU.

Thanks, Max.


----------



## mikupoiss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Step83*
> 
> One thing ive found which annoys me the coolers actually pretty loud even with the fans at 10% anyone played with other cooling options on these?


Something must be wrong. I can't hear mine while idling. At 40% it's as loud as my Silver Arrow (which is quiet).


----------



## Step83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikupoiss*
> 
> Something must be wrong. I can't hear mine while idling. At 40% it's as loud as my Silver Arrow (which is quiet).


I think the Nvidia ones actually quieter than the AMD one ive tried a few fan management programs even on the lowest setting like MSI setting it to 10% its still quite loud. Ive got a Gelid Icey Vision here if not i may just watercool it


----------



## Boomstick68

My 570 is super quiet.


----------



## SgtHawker

My Matrix GTX 580 Platinum is quiet also, even at medium speeds...


----------



## Kieran

My 6950's are also very quiet. I only hear them when folding or running BOINIC on them.


----------



## momonz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Step83*
> 
> Add me to the list when you can
> 
> Its a bit of a squeeze though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bad photo of the rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing ive found which annoys me the coolers actually pretty loud even with the fans at 10% anyone played with other cooling options on these?


Hi Step83,

I have a Lian Li PC-7FNWX case, its interior is similar to your k62. I have a Asus p67 sabertoot mobo, do you think that this DCII 3 slot coolers would fit in my case? Note that in your case, the video card, takes the pci 2nd slot and so-on, while on my motherboard, video card would begin on the 3rd slot. So it might be possible that the end of the DCII card won't hit the botton of the ODD cage.



I already bought a MSI 560-ti 2gb, but I am willing to switch to DCII coolers if proven. I really like the dcii coolers more than anything else.


----------



## Evil-Jester

think your case is a tight fit? take a look at mine :O


----------



## momonz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil-Jester*
> 
> think your case is a tight fit? take a look at mine :O


You think the dcii shroud would miss the bottom of the odd cage in my case?


----------



## Step83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *momonz*
> 
> Hi Step83,
> I have a Lian Li PC-7FNWX case, its interior is similar to your k62. I have a Asus p67 sabertoot mobo, do you think that this DCII 3 slot coolers would fit in my case? Note that in your case, the video card, takes the pci 2nd slot and so-on, while on my motherboard, video card would begin on the 3rd slot. So it might be possible that the end of the DCII card won't hit the botton of the ODD cage.
> 
> I already bought a MSI 560-ti 2gb, but I am willing to switch to DCII coolers if proven. I really like the dcii coolers more than anything else.


That i cannot honestly say, my case took the 270mm card literally just i have to remove the PCI bracket retention clips just so i can get it in even then its a fiddle. youll probably need to remove the HDD caddy


----------



## momonz

Yes i would remove the hdd cage. I think the dcii shroud would miss the bottom of my odd cage. in your case, the shroud almost missed the bottom, and you are using the 2nd pci slot. While iam using the 3rd. I will try this once 7950 dciincomes out here.


----------



## erik257

SORRY folks, i know, i've been a ghost lately, but i'm still alive and so is the thread








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ash568*
> 
> can i get on here
> http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1692475/width/600/height/337
> http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1692477/width/600/height/359


yes you can sir, you're *IN*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShtKck*
> 
> Okay. Would I leave the overclock settings in CCC default if I was using MSI's solution? CCC is so unstable.
> Also, here's my GPU-Z for now.
> http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1696314/width/600/height/325


you're *IN*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coach Mcguirk*
> 
> Plz add me.
> Picked mine up from "Newegg Will-Call" store last night. The few benefits of being in So Cal, lol. Why pay for shipping, when the Newegg factory is 25 mins away.
> http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1701613/width/600/height/450
> Thank god, i was able to use their bathroom... Only thing I remember there.
> http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1701620/width/600/height/450
> Just took this.
> http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1701624/width/392/height/486


you're *IN*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fatality_*
> 
> Okay here is a pic of the card in my rig since I am still on the pending list.
> http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1787569/width/600/height/450
> I run at 920/1000/1840 (I've already posted pics of that awhile back)
> Thanks


LOL, finally my friend, you're *IN*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diffusi0n*
> 
> Hello ... please may i join ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is GPU-Z Validation:
> http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1808535/width/600/height/375
> Here is my card in system :
> http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1808538/width/600/height/400
> and the 3Dmark11 score link: http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2714143
> Thanks for your time


you're *IN*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alex lap*
> 
> Can i join in...
> http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1820208/width/600/height/184
> And here's my SLI gtx 560 ti
> http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1820213/width/324/height/194
> thx


you're *IN*
btw, you submitted 2 different gpu-z/3dmark11 screenshots, i'm a bit confused as which clocks are you actually running at? i used the info in your original upload where it said 950 core and a 3dmark 11 score of p9318. let me know if you are actually running at clocks stated in your 2nd gpu-z upload, then i'll update accordingly, cheers








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil-Jester*
> 
> im sure its still alive... kinda. the OP is MIA. also im surprised no one with a 7XXX card has popped in yet


i've kinda been busy with work and all that, just checking in every now and then these days....
as for the 7xxx, i guess the price tag is the problem here...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Step83*
> 
> Add me to the list when you can
> http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o196/thelegoman_2006/GPU-CPUSS.jpg
> Its a bit of a squeeze though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o196/thelegoman_2006/101_1836.jpg
> Bad photo of the rig
> ]http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o196/thelegoman_2006/101_1843.jpg
> One thing ive found which annoys me the coolers actually pretty loud even with the fans at 10% anyone played with other cooling options on these?


you're *IN*
i'd say there must be something abnormal with your fans, as mine and i'd assume most other dcii fans are pretty much silent up until 40-50% fan speed. double check if your fan blades are in good shape, and if there are cables running close to the fans, that could amplify noise as well. if all looks normal, and you think the fans are definitely louder than it should be, then perhaps time to rma?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vandarth*
> 
> Hi, I was wondering if i could have some help overclocking my 6970 Direct CU II, at the moment its on 950 core 1450/5800 DDR memory, stock vcore.
> I was wondering what should i set my core, memory and vcore to for a stable but good overclock on this GPU.
> Thanks, Max.


not sure where do you need help with? there isn't really a bad or good overclock, it's all about getting the maximum out of your card, or push it as far as you are happy with.
your current overclock seems pretty healthy, have you tested it for stability? if it's stable and only at stock vcore then i must say you have a very decent card and you could try and aim for 1ghz core and 1500mhz vram perhaps?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *momonz*
> 
> Hi Step83,
> I have a Lian Li PC-7FNWX case, its interior is similar to your k62. I have a Asus p67 sabertoot mobo, do you think that this DCII 3 slot coolers would fit in my case? Note that in your case, the video card, takes the pci 2nd slot and so-on, while on my motherboard, video card would begin on the 3rd slot. So it might be possible that the end of the DCII card won't hit the botton of the ODD cage.
> http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1856492/width/600/height/600
> I already bought a MSI 560-ti 2gb, but I am willing to switch to DCII coolers if proven. I really like the dcii coolers more than anything else.


this is directly from lian li website, and it looks like it can take anything upto about 290mm between the back of the case and the harddrive cage.

gtx560ti dcii cards are about 10.16' which is approximately 259mm
gtx570/580 dcii cards are about 11.5' which is roughly 293mm
hd7970 dcii cards are 11' which is about 280mm
hd7950 dcii cards are 11.8' which is roughly 300mm!!! (a bit surprised to see the 7950 actually being longer than the 7970, a strange one)
so there you go, hope it helps a bit


----------



## momonz

Didn't recognize the 7950 dcii is 11.8inches long. That made me scratch my head


----------



## Step83

I think ive sussed it. where the cooler touches the case its resonating. There will be some dremel modding at a later date!


----------



## Methodical

Hey, I'd like to get in. Here's the required info.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/uzdmu/


----------



## Methodical

Alex, how did you unlock the voltage for MSI AB? I see you are using the 2.2 beta - does the new version unlock the voltages? Have a link for the beta version?

Thanks...Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alex lap*
> 
> Can i join in...
> 
> And here's my SLI gtx 560 ti
> 
> thx


----------



## alex lap

Go to guru3d.com Methodical and you'll find it.


----------



## Methodical

found it. Thanks. So the beta vs should unlock the voltage?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alex lap*
> 
> Go to guru3d.com Methodical and you'll find it.


----------



## essanbee

Please don't go hating on my cabling, just got the system together...











http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/5ug3a/


----------



## Shogo3232

Hey alll! just want add mt DCII to the mix. just ordered the EK waterblock for it. will up date when it gets here and i put it on.


----------



## Shogo3232

old case pic BTW. will update new one soon.


----------



## Darylrese

awsome setup man! Looks very simular to my components!


----------



## One_too

OK people there it is:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1202417/tpu-asus-radeon-hd-7970-directcu-ii-graphics-card-pictured

And

http://www.guru3d.com/article/asus-radeon-hd-7970-directcu-ii-review/1

I wonder when we will se one for this sides!!


----------



## fommof

Asus GTX580 DirectCUII cooled by Corsair H100

A few photos (although not updated, 2x 12 push, 2xS12 pull right now, different rad mount etc):




Some more (current fan setup, still the old rad mounting):



GPU-Z (that's my max stable OC, i can bench higher, depending on the app):


----------



## Darylrese

I have the Asus Direct cu ii GTX580 and have been thinking about the Antec620 / H80 / H100 mod.....was it worth doing? Was it easy? whats the temps like compared to the stock direct cu cooler? Your SreenShot is too small to see. Is the fan ontop to cool the VRM's?

I have the exact same overclock as you on my 580, just im using the stock cooler which gets fairly loud in game.


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I have the Asus Direct cu ii GTX580 and have been thinking about the Antec620 / H80 / H100 mod.....was it worth doing? Was it easy? whats the temps like compared to the stock direct cu cooler? Your SreenShot is too small to see.


For the pics, try right click-open to new window or tab. If it still doesn't work let me know...









So is it worth doing...spent 112 euros and i already had the Noctuas so yeah, for 112 euros it's like having a "universal" (long live tier wraps) gpu system...still thinking of going full W/C though, not that it's needed but it would be a nice project...

There is no comparison between the stock and this one, performance-wise or sound-wise especially when at 950Mhz...the only thing the stock cooling did better is when idling, low rpms so one tick above completely silent. Can't say the same for the H100, the only sound i am getting is from the pump (no defects, no strange sounds, normal pump sound)...

Now, if you don't mind translating then here you'll find lot's of temp measuerments with 2-3 different fan setups. If you do mind and find it interesting let me know so i can start a new thread with these infos in english.

You can also find the first temp measurments i did in this post.


----------



## mikupoiss

I honestly can't see point in changin DCII cooler for some closed loop set like Antec or Corsair make.


----------



## Darylrese

Just had a look at the other post in your thread, look good mate. Do you NEED the fan on the VRM's? Only my 600t doesnt have a side fan and i dont like the idea of just sticking a random fan over the top of a card. looks too messy in my case! I love my direct cu ii its just noisy when at full load and 60% + fan speed. Even then its still quieter than any other card i have had in the past.

Another great thing with this mod is it would bring the tripple slot direct cu down to a dual slot when the H100 (or alternative) is fitted, therefore they would fit in SLI with great cooling!

I really really want to see someone either make a custom shroud for the Direct cu ii 580 or fit a pump and then place the stock HSF back on so that it has a factory look and still cools the rest of the card as it should


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikupoiss*
> 
> I honestly can't see point in changin DCII cooler for some closed loop set like Antec or Corsair make.


Neither do i if you don't OC your card...i do OC my card and you wouldn't like to run it at 950Mhz with 1.15V and have to rev up the fans to at least 60% just to keep the temps below 70C while gaming...the temp difference is way too much and so is the noise difference in this case...like i said, no comparison...


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Just had a look at the other post in your thread, look good mate. Do you NEED the fan on the VRM's? Only my 600t doesnt have a side fan and i dont like the idea of just sticking a random fan over the top of a card. looks too messy in my case! I love my direct cu ii its just noisy when at full load and 60% + fan speed. Even then its still quieter than any other card i have had in the past.
> Another great thing with this mod is it would bring the tripple slot direct cu down to a dual slot when the H100 (or alternative) is fitted, therefore they would fit in SLI with great cooling!
> I really really want to see someone either make a custom shroud for the Direct cu ii 580 or fit a pump and then place the stock HSF back on so that it has a factory look and still cools the rest of the card as it should


About the noisy stuff, tell me about it...i had to run my fans at at least 60% when OC at 950Mhz, 1.15V, it's just untolerable and not as efficient as some people think...

I am afraid that you need some kind of air stream to the VRMs...the factory heatsink doesn't touch the VRMs or the memory chips but it seems there are channels underneath that move air to these components...funny thing is that when at full load that air is warm and the more you OC the warmer it gets.

So, the way i have placed the radiator, if i run all the Noctuas at full tilt (still way more silent than the stock fans at 60% and waaaaay cooler), the air from the pull fans hit the hot spots directly, the hottest area of the card remains below 70C when OCed (no need if the freq is stock, at least for now, the summer is coming fast). Running Furmark is a different story, i need the NP14 to keep this area below 70C. But on the other hand i use Furmark only to record max temps so not really an issue...

Anyway, i bet this type of cooling is not practical for the average user, you still have to deal with the space issues (where exactly you will mount the rad) and if you don't have 2 or 4 "silent" fans then the cost goes up (no, i prefer asus fans at 60% than the Corsair ones at 50%)...next step would be the custom loop which i am sure it would give an even better cooling performance (therefore possibly even less noise) but it's gonna be pricier...anyway, i am still thinking going full W/C for the vga, that would be a nice project i guess...


----------



## mikupoiss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> Neither do i if you don't OC your card...i do OC my card and you wouldn't like to run it at 950Mhz with 1.15V and have to rev up the fans to at least 60% just to keep the temps below 70C while gaming...the temp difference is way too much and so is the noise difference in this case...like i said, no comparison...


Good point, since I play with headset and sound is secondary issue under load.


----------



## Shogo3232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogo3232*
> 
> Hey alll! just want add mt DCII to the mix. just ordered the EK waterblock for it. will up date when it gets here and i put it on.


ok, been a while but here is the DC/II with the EK EN WB on it.



In the 800D



haven't gotten around to OC her more. but it runs very cool.

PS iPhone not a good camera.


----------



## lightsout

Whats up fellas. Just did a trade for a DCII 580. Looking forward to it. Hopefully temps will be ok in my new TJ08. SLI 460's was a no go in a micro atx case. Too smashed.


----------



## Evil-Jester

highly contemplating picking up another 580 soon but not sure if i wanna go with another DCII to look badass but with minor temp issues or just any 580 for the breathing room lol


----------



## Levesque

IMHO, there is something wrong with the Asus 7970 DCT2 design.

With stock air cooler, 1025/1400 was crashing in 3 seconds. LOL!

Installed a 60$ EK unviversal waterblock on it, some thermal pads on the back side directly on the VRMs, and now at stock voltage I can do 1175/1600 without any problems. Just ran Furmark 30 minutes and 3D Mark 11 10X in a row, played BF3 2 hours, and everything is rock-stable.

Temp is 33 celsius MAX on my chip at stock voltage 1175/1600 after 30 minutes of Furmark.

Asus. There is something wrong with your air cooler design.









The ''mammoth tank'' is working much better!


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

I guess add me.

A POV pic, as though I were looking over my monitor at the window to my case.


Gut shot...


----------



## sporadicMotion




----------



## ShtKck

You don't really need to worry about breathing room. I have two 3 slot DCII's and I don't have any issues with temperatures.

Granted they take up most my case.


----------



## freestyla85

My GTX 580 DC II has some weight effect on my mobo. When the case is standing up, after a few minutes I start getting massive artifacts all over my screen and eventually , the card crashes and monitor goes blank. However, once I set the case on its side , no problems at all. If I swap in my old 4870x2 with the case standing up I don't have any artifacts. I think I'm the only one who has this issue because I have yet to see this mentioned from anyone who has a DC II.


----------



## ShtKck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freestyla85*
> 
> My GTX 580 DC II has some weight effect on my mobo. When the case is standing up, after a few minutes I start getting massive artifacts all over my screen and eventually , the card crashes and monitor goes blank. However, once I set the case on its side , no problems at all. If I swap in my old 4870x2 with the case standing up I don't have any artifacts. I think I'm the only one who has this issue because I have yet to see this mentioned from anyone who has a DC II.


You may have a solder joint cracked or broken. You may want to look into getting it exchanged, understandably this shouldn't happen.


----------



## Da1Nonly

Hello. Ive got one of these cards. Currently at work so can post any pix or validations but I was curious what GPU block would work for one of these cards but for the Direct CU II GTX 570 version.

Thanks!


----------



## mikupoiss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> IMHO, there is something wrong with the Asus 7970 DCT2 design.
> With stock air cooler, 1025/1400 was crashing in 3 seconds. LOL!
> Installed a 60$ EK unviversal waterblock on it, some thermal pads on the back side directly on the VRMs, and now at stock voltage I can do 1175/1600 without any problems. Just ran Furmark 30 minutes and 3D Mark 11 10X in a row, played BF3 2 hours, and everything is rock-stable.
> Temp is 33 celsius MAX on my chip at stock voltage 1175/1600 after 30 minutes of Furmark.
> Asus. There is something wrong with your air cooler design.


I've read from some places that first batch of 7970 DCII cards had some flaws with coolers.
Return to store if you havent done already


----------



## ShtKck

I have no idea how some of you overclock your graphics cards so high. I got the DCII because it's heatsink was so boss that I really thought I could push it...
The stock for my 6970 is 890/1375 and anything past 930/1395 just bluescreens in BF3. Does crossfire botch stability with overclocking graphics cards?
I've been using ASUS's GPU Tweak, it's essentially they're answer to MSI's afterburner. I figure if I'm OC'ing a Asus card, might as well use their utility to do it.


----------



## essanbee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freestyla85*
> 
> My GTX 580 DC II has some weight effect on my mobo. When the case is standing up, after a few minutes I start getting massive artifacts all over my screen and eventually , the card crashes and monitor goes blank. However, once I set the case on its side , no problems at all. If I swap in my old 4870x2 with the case standing up I don't have any artifacts. I think I'm the only one who has this issue because I have yet to see this mentioned from anyone who has a DC II.


I have seen some people use a wooden dowel cut to length to act as a prop to keep the card from deflecting in the PCIe slot. If you decide not to or cant return it try propping it up...


----------



## blode

hey, is this normal furmark behavior? i've never seen this before and i can't find a picture on the internet that has this going on


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blode*
> 
> hey, is this normal furmark behavior? i've never seen this before and i can't find a picture on the internet that has this going on


What, specifically, are you talking about? The big furry "O" is sort of bobbing, is it not? And the tunnel is coming towards you? Because that all looks normal to me.


----------



## blode

the dancing temp line ~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blode*
> 
> the dancing temp line ~~~~~~~~~~~~


Without even firing mine up, the best explanation I can come up with is this: Your fans do not run at a constant speed. About once a second, they update, and based on what your temp is, they adjust. Now, this adjustment means the temp will bob up and down a bit, probably in several second intervals. Also, if you have your fans set to stock, they don't update very agressively, so they don't switch from low to high very quickly, prefering more of a gradual change, which will make your "bobs" longer in length and deeper in depth.


----------



## blode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> Without even firing mine up, the best explanation I can come up with is this: Your fans do not run at a constant speed. About once a second, they update, and based on what your temp is, they adjust. Now, this adjustment means the temp will bob up and down a bit, probably in several second intervals. Also, if you have your fans set to stock, they don't update very agressively, so they don't switch from low to high very quickly, prefering more of a gradual change, which will make your "bobs" longer in length and deeper in depth.


they're on a fan controller

two 120mm lying on top


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blode*
> 
> they're on a fan controller
> 
> two 120mm lying on top


Hmm... Well, you got me stumped on that one.


----------



## blode

wonder if it would happen if my card were the conventional way round


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blode*
> 
> wonder if it would happen if my card were the conventional way round


Ummm... Seeing as your computer is one of those slightly different designs that is upside down compared to normal, maybe you can just flip it for the point of testing.

However, I don't think that being upside down from regular would do anything to it. The only moving parts are a couple fans, and those are meant to be used in any orientation.


----------



## Rakin

ASUS GTX 570 DirectCU II. Add me up!


----------



## MetallicAcid

My contribution


----------



## Darylrese

Guys,

Any idea if you can unlock the voltage on a Asus Direct CU II GTX580 to go above 1.150v in afterburner??? I really want to reach 1ghz core now im watercooled









EDIT: I just modded the BIOS and unlocked the voltage, i can now run my Asus DIRECT CU II GTX580 stable at 1000mhz core @ 1.163v AWSOME! Do you think its safe to run these settings when gaming? I dont overclock 24/7...only when gaming for an hour or so. My GTX 580 has been modded with a waterblock so max temp i saw when benching at these clocks was 52 / 53c


----------



## PunchlinePro

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/483bh/

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2342570


----------



## One_too

Finally it's here:

ASUS GeForce GTX 670 DirectCU II TOP review

http://www.guru3d.com/article/asus-geforce-gtx-670-directcu-ii-top-review/1

I'm so hyped!! Let's see when one of these will show up in here!!


----------



## Evil-Jester

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *One_too*
> 
> Finally it's here:
> ASUS GeForce GTX 670 DirectCU II TOP review
> http://www.guru3d.com/article/asus-geforce-gtx-670-directcu-ii-top-review/1
> I'm so hyped!! Let's see when one of these will show up in here!!


ya im waiting for the 680 DCII maybe







if nothing then im going SLI 670's


----------



## Rb78

Here's my GTX 560 Ti Top not oc'ed, count me in


----------



## One_too

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil-Jester*
> 
> ya im waiting for the 680 DCII maybe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if nothing then im going SLI 670's


I was thinking on a 670 DCII for myself but then I read this:
"NVIDIA GK110 surfaces -- has 2880 Shader processors
Over at the other side of the pond the NVIDIA GK110 Kepler GPU has been 'somewhat' introduced.

We stated in our GTX 670/680 reviews already that the GK104 really was meant to be a mid-range chip. It's just VERY good, so good that NVIDIA delayed the GK110 for the consumer market and gave the professional market priority. We do expect the GK110 at the end of the year for consumers." In Guru3d

So maybe I'll wait for the end of the year!!


----------



## thibaultvdb

I ordered a 670 directCU2 Top, the site says it will be in stock 10-20 days from now.


----------



## Step83

Question guys not sure if its been answered before but i cant find it. Ive got the 6950DCII2. Does anyone know if i can bolt a backplate to it? something like this.

http://www.specialtech.co.uk/spshop/customer/EK-FC6970-V2-Graphics-Card-Backplate--Black-pid-13049.html


----------



## rwchui

Add me to the club









Main Rig:

URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/214/052520123601.jpg/]







[/URL]





Secondary Rig / Test Bed:


----------



## acm25

rwchui, any issues running that 670 DCII in the vertical orientation? How are your temps?


----------



## Darylrese

I was already in the club with my Asus Direct CU II GTX 580 however i have just upgraded to a Asus Direct CU II TOP GTX 670 instead





















LOVE THIS CARD!

31c idle when warm, lower in the evening. 64c under load overclocked to 1300mhz and dead silent!!


----------



## sausage boy

IM in...


----------



## mikupoiss

Gotta change my 570 for 670 TOP


----------



## Sevada88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I was already in the club with my Asus Direct CU II GTX 580 however i have just upgraded to a Asus Direct CU II TOP GTX 670 instead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE THIS CARD!
> 31c idle when warm, lower in the evening. 64c under load overclocked to 1300mhz and dead silent!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


*Looks at his 8800GT*

Jealous!


----------



## darkwish

hi all ,

im new here !

i got problem with my ASUS GTX580 DCU II !

its reset in games random !!!!!!!!!

i install 301.42 and many old driver before this new one but reset is still here !!!!!!!!!

when install the driver from asus site smart doctor shows me the 1.062 v v-core voltage !

but other drivers makes this to 1.063 v !!!!!!!!!!!

my power supply is MODXtreem o.c.z. 700w !!!

you can see my rig !!!!!!

i realy dont know what happend ???

its working good ! the problem get started from when i instal quadro driver with moding !

do you think its affected on bios ????

i need flash bios or not ?

please help me ! is my card going to die ?

here i put some picture from my case and gpu / cpu- z and 3d marks benchmarks !

please help me !







i have no problem in crysis2 dx11 + hi-res texture + ultra setting ! and in benchmark softwares too !

but it random in gaming !


----------



## MunneY

Hey guys, I figured I'd show mine off because I'm not sure how much longer I'm gonna be holding onto it!
EAH6950 unlocked and bios flashed to 6970 and semi "underwater" lol!


----------



## MaiHk

I got the GTX 580 but when its stressed with BF3 @ ultra it runs 88c... fanspeed @ 60% just a slight OC atm cause BF3 is acting up when i clock it @ 900 :/

Temps are normal like this? it idles @ 38c


----------



## MunneY

I'd go in and set your fan curve so it kicks up higher if you want it to be cooler... That is definitely to hot. Also make sure that your case has good airflow is its not churning the same air over and over :-D


----------



## MaiHk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> I'd go in and set your fan curve so it kicks up higher if you want it to be cooler... That is definitely to hot. Also make sure that your case has good airflow is its not churning the same air over and over :-D


The fan is so noisey higher!!

idle temps are lower now, i added a fan to the bottom of my mugen, also i dont think its airflow? I just did a mark vantage run and it doesnt top 61c with fanspeed @ 100%










*****
Also atm i am using my old Aopen H700A case cause i love the space inside, its a SECC case, but that cant be it right?

http://oi50.tinypic.com/ju75uh.jpg


----------



## Curley81

Please add me to club

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/401/gpuzphoto.jpg/


----------



## Farjad

Hi ! well as this forum is ragarding to Asus radeon hd 6970 eyeinfiniyt crossfire GDDR5 2gb, My question is can i install this card on my Intel DH55PJ motherboard,Usually my rig is intel core i3 processor LGA 115 socket,4 Gb ram,1 tera byte hard disk, Windows 7 Proffesional ... i am looking for ur reply .. do as soon as possible .. Thank You

Note : I would vbe grateful if u mail me on my email address Below

[email protected]


----------



## Surlias

Best GPU package I've ever owned. Such an improvement over the GTX 480 toaster oven it replaced


----------



## Moolers

Hi,
First post, be gentle.









Had a quick search but couldn't find anything definitive. I want to undervolt my Asus DirectCU 6870 with Afterburner in my "Gaming/HTPC". I've had good results with ASUS GPU Tweak software but would like to use Afterburner because I like to use the on screen display for testing temps/FPS etc.

I'm unable to adjust the voltage using Afterburner though, has anyone ever been sussessful in getting Afterburner enabled to adjust the voltage? I believe that you can edit some file in the Afterburner folder but I seen mixed results while researching online.

Any ideas?

Cheers,
Moo.


----------



## DVtriple6

Hello!









I wanna join... I have a DC II in my machine..
Here she is. My love.











GPU-z:


Validation.

3DMark 12:










Sorry about the quality in my picture... but I'm not a great photograph ...nor is my camera....


----------



## Dr Acula

Wouldn't mind being added to this club. Previously had a DC II 6950 running at 950MHz/1350MHz But recently sold that and upgraded to the DC II 7970.

Pic of my current setup



Previous 6950


Just before I sent the 6950 off


GPU-Z validation


----------



## odin2free

On the asus direct cu ii 7970 is there a bios that will unlock the card chip to a 7990
Doing more research shows it is not capable of handling this


----------



## MetallicAcid

7990 has two chips dude.

7970 has just one.

Im sure it wont work


----------



## odin2free

Ok will have to let the guy know this.. I thought it woul be possible but that simple nope hardware will not allow it haha
Thanks for the quick answer
Have an awesome brigh colorful day


----------



## Think_alien

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *odin2free*
> 
> On the asus direct cu ii 7970 is there a bios that will unlock the card chip to a 7990
> Doing more research shows it is not capable of handling this


yes this is totally impossible, its possible (but probably not worth it) to turn the 7970 into the 7970 GHz edition but that would be the limit. if you want a 7990 buy a 2nd 7970. thats what a 7990 is, two 7970's in one card. so thats the only option to make a 7970 equal to a 7990


----------



## One_too

Get rid of "Smart Doctor"! Last time I used it , and it was a long time ago (since my 9800gt), it make my pc crash very hard!

Use MSi afterburner or Asus GPUtweak instead! Hope it helps!!


----------



## One_too

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *One_too*
> 
> Get rid of "Smart Doctor"! Last time I used it , and it was a long time ago (since my 9800gt), it make my pc crash very hard!
> Use MSi afterburner or Asus GPUtweak instead! Hope it helps!!


This was in response to post #942!!

Sorry I messed up here something!!









Cheers!


----------



## saint19

Hi guys.

I sold my GTX 560 Ti DC II, so, please remove me from the owner's list.


----------



## gurglatron

add me for sure!


----------



## One_too

For those of you who are distracted:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1325475/rog-more-trot-less-slot-asus-geforce-gtx-680-directcu-ii-4gb-two-slot-revision

http://www.overclock.net/t/1325859/vc-asus-gtx680-dcii-4gb-dual-slot

For this one I can only









I wonder when we'll see one for this sides!!


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *One_too*
> 
> For those of you who are distracted:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1325475/rog-more-trot-less-slot-asus-geforce-gtx-680-directcu-ii-4gb-two-slot-revision
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1325859/vc-asus-gtx680-dcii-4gb-dual-slot
> For this one I can only
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder when we'll see one for this sides!!


I've long admitted the biggest fault of my card is that it is 3 slot. Sure, it has pretty good cooling, but other 570s do nearly as well or as good as for one slot less. This extra slot makes it heavy, and it shows card sag. If I had the choice right now to use an EVGA card, I would trade mine in for sure. But, I've got a good card either way, just one or two cons.

Makes me very happy to see a 2 slot DCU coming out for these new cards. Can't wait to get my Asus ENGTX 780 DCUIII !


----------



## gponcho

Has anyone successfully tried and install the firmware update for the 670 Direct CUII Top card on the 670 Direct CUII NON Top version. If so how did it turn out and where did you get the firmware update from.

Thanks


----------



## shilka

Here in my Asus GTX 680 CU II OC card


----------



## DaGoat

Hey everyone, I figured I'd ask my question here.

I'm a proud owner of an Asus GTX580 Matrix Platinum and soon a second one to come in the mail (don't have a camera now for providing pictures and submit to the club but this wil be done very soon).

For the moment I have a question regarding the OC on this particular card only.

How do the Tweakit + and - buttons on the card work?
By that, I mean: OK, the 10 buttons add 0.125v by 10 jumps of 0.0125.
Now, when I hit +, the overvoltage is NOT displayed on the Asus GPU Tweak software. The voltage on the soft can only be trigerred by using the soft.
So given that the soft allows for a 1.15v max Vcore, so the 10 buttons allow for and ADDITIONAL 0.125v to the 1.15v, for a crazy total of 1.275v max? (I know it's not safe to go past 1.2v if you're not on water and go for an extreme OC - and more than 1.2 is for LN2 users).

...OR, do the 10 buttons operate in the same range than the soft allows for? In which case, for example, what is my voltage if I hit, say, 4 jumps on the card, and set 1.12v in the soft - what voltage is being effectively delivered, as the voltage bumps of the card are not displayed in the software?

This is all very confusing to me... Please, Is there a Matrix owner who can help me? Thanks.


----------



## Chase23

Hi there guys, as you can see i'm new to the forum, and i'v been browsing looking for some advice on how to mod my scout 1 so I can fit a asus 6950 hd direct cu ii (http://www.asus.com/Graphics_Cards/AMD_Series/EAH6950_DCII2DI4S2GD5/). I don't have the card yet, i want to see what has to be done before I buy the card. So if you can maybe point me in the right direction it would be much appreciated.


----------



## shilka

To anyone here in the club who is interested and have time check this thread out

http://www.overclock.net/t/1339638/what-a-gtx-680-can-do/0_100


----------



## stubass

I have an Asus HD7950 DierectCUII (Non TOP)

GPU-Z


Picture ( taken with a crappy phone camera)


3Dmark11
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4986118


----------



## Tarnix

Almost necro-ing this thread, it needs to be more reachable (I swear I searched for such a thread about a week ago!)

560: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/fcfqp/
660: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/w5wxb/
Real clocks of the 660 because GPU-Z doesn't work well in most cases, especially when disabling boost







:


System pic:


"Proof" picture:


----------



## Faisal11iraq

My cousin just got me Asus GTX680 Top from the US for 530$









What should I expect guyz??









Finally chance to sell fermi jets lol


----------



## mikemartinco

newest member!


----------



## mikemartinco

hey guys need some help with the 570dcuII...

i keep getting driver crashes in bf3 and im scurred..

i either screwed up the card by oc'ing
-i never went over 70c
-i never went over 1075v
-never went over 900 core
-never went over 2250 mem speed
-fans have always been set to 100%

so far ive used 310.70 and 310.90 drivers

i either borked it
not enough power from psu ax650, see rig
bad drivers
or simply a bf3 problem because it either crashes at startup, map change, or 10 seconds into the game

please halp


----------



## Rckt56

Proud new member!!





EDIT: Here's the validation link:
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/w5v7f/


----------



## NCSUZoSo

I have the vanilla ASUS 660 Ti DirectCU II and I was wondering can you run this backplate by itself? I know EK says you can't but I see no reason why you can't.

Here is my 660 Ti DirectCU II running at 1047/7012:





http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc670-gtx-dcii-backplate-black.html







It comes with thermal pads and is notched for the ASUS DirectCU II 660 Ti and 670 design. Anyone know if you can or why you wouldn't be able to? The only thing I noticed is I only see 4 screw holes (on the backside view, only 2 on the top..) which is not very many for a backplate. Is that the reason they say you can't run it alone, because you need to use the water block to get to the other 2 screw holes? If so I could easily fix that with a power drill.

_


----------



## [email protected]

May I join? (2x) ASUS GTX 680 DCII


----------



## mikemartinco

Beautiful build man


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikemartinco*
> 
> Beautiful build man


Thank you!


----------



## One_too

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikemartinco*
> 
> hey guys need some help with the 570dcuII...
> 
> i keep getting driver crashes in bf3 and im scurred..
> 
> i either screwed up the card by oc'ing
> -i never went over 70c
> -i never went over 1075v
> -never went over 900 core
> -never went over 2250 mem speed
> -fans have always been set to 100%
> 
> so far ive used 310.70 and 310.90 drivers
> 
> i either borked it
> not enough power from psu ax650, see rig
> bad drivers
> or simply a bf3 problem because it either crashes at startup, map change, or 10 seconds into the game
> 
> please halp


Do you have Smart doctor installed or anything like that??
Only crashes in bf3??
Do you already tried to downclock to it's standard clocks??


----------



## mikemartinco

Ya I tried pretty much everything except smart doctor I'll look into that. It does it once per start up now then it loads fine, doesn't do it in other games... Searching pulls up tons of the same reports in bf3.... So it's just a bf3 issue.


----------



## slurk2k

Here is a pic:



and here is the validation:

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/9vss3/


----------



## Darylrese

Lads, i picked up a second GTX 670 but i cant overclock them past +50 core without crashing







Anyone else had issues overclocking two of these cards in SLI? I used to be able to do +150 core on my single GTX 670 and +300 memory


----------



## Spectrus77

Hello guys, cool topic, did not know, there goes my girls. Asus GTX670 DCII TOP.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/854/8asusnvidiagtx670tisli.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/189/dscf0840v.jpg/


----------



## shilka

Welcome to the lightshow







How come i cant see my name on the member list???


----------



## stubass

i think this club is not moderated anymore


----------



## fido

here is my Asus Gtx 680 Dcu II Top

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/kreue/


----------



## shilka

Have replaced my triple slot CU II OC 2 GB with a dual slot CU II 4 GB card


----------



## GEO147

My ASUS GTX 670 Direct CUII OC


----------



## fido

anyone cam link me a guide how to overclock the DirectCU II on gpu tweak ? coz i couldn't reach more then 1240 Mhz the benchmark crash :S cant figure out what i have to change in terms Volts or memory


----------



## shilka

Am on Asus GTX 680 CU II SLI now


----------



## Void-Ray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> anyone cam link me a guide how to overclock the DirectCU II on gpu tweak ? coz i couldn't reach more then 1240 Mhz the benchmark crash :S cant figure out what i have to change in terms Volts or memory


same problem here i got 2 680 DCU 2 top and i cant overclock them more than 20MHZ every game and benchmark will crash so fast i dont know whats wrong with my cards but if you found any guide or help i need it too i would be grateful for any advice and help


----------



## razoropb

So for all you Direct CUii users I'm Pretty keen to join the club but which should I get a 7950 or a 670 I will be buying a second one and running SLI or Crossfire. I have a Crosshair V Formula Z and a FX8350 and I am looking to gaming not graphic design and mostlikely some OCing and benchmarking... keep in mind from Australia so can't buy from egg


----------



## LuckyDuck69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *razoropb*
> 
> So for all you Direct CUii users I'm Pretty keen to join the club but which should I get a 7950 or a 670 I will be buying a second one and running SLI or Crossfire. I have a Crosshair V Formula Z and a FX8350 and I am looking to gaming not graphic design and mostlikely some OCing and benchmarking... keep in mind from Australia so can't buy from egg


670 in SLi is beast. Do it.


----------



## GEO147

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyDuck69*
> 
> 670 in SLi is beast. Do it.


Yeah I would love a another to keep the first company


----------



## razoropb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyDuck69*
> 
> 670 in SLi is beast. Do it.


Yeah I'm leaning more and more toward the 670 especially after seeing the review on Hardocp http://www.hardocp.com/article/2012/06/26/asus_geforce_gtx_670_directcu_ii_top_video_card_review/#.UXUzS7Uwo28


----------



## friskiest

680 DCII TOP SLi


----------



## shilka

Can i join?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *razoropb*
> 
> Yeah I'm leaning more and more toward the 670 especially after seeing the review on Hardocp http://www.hardocp.com/article/2012/06/26/asus_geforce_gtx_670_directcu_ii_top_video_card_review/#.UXUzS7Uwo28


that review is quite old. here is what i get in BF3 64-man server with the 7950 at stock and my chip at 4.5GHz . . .

1080 ULTRA (all) and 4MSAA


----------



## razoropb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> that review is quite old. here is what i get in BF3 64-man server with the 7950 at stock and my chip at 4.5GHz . . .
> 
> 1080 ULTRA (all) and 4MSAA


Yeah nice... so hard to decide I usually lean towards AMD but everyone I know has been telling me to go NVIDIA I really like the ASUS DCUII cards but I've been warned away from the 7970 and told to go the 7950.


----------



## Maiky

I would like to be added as well









http://s1071.photobucket.com/user/madvoltz_420/media/my_570_zps235e6599.jpg.html

http://s1071.photobucket.com/user/madvoltz_420/media/photo1_zps28973b8a.jpg.html


----------



## razoropb

I found an old thread where there we're heat and cooler issues, are Asus still having issues with the Direct CuII 7950 in this model? should i be buying one or should I go for a Sapphire or MSI card


----------



## Maiky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *razoropb*
> 
> I found an old thread where there we're heat and cooler issues, are Asus still having issues with the Direct CuII 7950 in this model? should i be buying one or should I go for a Sapphire or MSI card


Newegg stopped selling them due to the horrible batches they were getting, AFAIK the new batches are fine.


----------



## Dissolution187

Hey everyone.. I made a big mistake and updated my bios with the wrong one and now my screen is completely messed up.... I have tried multiple times to flash my bios but I cannot seem to find the correct version of the bios. I have a GTX680-DC2O-2GD5. I tried downloading all of the different bios on tech power up and none of them work.

Is there anyone that could please send me the original bios so that I could try it and see if I can reverse this terrible mistake? It would be greatly appreciated.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## stubass

i see you asked in the 680 owners club, that would be the best place to ask about your issue. just one thing does your card have a BIOS switch to the seconadry BIOS, if it does it should be near the SLI fingers? does that work?

also once to get the card back up and running you can use CPU-z and save your BIOS on your computer.


----------



## Dissolution187

No it does not have a switch unfortunately.. I just need to find someone to dump their bios so that I can fix this screw up.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dissolution187*
> 
> No it does not have a switch unfortunately.. I just need to find someone to dump their bios so that I can fix this screw up.


ahhhh, got ya well good luck and hope you get it sorted asap.


----------



## Void-Ray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dissolution187*
> 
> Hey everyone.. I made a big mistake and updated my bios with the wrong one and now my screen is completely messed up.... I have tried multiple times to flash my bios but I cannot seem to find the correct version of the bios. I have a GTX680-DC2O-2GD5. I tried downloading all of the different bios on tech power up and none of them work.
> 
> Is there anyone that could please send me the original bios so that I could try it and see if I can reverse this terrible mistake? It would be greatly appreciated.
> Thank you in advance.


if you mean DCU2 Top 2GB versions this is my original dump

1GK104.zip 56k .zip file

i have another dump from my second card but i believe they must be same if it didnt work for you i will upload the other one


----------



## d1nky

wow why haven't I seen this thread before?! I wish I had a girlfriend that was directcuii cooled! lol





my rigs in bits at the mo and my 7950 on the floor collecting dust. so had to find older screenprints, hope its ok!


----------



## One_too

Just for Fans:









http://videocardz.com/42474/asus-geforce-gtx-780-directcu-ii-oc-pictured


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *One_too*
> 
> Just for Fans:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://videocardz.com/42474/asus-geforce-gtx-780-directcu-ii-oc-pictured


I need this card asap. Too bad I have a 400w PSU but it just might work lol


----------



## zamdry

Hello, I would like to join the club. I have GPU ASUS ENGTX550 Ti DC TOP/DI/1GD5.
Thanks for approve.

Picture GPU : 

GPU-Z :


----------



## Farzam Ramazi

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/693xx/





plz Update my info on list


----------



## AbidingDude

May I join this fine club?



Just released I needed to post GPU-Z screenshot. will post when I'm back from vacation


----------



## 352227

Hey guys,

I just recently added a second ASUS GTX670 OC Direct CU 2GB to my system in SLI. For some reason I am getting the following error when running the WEi in Windows 8...



Any ideas on what I'm doing wrong? Maybe I have not ticked some setting or something? I have enabled SLI in NVIDIA control panel...

Thanks in advance


----------



## zodiark24

Can I plz join


----------



## DrDavros

My new Babies; little loves. a steady Diet of hot currents & wind power

















hI to all. I thought I had better join up considering I just Bought 2x Matrix 7970`s.!
fantastic cards straight out of the box.


----------



## fido

zodiark24 u got 760







that is best $=gpu


----------



## 352227

Guys should I stick with my current setup or switch to accommodate new games higher VRAM usage etc? I game on 2560x1440 on ultra settings - BF4 Beta was using all my VRAM (1.9GB +). Games like FARCRY 3 only use 1.5GB

Current
2 x Asus GTX 670 OC 2GB SLI (factory overclock)

Option
1 x Asus GTX780-DC2OC-3GD5 (factory overclock)
or
2 x Asus GTX670 4GB SLI (Standard clock)


----------



## KingT

Here're my two girls *HD7950* *DC2* *TOP* *V2*







:










CHEERS..


----------



## zzorro

hi guy here my setup and Gpu Collection Asus R9 280X matrix platinum cfx-Asus gtx770 dcu ii oc sli-Asus gtx780 dcu ii oc sli-Asus gtxTitan ref sli- coming soon Asus gtx780Ti sli









Asus gtx770 dcu ii oc sli


Asus gtx780 dcu ii oc sli-


Asus gtxTitan ref sli Opss...no DCU cooler for GTX TITAN










Asus R9280X matrix platinum cfx


----------



## Roaches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zzorro*
> 
> hi guy here my setup and Gpu Collection Asus R9 280X matrix platinum cfx-Asus gtx770 dcu ii oc sli-Asus gtx780 dcu ii oc sli-Asus gtxTitan ref sli- coming soon Asus gtx780Ti sli
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asus R9280X matrix platinum cfx


Temps please!? I want to know how hot both are under load


----------



## zzorro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roaches*
> 
> Temps please!? I want to know how hot both are under load


to hot bro








.. bcoz the card 1 and 2 to very close..
card 1 = 70c to 90c full load
card 2 = 50c to 80c full load


----------



## Roaches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zzorro*
> 
> to hot bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. bcoz the card 1 and 2 to very close..
> card 1 = 70c to 90c full load
> card 2 = 50c to 80c full load


Damn, thats pretty ironic for the Matrix cooler even though they're sexy sandwiched together


----------



## TrevJonez

/join

GTX 780 OC x 3

be under liquid in January hopefully. these things cook like crazy all tight and cozy.
pushing 3 xstar korean panels.


----------



## Step83

6950 now under water











IDels around 30c maxes to 48 C

Clock speeds GPU 880hz and mem 1295hz OK not a major clock but it does me well enough


----------



## jojobis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zzorro*
> 
> hi guy here my setup and Gpu Collection Asus R9 280X matrix platinum cfx-Asus gtx770 dcu ii oc sli-Asus gtx780 dcu ii oc sli-Asus gtxTitan ref sli- coming soon Asus gtx780Ti sli
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asus gtx780 dcu ii oc sli-
> 
> 
> Asus R9280X matrix platinum cfx










very nice build and cute card


----------



## fido

not just temps everything score benchmarks temps clock speeds







full data on all of them maybe a link to your thread with full review/comparison between all of them <3


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrevJonez*
> 
> /join
> 
> GTX 780 OC x 3
> 
> be under liquid in January hopefully. these things cook like crazy all tight and cozy.
> pushing 3 xstar korean panels.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Love that D-Frame


----------



## TrevJonez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Love that D-Frame


Thanks!

bit of an update to this. I pulled the shouds off of all 3 of the DC2 cooler with them all tight together and it helps temps a good bit but under a good load of BF4 they still get up into the mid 80c so water is 100% happening once i get done paying for christmas. now you can see the fans from the side of the cards and raw aluminum fins. ugly stuff









As for the dframe im going to build another frame similar in design / shape / materials to house the radiators pump/res. The inwin Frame owners thread has alot of people doing liquid in the case as is and it is just too tight of a case to get very much rad in there. best you can do is like 1x120 + 3x120 in the stock frame. I want to run 4x120 + 4x120 in the loop so it will need more real estate. Likely do a full build thread of the process of building the new frame since it is somewhat of a major mod.


----------



## Ambush083

I really like these cards, but if I had a way to return them I would. The reason is due to heat. I could do watercooling. I'm just bummed I didn't do a bit of research before hand since I did want to OC these bad boys. Anyone know if ASUS has a step up program? haha.


----------



## TrevJonez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ambush083*
> 
> I really like these cards, but if I had a way to return them I would. The reason is due to heat. I could do watercooling. I'm just bummed I didn't do a bit of research before hand since I did want to OC these bad boys. Anyone know if ASUS has a step up program? haha.


Threw my cards under water and they do MULTITUDES better. You really should consider a loop for your cards! Otherwise i'd imagine your stuck selling them 3rd party.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I'm debating on getting a new card (GTX 780Ti) or just getting a R9 270x to add to my 7870 and put them under water.


----------



## sweenytodd

Hey guys, I'm new here at OCN and just want to share my new rig.

I'm thinking of putting a custom loop just for my 780Ti because I'm hitting 83C at full load even though its winter here and room temp is 18C. Do you think the EK waterblock and backplate for the 780 DCU2 will fit into the 780Ti DCU2? I believe they have the same PCB layout. Thanks.

WB: http://www.ekwb.com/shop/blocks/vga-blocks/fc-geforce/geforce-titan-series/ek-fc780-gtx-dcii-acetal-nickel.html
Backplate: http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc780-gtx-dcii-backplate-black.html


----------



## DarthBaggins

Have you tried the ekwb cooling config app?


----------



## sweenytodd

Yeah I have tried but its not yet available for the 780 Ti, only for the 780. I'm also thinking the NZXT Kraker G10 but despite the improvement on the GPU temps, VRMs and RAM chips are not being cooled properly. http://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/NZXT-Kraken-G10-Review-527/


----------



## TrevJonez

Here is a few photo's from my rebuild/case mod where I put my three gtx780 cards under full cover EK blocks. they idle @ 26-30c now vs 45-50c before and under load they never break into the 60's were as on air they would get into the 80-90 range and throttle down. I learned a lot of lessons the hardway with this build :/ Love the end results though


----------



## gponcho

Question,

I purchased the Asus GTX780 DCII OC card. Is EK the only water block that will work on it? I have looked at others but they all state that they are for reference boards only.

Thanks for your input


----------



## DarthBaggins

Did you use their Cooling Configurator?


----------



## TrevJonez

as far as i am aware the only DC2 WB is the EK.


----------



## 2slick4u

Add me to the list


----------



## Klunt Bumskrint

Add me please


----------



## Wihglah

SLI Asus 560 ti DirectCU II Top. Both 900mHz

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/g55hd/


----------



## fido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> SLI Asus 560 ti DirectCU II Top. Both 900mHz
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/g55hd/


that what I call it The love of ROG
*_* awesome dude


----------



## Chomuco

Gtx 780 DirectCU II sli ,The love of ROG


----------



## SgtHawker

Chomuco; Niiiiiiicccceee!


----------



## gponcho

Hey guys,

Looking for a full water cooling block for my Asus Direct CU II 780 card. I know EK has one however is there any other company that makes a non referenced full water cooling block for the Direct CU II card?


----------



## 352227

Guys anyone know is it worth manually overclocking my factory overclocked ASUS GeForce GTX 780 Ti DirectCU II ?

Tempted by this GTX 980 but it would be an additional €200 to upgrade...


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdlambe1*
> 
> Guys anyone know is it worth manually overclocking my factory overclocked ASUS GeForce GTX 780 Ti DirectCU II ?
> 
> Tempted by this GTX 980 but it would be an additional €200 to upgrade...


Keep the 780ti.


----------



## 352227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> Keep the 780ti.


Yes think I will stick with the 780Ti, maybe if there is a 980Ti i'll consider in the future if it's a reasonable price.


----------



## Klunt Bumskrint

Always OC gpu's!


----------



## 352227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klunt Bumskrint*
> 
> Always OC gpu's!


Even though it's factory OC'd already?


----------



## Klunt Bumskrint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdlambe1*
> 
> Even though it's factory OC'd already?


Even more so.
Factory OC'd chips are generally better so they're begging for it.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klunt Bumskrint*
> 
> Even more so.
> Factory OC'd chips are generally better so they're begging for it.


SECOND THAT!!!!


----------



## hht92

ASUS DirectCu II 780


----------



## jkuddyh801

pix+gpu-z validation of my overclocked Asus Geforce GTX 660 OC DIRECTCU II GPU Edition (Keplar) as requested in intro;

Links 2 my GPU in Gaming Build (MSI P55-GD65):

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/1wGfSoGFgUnUWVsXV_BqlFLIVJvotnbqwwSjnDqSfJji=w1037-h583-no

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/Is_uqOUaxmmlpvkGz2iof6IlvrG6nFo6lmpXwgo9lP87=w1037-h583-no

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/v4ackkMb2uqKh1Ed_3uS3YBjiYZyjWVQ3P383yfNpo1k=w328-h583-no

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/NMayWO3yqw2RBzcUIuxldhnfCSQht2QyUmQbwvDA7UmO=w1037-h583-no

GPU-Z VALIDATION LINK HERE:

The validation id is: kff9s
You can browse it online at: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/kff9s/


----------



## jkuddyh801

MY BABY, ASUS "ROG" STRIKER GTX 760 PLATINUM 4GB-256 BIT Enthusiast GPU (Seen as my Profile AVATAR PIC)

Here are some pics that in my profile:


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Didn't realize there was a thread for this, I'm not interested in official club member status, but I do have an Asus 970 Mini that's a DirectCU design in my HTPC. Very quiet card!


----------



## jkuddyh801

@GnarlyCharlie - LOL I Love the "Quote", ha ha, "If Winning Were Easy, LOSERS Would Do It"....Im making a shirt now with that..lol, oh ya, i noticed on your 970 SFF Mini (Bad Ass) Has the ROG Style Fan on my Striker 760 Platinum 4GB GPU (Which is my OCN Account's Main PIC or my Avatar) Just thought that was cool, proves how effective it is especially cramming the power of a 970 into such a small form factor design. Gotta love ASUS (and EVGA) Take Care.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Thanks, that's my first Asus GPU. I was torn between that and a 960, the 960 has native H.265 encode/decode where the 970 doesn't, but I won't be buying a 4K TV until there is some more 4K content. The 970 is really underutilized in a HTPC, but the form factor is so neat and I might load some kids games type stuff on there for visiting rugrats. Anyway, it is a neat little card for sure.

And I can't take credit for the quote, it was from a commercial a few years back.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Do have to say since my HD7870 I've been a fan of the DCUII coolers, even though my 970 Strix model's stock cooler is sitting in the BitsPower waterblock box with the snazzy backplate


----------

